# GE - Good Ending



## Batman (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a New Romance Manga I've grown fond of by, Sasuga Kei. A mangaka i'm unfamiliar with . I saw no thread so I thought I'd share. Should this prove inaccurate I'm sure the mods will kick this properly in the can.

GE - Good Ending

*Utsumi is your plain, shy, everyday second year student in love. With whom? Who else but a senpai on the tennis team. Which wouldn't be such a problem if Utsumi wouldn't be such an unathletic person, add to that the fact that he was caught peeping on the tennis team by a fellow second year and member, Kurogawa Yuki, who now seems interrupting his peaceful high school life and pushing him towards... love? (. . . from mangafox . . . )*

Read Here: GE-Good Ending (One Manga)

or Here: GE - Good Ending (Mangafox)

Here's the first few pages.


​
I really enjoy the art style. It's nice to have another option for Shounen Romance. Who knows maybe I'll end up liking the protagonist for once. Don't hate him yet.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been reading it the past few weeks. It has been enjoyable so far. while on the cowardly side, the main character is tolerable. Kurokawa is probably the most interesting character to me atm.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Like it a lot actually. Not nearly as hentai as i thought it would be. I mean the scenes it does have are pretty raunchy but at least it's not constantly boob grabbing and pant shots. 

The main girl is an awesome character and I like the lead a lot to. I'm looking forward to this series.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 6, 2009)

Just finished catching up on it and I really enjoyed it. Hoping Kurokawa's reason for helping Utsumi isn't overly cliche. Also, she reminds me of Rukia. :S

edit: Just saw the raw for chapter 7. The game is afoot!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 7, 2009)

"A white paper that is my love new story" .

Boy, you gotta love their proofreading capabilities


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Well then, I'll take up a love manga for the first time since TLR


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 7, 2009)

Pretty good so far.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

one chapter down and I already see a love triangle... I am kinda regretting this already.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2009)

This seems pretty good, even if the whole love triangle bit is really predictable, i like the lead guy and girl, and the crush doesn't seem to annoying even with her personality type.

Its nice to see a shounen romance that isn't filled with "ZOMG i accidentally got myself into this perverted situation with this half naked girl, how will i escape!?"


----------



## Batman (Oct 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> This seems pretty good, even if the whole love triangle bit is really predictable, i like the lead guy and girl, and the crush doesn't seem to annoying even with her personality type.
> *
> Its nice to see a shounen romance that isn't filled with "ZOMG i accidentally got myself into this perverted situation with this half naked girl, how will i escape!?"*



I'm pretty pleased about that as well. Hopefully it won't disappoint.

I also can't get over how drawn I am to the artwork. It's really quite fantastic.


----------



## Lindsay (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahh, I like what has happened so far and the artwork is good. I have to admit that Yuki draws me in more than the other characters; something about her raises my interest.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 12, 2009)

So I stumbled upon this thread, and thought hmm sounds interesting, so I read the six chapters currently out and I did enjoy them. Its just that its quite obvious where this is turning, Kurokawa will keep helping him out, fall in love with him (if she already hasnt), deny her feelings, then the other girl will also fall in love with him too, thus a love triangle, and in the end he picks Morikawa because she was the one who liked him first. But I will still read, because its enjoyable.


----------



## Batman (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty tropey, but so far it's well executed enough that I don't mind. Who knows maybe we'll end up surprised and get something new. Though I won't keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 12, 2009)

Read this tonight, nice pacing so far. Main lead isn't exactly the most original character ever, but I think he's ok, Kurokawa is quite interesting.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 13, 2009)

Eh ... I don't like it ... That tennis captain's personality sucks to me ... I'm not continuing this 

Good art though


----------



## TadloS (Oct 26, 2009)

TalikX said:


> So I stumbled upon this thread, and thought hmm sounds interesting, so I read the six chapters currently out and I did enjoy them. Its just that its quite obvious where this is turning, Kurokawa will keep helping him out, fall in love with him (if she already hasnt), deny her feelings, then the other girl will also fall in love with him too, thus a love triangle, and in the end he picks Morikawa because she was the one who liked him first. But I will still read, because its enjoyable.



Pretty much this. ^

Besides, 7th chapter is out. And it seems this manga is really popular in Japan.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 26, 2009)

Only 7 chapters and we're already moving this fast I see...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> This seems pretty good, even if the whole love triangle bit is really predictable, i like the lead guy and girl, and the crush doesn't seem to annoying even with her personality type.
> 
> *Its nice to see a shounen romance that isn't filled with "ZOMG i accidentally got myself into this perverted situation with this half naked girl, how will i escape!?"*



Guess i spoke too soon. 

Hopefully this doesn't continue, it bugs me that things are moving so fast.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 26, 2009)

Better than 40 chapters of nothing, fillerish goofy episodes...meh^^


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Better than 40 chapters of nothing, fillerish goofy episodes...meh^^



I agree.

It's just that i'd rather there be emotional/personality related development instead of purely physical/pervy stuff like this.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice pacing for a romance manga. I also liked MC, which is weird since I usually hate wimpy MCs. I hope for a "twist", so that Kurokawa wouldn't fall for MC. Maybe she loves someone but has serious problems concerning it and MC will help her to make up with that someone.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 15, 2009)

chapter 8 is out.

man it is like reading the manga version of School Days.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 15, 2009)

So, it started out sports/romance, then went drama/romance and is now on the verge of ecchi/romance. I think they can ditch the sports tag already. 

The story's progressing unusually fast. Granted, the large emphasis on Kurokawa's character right from the beginning made it predictable, but hopefully Sasuga-san will introduce new key characters soon, starting with this Eri person.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 15, 2009)

Lucius said:


> chapter 8 is out.
> 
> man it is like reading the manga version of School Days.



lol, me and some other people were saying this over at MangaFox, being half serious/joking about  it. I even said  GE - Good Ending is really a cover up title and should be called BE- Bad Ending. XD

But reading this chapter and looking at the  latest raws.............




Azhra said:


> So, it started out sports/romance, then went drama/romance and is now on the verge of ecchi/romance. *I think they can ditch the sports tag already*.



Yes, they should


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

the new girl is so hot and awesome


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 15, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> lol, me and some other people were saying this over at MangaFox, being half serious/joking about  it. I even said  GE - Good Ending is really a cover up title and should be called BE- Bad Ending. XD
> 
> But reading this chapter and looking at the  latest raws.............



Well after the flashback in ch 11 the Good Ending title is probably meant for Yuki   if she ends up with the main character which I think she'll will.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 15, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Well after the flashback in ch 11 the Good Ending title is probably meant for Yuki   if she ends up with the main character which I think she'll will.




It better be meant for Yuki, best girl in the manga.


*Chapter 12 spoiler*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi  favorite senpai is a bitch, She better have an good reason why she Cancelled her's and Utsumi so called date.

And I don't want to hear because her ex Senpai was in town for a day and she wanted to see him before he leaves again bs.


Yuki won't be pleased.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 15, 2009)

I want this manga to end at 50-60 chapters. That should be more than enough...

New girl is a bit kinky..


----------



## Gene (Jan 14, 2010)

*~Good Ending~*

*~Good Ending~*
～グッドエンディング～

​


			
				Summary from MAL said:
			
		

> Good ending follows the main character Utsuki 's interactions with Kurokawa Yuki, a member of the school tennis team, in order for Utsuki to confess his feelings to the captain of the tennis team. It is implied that the title of the manga is derived from the "good endings" that are achieved in Harem visual novels.



--------------

I tried the shitty search function and google so if there's already a thread just merge this or something.

Anyways, this is an enjoyable romance manga. The main character's not a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so it's already pretty good in my book.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 14, 2010)

I love this Manga.

But the Protagonist doesnt have luck on his Side


----------



## TadloS (Jan 14, 2010)

Library thread exist for this.  Sendo fought Shigeta

Anyway, yeah this is a pretty good romance manga, I really like it very much.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

Saiko said:


> I love this Manga.
> 
> But the Protagonist doesnt have luck on his Side



I thought the title would indicate a good ending?


----------



## Saiko (Jan 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I thought the title would indicate a good ending?



It's a Trap.


----------



## Gene (Jan 14, 2010)

lol yeah both main girls seem to be damaged goods already



TadloS said:


> Library thread exist for this.  Link removed
> 
> Anyway, yeah this is a pretty good romance manga, I really like it very much.


oh so there is one. kk cool then, shall wait for merge.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

at first i feared it would go the school days direction. but it developed quite nicely. can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 14, 2010)

The manga has gotten so good also very realistic in the romance no wonder Japanese otaku's hate this series. 

WTF DELREY???


----------



## Gene (Jan 14, 2010)

manga is serious business


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 14, 2010)

Gene said:


> manga is serious business



Japanese otaku's can't handle the heat when it comes to realistic romance series. It breaks their illusions on how pure every girl should be who have never had boyfriends in thier life. If it isn't like that they'll rage like they did hear. 

They should read Ane Doki instead where some hawt girl suddenly shows up to your house and stays with you for whatever reason and she hits on you every sec. That's every Otaku's wet dream. Heh than again even that series got cancelled for how stupid of a premise it was. Guess they prefer it to be in hentai form instead.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 15, 2010)

Some random girl suddenly trying to shag you in school to lose her virginity isn't exactly ''realistic'' but this it's more quickly paced than most other romance manga, and better so far..

And the lead character is always at bottom in class rofl...


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

It's nice, always refreshing to see a protagonist with an actual personality.

The writing and pace ain't bad, and the art is good to boot.

I am definitely following this.


----------



## BVB (Jan 15, 2010)

i definitely like yuki.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

GE is quite good and i follow it easily, Eri is my fav along with Yuki


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2010)

ch. 17 is out

yay for fanservice


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2010)

Gene said:


> ch. 17 is out
> 
> yay for fanservice



Link?
.....


----------



## blackbird (Jan 18, 2010)

Chapter 17. 

The brows of truth.


----------



## Gene (Jan 19, 2010)

The path to a kurokawa end is opening up slowly.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Gene said:


> The path to a kurokawa end is opening up slowly.



Best path ever.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 20, 2010)

I know where this is going


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I know where this is going



Enlighten us. :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2010)

This is pretty good for a romance manga, quite realistic and neither moronically gratuitous nor brainless.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 21, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Enlighten us. :33


Has something to do with the main character and yuki :ho



Lucaniel said:


> This is pretty good for a romance manga, quite realistic and neither moronically gratuitous nor brainless.



Yea, it's not like other manga's where the main character is completely perverted and accidents keep happening every chapter. That's one reason I really like this manga.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 28, 2010)

Wtf no chapter this weeek ?


----------



## TadloS (Feb 4, 2010)

> Otaku incensed at a mangakaâ€™s decision to portray a heroine as being a non-virgin have launched a campaign of harassment which has seen the writer forced to close her blog, reporting that she is â€œheart-brokenâ€ over their hateful attacks.
> 
> The mangaka in question, Sasuga Kei (real name Keiko Sasaki), currently writes â€œG.E. Good Ending,â€ a popular love comedy serialised in Shonen Magazine.
> 
> ...



Lol, those pathetic Otaku's.  Really fucking idiots...


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 4, 2010)

So there you have it....They want generic garbage...


----------



## Gene (Feb 4, 2010)

Posted on the previous page. Also I need my new chapter!


----------



## Bleach (Feb 9, 2010)

What's this? Chapter 18!?!?!?!

Medaka Box Vomic


Omg finally lol. There still behind like 3-4 chapters tho but w/e


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope it won't get cliched here where his job will prevent him from going or the other gorl will b/c that will just kill the mood because this manga hasn't been so full of cliches that you always see.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 11, 2010)

Chapter 19 out too ^__^

this page

Some awesome colorings at the end


----------



## Gene (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope this chick doesn't fall for him. Partly because I thought she was a man at first.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

This chick will fall for him, 100%, seems kinda cliche, still the manga is quite good


----------



## Corran (Mar 2, 2010)

Chapter 22 on One Manga


----------



## Gene (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad Utsumi man'd up and took the ticket back. I didn't want to go down the route where he would go with the other chick to the concert and an awkward relationship would ensue.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2010)

That's usually the way they prolong things into the endless yeah:\


----------



## Corran (Mar 9, 2010)

Chapter 23 One Manga


----------



## Majeh (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm Good chapter. Cant w8 to c what happens. hope shes not mistaking that guy for her ex cause this will be good.


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 9, 2010)

read the first two chapters, cant get into the main char.
Running away whenever he is overwhelmed by feelings, inability to play tennis, stalking the girl he likes...
As the main char, he is more irritating than naruto and I thought that couldnt be possible.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 9, 2010)

Sinthoras said:


> read the first two chapters, cant get into the main char.
> Running away whenever he is overwhelmed by feelings, inability to play tennis, stalking the girl he likes...
> As the main char, he is more *irritating than naruto* and I thought that couldnt be possible.



...

They aren't that comparable, is this the first romance main lead you've seen?

Try Junpei from Ichigo 100%


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 9, 2010)

I've read ichigo 100% a long time ago, while he was also a wuss, he wasnt half as irritating as the dude in ge. 

Imagine a girl complimenting a guy and he suddenly runs off, because he cant handle it. oO

Speaking of naruto, he is a loudmouth, cries constantly, hyperventilitaes in front of a difficult decision and is plain stupid. Hence irritating. 

Ge dude = irritating
Naruto   = irritating

Ge dude even more irritating than naruto.


----------



## Gene (Mar 10, 2010)

Bro. Keep reading. Utsumi gets better.

Also comparing a battle manga protagonist with a romance protagonist doesn't do much for your argument.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2010)

I can see the next few chapters will be hell for Utsumi


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2010)

*GE chapter 24

summary 

Spoiler:  



Utsumi is concerned about that "T?ru" guy, since it seems that Kurokawa saw him at the end of the previous chapter;
- They have a discussion about Utsumi being an idiot for not bringing who Kurokawa thinks is "the girl he likes" (?numa). He says she's just a co-worker and that he has his eyes on someone else, but can't bring himself to confess since Kurokawa can't get a clue and, seemingly uninterested, says she'll "support him", being sorry about everything that happened with Sh?;
- Later in the evening during a concert, Utsumi mans up and asks Kurokawa about "T?ru". She admits that he is the infamous ex-bf and also that he was actually a childhood friend of hers. They broke up before entering high school but she won't says why. The discussion heats up as Utsumi wants to know the details but Kurokawa keeps on saying that it's not his business and that he should concentrate on "that girl he likes". Utsumi finally reveals that she's precisely that girl. 


*


----------



## Gene (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah, Utsumi. I love how the romance isn't dragged out in this manga.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2010)

She looked really good in the cover page I gotta say ;]


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew I could sense a confession from the time they were drinking the shake! It's finally out! It usually comes out on confrontation huh? I hope she doesn't give an ambiguous answer like "I'll have to think about it" >_>


----------



## TadloS (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly to say, I think Kurosawa will reject Utsumi. Mainly because author don't want to end GE anytime soon. Especially considering GE is pretty popular(at least in Japan). I'm seeing at some point Shou will once again come to main role and for example she'll need some attention because I think Shou will find out that her sempai was just using her or something else so she'll be depressed and so on... Anyway, you can predict a lot. GE still has plenty to offer so I don't want to end it yet. So hopefully she'll reject him. But in the end of manga Kurosawa will definitely end up with Utsumi.


----------



## Corran (Mar 11, 2010)

Chapter 24 One Manga


----------



## Majeh (Mar 12, 2010)

Good chapter with a very good cliff hanger. Honestly I want chp 25 right now. =\


----------



## blackbird (Mar 12, 2010)

I am impressed with this mangaka. 
In a lesser, more cliché, manga, the vital part of the conversation would've been drowned by the surrounding crowd's cheer, but not here. Actual progress was made.

Also, he or she is quite skillful at writing intelligent, yet credible, conversation. 

Still, it's hard to imagine where the story will go from here. For this type of series, an incredible amount of ground has been covered already.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 12, 2010)

Azhra said:


> I am impressed with this mangaka.
> In a lesser, more clich?, manga, the vital part of the conversation would've been drowned by the surrounding crowd's cheer, but not here. Actual progress was made.
> 
> Also, he or she is quite skillful at writing intelligent, yet credible, conversation.
> ...



Yea with whats been covered already i dont see this manga lasting that much longer. Unless a really big event happens.


----------



## Corran (Mar 14, 2010)

Chapter 25 scan 

I didn't expect it to go like this


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol at the beginning, it usually other way around.

And I didn't thought that sharing hotel room would be this soon


----------



## yo586 (Mar 14, 2010)

Man this is a really good manga.  It reminds me of that really insecure time in my life where I was just figuring out how to handle relationships with girls and my emotions were like a roller coaster.  Would have been nice back then to have a beautiful "coach" like Kurokawa through that period who I'd eventually fall in love with.


Pacing is good and believable too, Utsumi doesn't change into an amazing hero heart throb but slowly develops with each situation.  And every time I think this manga is going to fall into crappy Shonen love story patterns it pulls an unexpected twist.

I'm kind of torn because I want this manga to last but don't want it to drag out.  If I had to choose I'd rather it stay short and sweet and maintain its current pacing.

Sort of am hoping that Kurokawa denies Utsumi this time, as that seems most prudent, and he grows some balls and doesn't ruin the friendship over it.  I could see him gaining some experience with either Shou or burger girl while Kurokawa slowly matures and sheds her emotional armor.  If Kurokawa/Utsumi end up together right now, it'd cheapen it to me.  And usually I am pulling for a quick resolution.

Never been so pulled into a romance manga as this one, usually I give up and skim through the pages, this one has me reading each chapter twice.  Keeping my fingers crossed it stays on a good roll.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2010)

O wow 25 this fast!

Omg that was epic chapter 

this manga is really going on the right track imho. I really can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## Gene (Mar 14, 2010)

It's funny how quickly he became a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 14, 2010)

been reading this manga for a while. Not bad. Still wondering if him playing tennis is going to become significant (like Utsumi actually becoming a great player).


LOL @ latest raw chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 14, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> been reading this manga for a while. Not bad. *Still wondering if him playing tennis is going to become significant (like Utsumi actually becoming a great player).*
> 
> LOL @ latest raw chapter.




Does this manga even have the "Sports" tag as one of its genres still. 


I think its gone now.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2010)

Categories: romance, school life, shounen, sports

Tell em to change it 

Really, at the beginning I thought it would revolve around tennis but it only really did for like half the series


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the pace of this manga. Let's see how the things will evolve. The cliché way is to put a sudden stop in the Utsumi x Kurokawa romance and bring back the first girl. I hope there's something different. Does anyone know what is latest raw chapter?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2010)

Chapter 26!!

To rate or Post comment click here 

Man there coming out with them fast lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked this chapter. The hand thing was cool but her brother is a bastard


----------



## Momoka (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL!! The art work's not bad, I think I'll give it a go
Thanks


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Chapter 26!!
> 
> To rate or Post comment click here
> 
> ...



My streak is broken! 

Very good chapter though. But isn't that her cousin? I thought he wanted to marry her


----------



## yo586 (Mar 15, 2010)

not a fan of this development


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> My streak is broken!
> 
> Very good chapter though. But isn't that her cousin? I thought he wanted to marry her



Idk I forgot lol. Maybe


----------



## TadloS (Mar 16, 2010)

Imangascans lately was really fast with GE. Now they're only behind one chapter. 


*Spoiler*: _next chapter spoiler_ 



 In the end of the chapter Shou appears again.  Wants something to ask Utsumi. And here my predictions begins.  that's clearly about her boyfriend. Reason for this because he's cheating with her. 

Proof:


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 16, 2010)

About the spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 




It looks like my previous prediction was right:



Eldrummer said:


> I like the pace of this manga. Let's see how the things will evolve. The cliché way is to put a sudden stop in the Utsumi x Kurokawa romance and bring back the first girl. I hope there's something different. Does anyone know what is latest raw chapter?



Maybe it will take the same Video Girl Ai way with the previous girl and the jerk boyfriend drama and the good guy slowly taking the jerk's place. But I can picture him in a relationship with the girl that he works with. I just don't know when it will happen.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 17, 2010)

What r the raws up to? These chapters r coming out quick.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol, I was right.  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 28 spoilers_ 



http://ameblo.jp/take45/entry-10484331624.html



Poor Shou...


----------



## Corran (Mar 19, 2010)

Chapter 27 scan
Cover page


----------



## Bleach (Mar 19, 2010)

I gotta say...GE has had some nice cover pages lately 

Chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's kinda annoying how things keep popping up and we never heard what Kurokawa ever has to say. We all want to know her side of the story now I'm sure. I really hope though that Shou-Senpai isn't coming to Utsumi because she got into a fight or something that would make Utsumi do something stupid...


----------



## armorknight (Mar 19, 2010)

Gotta say though, Utsumi gets even shittier treatment than the generic loser shounen/seinen male romance lead.


----------



## Rache (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahh, this manga reminds me of Toradora, but its better in the fact that its not as predictable.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 29_ 



第29話――ブレーク

晶は見てないふり
そして、内海に相談
内海はユキに相談
そして、晶と一緒に帰っている途中で他の女と車にいる健人発見
健人「晶の事 好きだった奴だよな？まぁ こうなってからだと結果論だけど 晶 お前にとっては あの時コイツを選んでた方が 正解だったのかもな」
内海、胸に掴みかかる
内海「謝れ！晶先輩に謝れよ・・！！何で分かんないんだよ・・！！晶先輩
には・・お前しかいないんだよ！！」


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 20, 2010)

TadloS said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter 29_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That color page. 


Also, fuck that bastard.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 20, 2010)

So I wonder if Shou is going to go running  back to Utsumi?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 20, 2010)

TadloS said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter 29_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thats the best cover page so far...


----------



## TadloS (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ 29_ 





Hi there Aizen.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 23, 2010)

Chapter 28




*Spoiler*: __ 



To me it looks like it's getting kind of clich?d now really. Maybe theres something else going on but if he IS cheating then will something happen between Utsumi and Shou-senpai? Or that Yuki will see something and mistakes it for something else and thats 3 more chapters of him trying to explain and whatnot....



>_____>

But still, wanna see where its going XD


----------



## Rache (Mar 24, 2010)

OH SHI. She gunna rape him.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _29 chapter proper summary_ 





A short summary:

- Shou does not confront her boyfriend but behaves like nothing happened. When meeting Utsumi on the next day, she tells him that she became scared when she imagined how his smiling face would change in case she confronted him.
- When he is alone, Utsumi gets angry, because of Shou's situation and his own helplessness. He decides to ask Yuki for help.
- Yuki seems happy that Utsumi talks to her again, but also says that she can't provide any advice for Shou. Whatever advice they give Shou, they can' take the responsibility or make up for it in case Shou comes to regret what she did or gets hurt. They can only support her in her own decisions and try to ease her pain.
- Utsumi leaves the school together with Shou. She and her boyfriend were supposed to meet later but he cancels the date.
- Suddenly, Shou pauses. In the car in front of them, they see her boyfriend and a blackhaired woman (apparently his ex). Utsumi confronts Keitou/Kentou wtf he's doing.
- Keitou/Kentou gives his short trash talk, refer to the OP of the thread.
- Utsumi grabs K. by his collar and asks him with an almost pleading expression, why he doesn't understand that he (K.) is the only one for Shou.






ch.376

And once again, Otakus are raging.... 

Honestly to say, I want to wish them to die painful death for being such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but that would be too inhuman so I'll just wish them to broke leg. 


*Spoiler*: _30 spoilers_ 



FUUUUUUUUUUUUU

第30話――スーサイド
内海を振り払う健人
健人「晶がお前にしたこととどう違うってんだよ」
晶、怯えるように体を震わせる
健人「そうやって女にばっかいい顔してるから晶に見捨てられたんだろ　い
い加減気付けよ」
車に乗って立ち去る健人　二人で雨の中立ち尽くす
晶を家まで送ると、弟に出くわし晶を傷つけたと勘違いし殴られる
弟に晶を任せ立ち去る内海

翌日、晶が部活を休み、先輩に訊くと学校を休んでいるらしい
黒川に一部始終を報告、これからどうすればいいか相談　メールするも返事
は来ない
心配になり、部活後黒川と晶の家に赴くと、青い顔して慌てて家から出てき
た弟と遭遇する

If /a/ is not trolling us, Shou commits suicide O.o




P.S. Heavy spoilers if this of course true.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 26, 2010)

Japanese otaku have always been stupid


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 26, 2010)

No way that chapter 30 spoiler is true.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

Dat cover of chap 29


----------



## TadloS (Mar 26, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> No way that chapter 30 spoiler is true.



Everything can happen in this manga, especially considering that mangaka  of GE is not scared of taking risks(prove otaku's rage). That's why I'm loving it. 

But if this really gonna to happen, then it's time to rename manga to ~RE~ Rage Ending.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2010)

I read all the 28 chapters


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shou commits suicide? 


I'll believe it, if I see it. 


 



Vino said:


> I read all the 28 chapters


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

GE will be named as WE (worst ending) at the end of the series


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 27, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a hard time believing that SJ would let a mangaka kill off a young female lead via suicide, in a non-action manga nevertheless.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 27, 2010)

Vino said:


> I read all the 28 chapters



Was it rage worthy? :ho



Dark Emperor said:


> GE will be named as WE (worst ending) at the end of the series



I'd name ~BE~ Bad Ending instead of GE.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 27, 2010)

If that chapter 30 spoiler is true then this manga might be going the wrong way 

and it was doing so well until Shou showed up again :/


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler of suicide is fake

Shou slaps that guy she likes


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

TadloS said:


> I'd name ~BE~ Bad Ending instead of GE.



What difference has the Bad Ending or the Worst Ending?


----------



## TadloS (Mar 27, 2010)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Phew, at least no suicide. 






Dark Emperor said:


> What difference has the Bad Ending or the Worst Ending?



Well, there is difference. The BE can have only the bad ending that's all to it  but The WE can be the fucking the worst ending ever made in mankind's history.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Well, there is difference. The BE can have only the bad ending that's all to it  but The WE can be the fucking the worst ending ever made in mankind's history.



Why you  explained  it man, it was supposed to be a sarcastic joke 
i know the meaning of each word,you are slow


----------



## TadloS (Mar 27, 2010)

Bah, I'm just trying to keep this thread active.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 27, 2010)

TadloS said:


> I'd name ~BE~ Bad Ending instead of GE.




Chapter 44 is out.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 27, 2010)

Lord Snow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time believing that SJ would let a mangaka kill off a young female lead via suicide, in a non-action manga nevertheless.


This is serialized in Shounen Magazine, not Shounen Jump


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 28, 2010)

So when is chapter 29 coming out?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2010)

When imangascans finishes it. So probably tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 28, 2010)

Im glad they caught up though. I remember when we waited almost a month for them to do one chapter


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2010)

Chapter 29: 

One awesome cover. I also hope that Shou doesn't catch Utsumi on the reboudn =.=


----------



## TadloS (Mar 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Im glad they caught up though. I remember when we waited almost a month for them to do one chapter



Yeah, it was pain in the ass to wait for a single chapter. 



Bleach said:


> Chapter 29:
> 
> One awesome cover. I also hope that Shou doesn't catch Utsumi on the reboudn =.=



Indeed, that's one sexy cover.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2010)

Why is Utsumi caring about that bitch? she ripped what she sow and she damn well deserves it.


----------



## Rache (Mar 30, 2010)

^ It's because he's "over" her.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2010)

Not caring is not in the portfolio of shounen romance male leads.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 31, 2010)

He cares too much. Borderline painful to watch much, most recently illustrated in the final panel of chapter 29. 

I'm hoping this 'arc' has got a decent point in the end as it's quite uninteresting to read. Here the mangaka had finally established Kurokawa as the main romantic focus point, which we all knew was coming as she'd been poster girl for the series since day one, but now this wench of old is being brought back to life, with loads and loads of panel time at that, despite clearly having fulfilled her purpose (i.e. teaching Utsumi about unrequited love and getting him closer to Kurokawa). 

Even so, her new role will likely be to serve as Utsumi's rebound.


----------



## Gene (Mar 31, 2010)

Last scene would have been cooler if Utsumi didn't look like he's about to cry again.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 31, 2010)

Or started pleading like that, the worst part is he's probably going to get slapped around by that guy. Which makes his performance even worse...


----------



## Gene (Mar 31, 2010)

And he's too passive to do anything back. He needs to bring out some of that anger he had at the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 31, 2010)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2010)

And here I thought she was going to kill herself


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2010)

TadloS said:


> lol



At least someone got slapped


----------



## Bleach (Apr 5, 2010)

Is anyone else not able to go to imangascans website?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2010)

Same Here.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2010)

They're having trouble with the site and trying to fix it right now.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapter 30 is out.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 8, 2010)

Slappage!!!!!

He deserved it. But I hope Shou doesn't come in the way or Kurokawa IF anything between Utsumi and her will even develop... Seems like Kurokawa doesn't want a relationship >_>


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

Heh, things went back to zero as Kurokawa said. So, i'm expecting the focus in the ex-fatty in the next few chapters


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2010)

*Imangascans just release Chapter 31*


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2010)

Page 13 was a lovely sight.


----------



## Rache (Apr 11, 2010)

Never ending nose bleed


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't you hate when women force themselves on you when you don't like them in that way


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Don't you hate when women force themselves on you when you don't like them in that way



Depends on the woman. :ho


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 12, 2010)

Going out with her would be better for him. For one thing she's inexperience when it comes to dating putting her in equal footing with him the fake date with Yuki doesn't really count. Also she doesn't have heavy baggage like Yuki has with all her problems. Won't blame him if he gives this girl a shot. My hope it doesn't turn out like the usual "I'm with you but I'm actually in love with this other girl" cliche.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Going out with her would be better for him. For one thing she's inexperience when it comes to dating putting her in equal footing with him the fake date with Yuki doesn't really count. Also she doesn't have heavy baggage like Yuki has with all her problems. Won't blame him if he gives this girl a shot. *My hope it doesn't turn out like the usual "I'm with you but I'm actually in love with this other girl" cliche.*



Sadly, it may be heading towards that direction.


----------



## Corran (Apr 12, 2010)

I like how people keep expecting the "cliche" thing to happen but then it goes in the opposite direction  Its probably my favorite thing about this manga.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 12, 2010)

And when it goes in the opposite direction people complain about it not being cliche enough.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2010)

Preview Pic


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Looks like Utsumi and Risa are going on the date and Yuki is sitting around waiting for Utsumi to call and apologize, which never happens. I said good for him. Yuki was as much at fault in chapter 31 as he was and she's acting a bit selfish. Yuki wanted to push Utsumi away... and she succeeded.


----------



## Trakinas (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope he gives her a chance. 
But he will probably go "sorry i'm in love with someone else" blabla.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like kurokawa was about to apologize but she's always hesitant


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2010)

^ She says she doesn't understand her own feelings after Eri yells at her for denying how she feels about Utsumi going out with Oonuma, which is why she won't talk to Utsumi. I don't think she was about to apologize per se'.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2010)

*overview ch.33


Spoiler:  



On the cover is Yuki sitting on the couch and still awaiting Utsumi's call.

Risa is being nervous and used a date simulator on her ds (? not sure about this one but it looked like she did...though it could be a mistake on my part, either way, she's angrily holding a ds) in order to calm down before the big day.

Utsumi awaits Risa at the entrance of the amusement park while the thinks about what Eri said to him but his thoughts about the issue disappear when Risa appears. They enter the park and Risa talks a bit about the past from when she was a little kid and how she liked the attractions. 

They enter all kind of attractions and both seem to have fun XD They come across a love fortune teller (machine) which tells Utsumi that he only has 3% chance that his love would work out (apparently Risa got same result and runs away).

He chases her and finds her depressed about the result but from the looks, she tells him that she had a great day which leaves Utsumi blushing. chap ends


*


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2010)

imangascans sure is taking a long time :/


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Yuki know he's on a date?

if not

Utsumi is pretty much fucked if Yuki finds out he went on a date with Risa, after proclaiming his love for her. 

I can already see how this shit is going to play out.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She does.  Eri told her in chap 32


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She does.  Eri told her in chap 32



*Spoiler*: __ 





She does, hmmm.

wait, why the fuck is she waiting by the phone if she know he's on a date.



I'll just wait for the goddamn chapter.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 25, 2010)

32 finally


----------



## Animeblue (May 1, 2010)

*Good Ending chapter 33 *


----------



## Suzuku (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (May 5, 2010)

Chapter 34:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter was kinda normal in beginning until Kurokawa saw Utsumi with Oonuma and thing got awkward. I think though Utsumi tries to tell Oonuma that he's interested in Kurokawa but she of course comes in the way...

They need to make up already


----------



## Bleach (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow its finally moving forward in there relationship at least...

Hopefully for the better


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RISA FTW YUKI CAN GTFO


----------



## Nightwish (May 12, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> RISA FTW YUKI CAN GTFO




*Spoiler*: __ 



No you! 

I see that Risa wagon has crumbled.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2010)

Is there somewhere where I can read the raw online? the download is slow as hell...


----------



## Nightwish (May 13, 2010)

Vino said:


> Is there somewhere where I can read the raw online? the download is slow as hell...



Tried looking for one, no good.

Maybe another hosting site might do it for you.



DDL


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2010)

^ Thanks

So it finally happened


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 13, 2010)

Geez why is there no consistent release for this series. It'll do alright for a while and then before you know 2 or 3 weeks go bye before we get another chapter.


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2010)

imangascans is really inconsistent with there releases and unfortunately there is no one else doing the series :/


----------



## TadloS (May 14, 2010)

GE oneshot ch.53

Man, oneshot is almost like totally opposite of current GE. It's cheerful and fun. And honestly to say, Yuki and Utsumi reminded me of early Ichigo and Rukia.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2010)

Why is the oneshot so much better?


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2010)

I liked the onshot more too. Not because its better than the manga per se', but because it was more lighthearted I guess. That would get to be boring if it lasted for too long though, wouldn't it?


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2010)

Damn, I must admit the one shot was pretty damn good, perhaps better than the current one.


----------



## notme (May 14, 2010)

Yuki dressed as a demon and laughing maniacally was smokin'.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 14, 2010)

Holy shit! Utsumi actually had balls in the oneshot.


----------



## Bleach (May 15, 2010)

Aww Yuki looked so good in that cover page and on page 28 when Utsumi pushed her lol! Vulnerable women ftw


----------



## 王志鍵 (May 15, 2010)

The one shot was great. One shot Yuki sort of reminds me of the Yuki we saw in the earlier chapters. I miss her.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 36 spoilers_ 



一回顔を話したけどもっかいキス Altough he/she (wanted to) talk at one point, (Utsumi) kissed her once more. -> It's fugly to make sense as no pronoun or name is given 

内海は他の人の声を聞いて、我に返って逃げ出 Utsumi heard the voice(s) of other person(s) and turned back to normal/himself and escaped.
ユキは赤面 Yuki was/ is blushing
屋上で凹んでるウッチーに近寄るエリ達 Eri and friends approach Utsumi, who collapsed/sank down at the rooftop
なんか良く分からないけど「死のう」と言って飛び降りようとする Not knowing much but, Utsumi says "I'm going to die" and intends to jump down (I agree with monkeyober, it doesn't make much sense)
そこにユキが登場し、引っ張って「何してんのよ バカじゃない？」 Yuki appeared there and slapped him(?) and said" What are you doing! Aren't you stupid?" (ALthough my dictioary had it instead of slapped for that Yuki "streched" herself, probably from having woken up"
ウッチーは自分を攻めるけど、ユキは怒ってないらしく、お互い最近の行動を謝る Ucchi attacked himself, however Yuki doesn't seem angry. They mutually apologized (to each other) for their recent behaviour.
ユキは久々に笑顔を見せる Yuki showed (since) a long time, a smile.



So it basically sounds like they might start dating by chapter 38.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, I hope imangascans does a double release. Its okay for me though, I can just barely read the RAWs.


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yuki really hit him because he ran away from the make out up session.


----------



## Nightwish (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So...... He did get in that second kiss. 

I predict a certain someone appearing back on the scene, maybe next chapter.

Cause we all know that good times never last longer then maybe two chapters max.


----------



## Bleach (May 19, 2010)

Man I wish someone else would pick it up besides imangascans 


But good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi suicide wouldve kicked things up a notch


----------



## Suzuku (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I wonder what Oonuma is going to do now? And when will Shou get back in the game?


----------



## Nightwish (May 19, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Man I wish someone else would pick it up besides imangascans



They've been busy with the shitty manga Kurohime.


----------



## Majeh (May 20, 2010)

34 out 
Chapter 12

Good chapter glad utsumi manned up.


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2010)

Another good chapter 

Oonuma has really grown on me and I don't want her to give up either.


----------



## blackbird (May 21, 2010)

Oonuma Risa: Level 5 yandere. :ho


----------



## Animeblue (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler pic 


Spoiler:  





Text:



The look that turns to Utsumi has more than gratitude but....?????"

Click to expand...

Looks like a storm is coming


*


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_ 



SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nightwish (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU_ 



*UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## TadloS (May 29, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2010)

Too bad it won't be scanned for like two months.


----------



## Bleach (May 29, 2010)

what u all fffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuing about?

damn  u for bumping this thread making me believe we finally got scans


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2010)

You might as well look at the RAWs and read the translations, sine imangascans has gotten slow with GE releases again. I kinda wish Red Hawk would pick it up.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 30, 2010)

Any links for raw?


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

Vino said:


> Any links for raw?



Not for chapter 37, only a spoiler pic right now.

The raw should be out soon though.


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

I was just looking back at chapter 11 and I think I figured out what happened between Yuki and Touru, I can't believe I didn't notice before. Look at this page:

Link removed

See the two flashback panels? Doesn't it look like that's someone having sex with Yuki and having their friends tape it? I don't know if anyone else has brought this up, but if Shou dumping Utsumi to go to her senpai brought a shitstorm from hardcore otaku onto SK, just imagine what this is going to cause when it's officially revealed.


----------



## Nightwish (May 31, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I was just looking back at chapter 11 and I think I figured out what happened between Yuki and Touru, I can't believe I didn't notice before. Look at this page:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> See the two flashback panels? Doesn't it look like that's someone having sex with Yuki and having their friends tape it? I don't know if anyone else has brought this up, but if Shou dumping Utsumi to go to her senpai brought a shitstorm from hardcore otaku onto SK, just imagine what this is going to cause when it's officially revealed.



Damn bro, you're late to the party.


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I thought so. :<


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

By a second.


----------



## Majeh (May 31, 2010)

Good Chapter. Utsumi grew a pair finally. Cant w8 to c how it plays out now.


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

I thought I found something too lol. No one ever talked about it much so I thought no one noticed. Can't wait till SK makes it official though, I wonder what will lead up to that situation. Yuki trusting Utsumi enough to give him some ass? :33 

And 37 RAW should be out tomorrow. SK-sensei took a break last week.


----------



## Corran (May 31, 2010)

Loved the end of chapter 35  But I know they will fuck it up somehow


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

Corran said:


> Loved the end of chapter 35  But I know they will fuck it up somehow


Not in chapter 36. *hint*


----------



## Corran (May 31, 2010)

Don't tease me 

And about the discussion about Yuki's past. People may not discuss it because its not an easy topic to talk about I spose.


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

Well, I can't wait till it's finally brought back up in the manga. It's sure to cause shitstorms and lulz.


----------



## Nightwish (May 31, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Not in chapter 36. *hint*



Maybe in chapter 37.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 1, 2010)

Just began reading this manga. Looks interesting.


----------



## Rache (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Read it slowly. Very slowly...


----------



## Bleach (Jun 1, 2010)

supercell said:


> ^ Read it slowly. Very slowly...



This guy knows what he's talking about.

Don't bother catching up XD!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2010)

is out but since it's not in Japanese I can't read any of it. The pictures are pretty self explanatory though.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 37_ 



Looks like Utsumi fails a test and Kurokawa tells him something to cheer him up (maybe invited him over to her house to study). The tennis team goes to a competition and lose, which makes Shou-senpai depressed. Utsumi decides to her out to an arcade where Shou sees something she likes but is unable to win it herself. Utsumi decides to keep trying until he wins it for her and then finally wins it. After they leave the arcade Utsumi says some stuff and part ways with her, which leads to that look we saw in the spoiler pic and the end of the chapter.




Overall an uneventful transition chapter. I was hoping to see how Utsumi and Kurokawa's relationship developed after they kissed and made up (lol) but I guess they didn't hook up yet.

EDIT: Translated summary of the chapter. It's pretty much what I said with few key details.


*Spoiler*: _Translated summary_ 





> Rainrir@OM
> 
> Utsumi thinks that *"Yuki cannot forget about Tooru, because I didn't give her enough reason to do so"*. So he decided *he will man up* to "sntach" her from Tooru's evil clutches...Unfortunately....
> 
> ...


Private "tutoring" from Kurokawa, private "practices" with Shou, _and_ daily lunches from Oonuma? Utsumi has become quite the playa.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 1, 2010)

Where's chapter 36 raw?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Translation of the chapter:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 36 translation_ 





> Page 2
> 
> Utsumi	[I'm sorry.....]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleach (Jun 2, 2010)

Wtf a chinese raw O_O?

But CH. 37 looks like a fun chapter.

Not enuff Yui


----------



## TadloS (Jun 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Private "tutoring" from Kurokawa, private "practices" with Shou, _and_ daily lunches from Oonuma? Utsumi has become quite the playa.



Oh, wow.


----------



## Sferr (Jun 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Translation of the chapter:



Somehow, I laughed reading this


----------



## TadloS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ch. 36 is released by imangascans!


----------



## Majeh (Jun 5, 2010)

^^beat me to it. Good chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi is so funny wanting to jump off a building cause of that lmao.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 5, 2010)

Haha He went in for a second time 

Was a nice and humble chapter 

This may the only romance manga so far that is actually going in a way I want it to. But of course that will change soon


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Jun 6, 2010)

guh i know i havent used this account in a long time but when i stumbled upon this manga this morning, idk, i was instantly hooked and caught up to chapter 36. i must say, i am really liking it and felt obligated to post back here. 

idk why but for some reason, kurokawa kinda reminds me of maho from beck mongolian chop squad... *shrug* haha


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 6, 2010)

BanjoKazooie said:


> idk why but for some reason, kurokawa kinda reminds me of maho from beck mongolian chop squad... *shrug* haha



You say it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Jun 6, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> You say it like it's a bad thing.



haha naah, its totally not a bad thing. maho is like one of my favorite females characters in manga so like, i guess that puts kurokawa up there too


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Good manga much better than crap like Ane Doki etc.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 6, 2010)

Ane doki wasn't that bad. I'd say just decent.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

Whoa. The kissing was . Awesome chapter.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 9, 2010)

But I can't find Chapter 37 .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2010)

Could someone upload it to another source? I hate MU.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 9, 2010)

Sexual tension. 

No study, I want smex.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 9, 2010)

RukiaYuki sure is a hot bitch. 

In next chapter
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Risa is going to kill Yuki




What a twist.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Looks like a fun chapter . Stupid brother had to come in


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was his mom lol.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

Goddamn spoiler tags are my enemy in this thread


----------



## Bleach (Jun 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That was his mom lol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol i thought the wrinkles looked odd. Didn't know what was going on besides them being interrupted


----------



## blackbird (Jun 11, 2010)

and what a disappointment it is.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2010)

Was a good chapter but I didn't see much of a point to it in the story. Was enjoyable.

They suck at tennis though lol


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 11, 2010)

Its for building up Utsumi and Shou's relationship obviously, and laying the foundation for the loldrama that's surely to come soon (private lessons with both Shou and Kurokawa).


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2010)

Finally. A proper translation. My chinese sucks. I'm thinking Shou has fallen for him already .


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 12, 2010)

loldrama. 



Next, studying with Yuki


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking forward to my OTP in GE .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2010)

^ 
*Spoiler*: _Ch38_ 



 Even though I agree they weren't ready, I think Utsumi and Yuki were about to kiss again. It was just like the time in the hospital; they even had a flashback of it.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 12, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter ends with a a scene of Risa and her friends watching a porn movie. One of her friends suggests she should use that type of attack to steal Utsumi away.



Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Gene (Jun 12, 2010)

dem untagged spoilers


----------



## TadloS (Jun 12, 2010)

Gene said:


> dem untagged spoilers



Damn you.  

Ok, edited post.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 12, 2010)

To think, Utsumi is slowly accumulating a harem.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> To think, Utsumi is slowly accumulating a harem.


And what makes it most awesome is that he built it from the ground up with real effort and the girls didn't just fall for him for no reason like in Ichigo 100% and Suzuka.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: _Ch38_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Get to second base damnit


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Get to second base damnit


Considering Yuki's past that might take awhile. But I think since it's running in WSM we won't have to worry about censoring or anything like that.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Considering Yuki's past that might take awhile. But I think since it's running in WSM we won't have to worry about censoring or anything like that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the kiss happened and they both seemed to enjoy it . It be cool if they had off-screen smex though lol like in Suzuka. That's only reason I even finished Suzuka really..


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 12, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Considering Yuki's past that might take awhile. But I think since it's running in WSM we won't have to worry about censoring or anything like that.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't know about this, Yuki looked ready to go to me before the mom came in. 

Her tripping wasn't an accident, she did it to get into an awkward situation.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2010)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2010)

I uploaded it to 4share for you.

GE CH38


----------



## Eloking (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm actually impressed with the manga. I'm not usually interested in romance but this one got my interest in the first 15 chapters. The main character pissed me off during the first chapter but at last he doesn't remain a loser too long.

I'll follow it for a while and see how it turn's out.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 15, 2010)

That was suprisingly fast!!

Stupid Utsumi can't do simple alge*bra*. 

Omg wtf where they watching a porno LOL? Omg that was funny lol

Good chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 16, 2010)

Mediafire ch.39

No Yuki this chapter. 

Utsumi faggotry doesn't amuse me anymore, and I'm not talking about the ending. If he's really in love with Yuki like he said he is, he needs to man up big time and tell the other girls he isn't interested and no means no! I don't understand Japanese, but I know what Eri was probably talking about.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

There wouldn't be much of a story if everything just goes down perfectly. But yeah, he gotta man up .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Mediafire ch.39
> 
> No Yuki this chapter.
> 
> Utsumi faggotry doesn't amuse me anymore, and I'm not talking about the ending. If he's really in love with Yuki like he said he is, he needs to man up big time and tell the other girls he isn't interested and no means no! I don't understand Japanese, but I know what Eri was probably talking about.


Uh, then there wouldn't be much story to read anymore and I'm not interested in reading something about Utsumi and Yuki's daily relationship problems.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Uh, then there wouldn't be much story to read anymore and I'm not interested in reading something about Utsumi and Yuki's daily relationship problems.




Don't give me lip Suzuku. 

But I see where your coming from  though.

I want him to build a relationship with one girl first, then bring on the other girls and all that fun. But every other chapter the author changes to a  different girl before the previous get something going to start a potential relationship.

Still better then most  romance mangas that I'm  currently reading though, like Pastel. I had to stop reading that shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Don't give me lip Suzuku.


 



> But I see where your coming from  though.
> 
> I want him to build a relationship with one girl first, then bring on the other girls and all that fun. But every other chapter the author changes to a  different girl before the previous get something going to start a potential relationship.


That's true, but Utsumi and Yuki's relationship got a lot of attention for a long time and is still being developed quite heavily in comparison to the other two. Risa just shows up as a distraction for Utsumi now so it's only natural that she'll be focused on in between Yuki for awhile and Shou has really been a non-factor until two chapters ago. 

That said, I really want Utsumi to do something to Risa. 



> Still better then most  romance mangas that I'm  currently reading though, like Pastel. I had to stop reading that shit.


lol. Pastel.


...


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2010)

Umm.. very..... interesting chap. didnt know wtf going on tho cept da end


----------



## Eloking (Jun 21, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Nightwish said:
> 
> 
> > Still better then most  romance mangas that I'm  currently reading though, like Pastel. I had to stop reading that shit.
> ...



lol

I really hope GE won't end up like this one. I stopped reading Pastel pretty fast. I'm pretty sure I didn't miss anything except a waste of time


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2010)

Any other good romance mangas you guys could recommend?



I trust your taste .


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Which ones have you read?


----------



## Eloking (Jun 23, 2010)

You could maybe try I"s : 

And if you're open to anime, Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien is also an interesting choice(And please, don't read anything about that anime is you wanna give it a try, even the Wiki article. It's so easy to spoil yourself. It's a great Romance/Drama anime, that's all you need to know).

Another popular one is Ichigo 100% (), not really my style though.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

Just gimme whatever you have.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 23, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Any other good romance mangas you guys could recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> I trust your taste .




Ichigo 100%
Kimi no Iru Machi  
Suzuka
Hatsukoi Limited
...and for lulz Anedoki.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jun 23, 2010)

I think this is a pretty awesome manga until Yuki turns into a typical shy and confused shounen girl. I prefer her to be a confident love psychologist that gives out awesome advice to our ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) protagonist.   What make it worse is that she actually fell for him T_T


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Just finished reading the chapter and since what happened between Utsumi and Oonuma is self explanatory, I'll describe the second bit of the chapter for you non-Japanese students.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, Kurokawa tells Utsumi good morning and he replies in a very nervous manner. She thinks he's hiding something and he says its not like that. Later, after class, he tell her about the morning practices he's been having with Shou and invites her to come along (good move lol, and just in time too). Kurokawa declines since she's not a morning person, and Utsumi offers to stop going if she doesn't come. Kurokawa gets embarrassed and says she doesn't really mind them practicing together (basically gave him permission to keep going to practice lol... man Utsumi is whipped already). Utsumi is about to protest but Kurokawa (I think) says something like "you want to become more skilled  yourself right? Then..." and that's when they overhear Shou and Mai talking in the shed. Mai notices that Shou seems to be in a good mood but Shou says she is normal and mention that Utsumi is coming to morning practices again. Mai joking about how romantic it is that the two of them are going to morning practices alone and says that Shou seems to like Utsumi. Even though she meant it as a joke, Shou stays silent and Mai realizes that she really does like Utsumi. She asks when she started liking Utsumi and if she is going to confess, but Shou says she absolutely can't tell Utsumi about her feelings, saying that its too late to like him now. Utsumi and Kurokawa overhear everything.




Personally, I think Utsumi dodged the fatal bullet by inviting Kurokawa to the practices and saying he'd stop going if she doesn't come in the nick of time. Also, I find it cute that Utsumi and Kurokawa are acting like a real couple now.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 23, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Just finished reading the chapter and since what happened between Utsumi and Oonuma is self explanatory, I'll describe the second bit of the chapter for you non-Japanese students.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He help himself there, but it still can get kinda bad. Watch Yuki start going to practice again also. 

Knowing the author. Next chapter they'll be walking along and we'll see Risa talking with her friends and they'll overhear her telling her friends, how she tried to put those porn related moves on him at work but got interrupted before it got going. 

It's just a matter of time before he fucks himself over big time.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

That never happens to me. Maybe its where you live.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 23, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Fucking shitty MU. Why it's so slow today. In fact I can't even download because at some point it simply stops downloading...



Try mediafire


----------



## Lupin (Jun 25, 2010)

How convenient for plot .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Dem better be some bigass pictures.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Just got finished reading the chapter and all I have to say is...

TRUTH OR DARE UTSUMI 

As usual, anyone who wants to know what's going on in the chapter just ask.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Idk why u guys only post links for a DDL lol..

ch.39

But I'm not gonna lie, Shou looked pretty good there 

That was a sexy chapter.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Cause most people don't bother with shitty readers like you.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn Utsumi is a lucky friend










Almost


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Cause most people don't bother with shitty readers like you.



Pfft. Lets not start this again cause you know I'll win it's off topic


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool, Tuesday chapter for once.

EDIT: Oh yeah that's last week's chapter.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2010)

Chapter 42:

Link removed
Manga Recommendations

The fucking ice cream.... 

Aww Yuki is happy that he's quitting for her sake pek


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 11, 2010)

I fucking lol'd on page 14.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2010)

There even wearing the same underwear lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a feeling that I'm not going to like what Yuki says to Utsumi at the end there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki & shou flashback to that last scene. I don't like where this is going, Yuki better not be pushing Utsumi  away for Shou sake or something.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2010)

Int the last scene she just says that she wants to talk to him a little. You should be afraid about what she says next chapter though lol.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like a smexerz chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Int the last scene she just says that she wants to talk to him a little. You should be afraid about what she says next chapter though lol.



lol, oh noes. 

Not looking forward to it.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah this manga is a really good one! Found it yesterday! I finished 42 yesterday! LOL


----------



## TadloS (Jul 15, 2010)

Meh, latest chapters are really boring and uninteresting.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you read the last two chapters lol? Things are about to get a lot more interesting, and quick.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 15, 2010)

Caught up over this week, but damn, I'm only going to read this like 3 weeks at a time, plot is a bit slow at times, and I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Meh, latest chapters are really boring and uninteresting.



Better than where some other romance manga's are at *cough* kimi no iru machi *cough*


----------



## TadloS (Jul 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Have you read the last two chapters lol? Things are about to get a lot more interesting, and quick.



Yep, I have read. But, I still find it boring. 

Oh, well, at least chapter 44 may be interesting.



Bleach said:


> Better than where some other romance manga's are at *cough* kimi no iru machi *cough*



That's so true.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

Why so mad?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 21, 2010)

Man he need to forget both of em. Cause they play far too many games!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Why so mad?



You really asking me this, really? 


This whole shit is getting a tad bit annoying now


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you possibly mad because Yuki isn't getting enough attention


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2010)

Full chapter 44:


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Are you possibly mad because Yuki isn't getting enough attention


Yuki acts like my ole lady.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Are you possibly mad because Yuki isn't getting enough attention



I actually want Eri to get more attention to be honest with you. 


*Utsumi:* Fickle
*Yuki:*  
*Shou:* I don't know what's going on with her, but I have a feeling we're not done with the Kento thing quite yet 
*Risa:* Watch her reappear soon to stir up the pot again, and then disappear. 

One step forward and five steps back and then we  repeat.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2010)

*Here is a summary & short translation of some of the dialogues of ch 44


Spoiler:  



After Utsumi and Shoe encounter Kento

Shou: Pain..it's something you can forget so easily, isn't it
Shou: I already got over it and...
Shou: I meant to accept it as a single bitter experience.
Shou: But now..such...
Shou: such a trivial matter happens and I remember everything as if my wounds were wide open.
Utsumi: Senpai...
Shou: I should be grateful to Yuki...
Shou: Had I come alone, I certainly couldn't have beared it.
Shou: I'm glad that only someone like Utsumi was with me...
Shou: No...
Shou: I'm glad that Utsumi was with me

I'll add the part right after that

Utsumi: Sen..pai...
Shou: Hm?
It starts raining.
Shou: Eh? Come on...what's that? Rain? Why so suddenly?
Utsumi: Senpai, first of all, let's find a place with a roof.
They found one
Shou: What a surprise. They didn't say anything about that in the weather forecast.
Utsumi: It's called a cloudburst, isn't it?
Shou: I wonder if it will stop soon...
Utsumi looks at the drenched Shou
Utsumi (thinking): A slender body...
Utsumi (thinking): Such a helpless-looking girl...
Utsumi (thinking): He played with her and threw her away, didn't he
Utsumi (thinking): This guy... (obviously Kentou)
Shou: Hm? Is there something sticking on me?
Utsumi: Eh? Ah, no..




Spoiler:  



At the beginning, Yuki invites him to go together to some tennis tournament in their area. He 

is happy and looking forward to their date, because he finally would be able to spend some 

time with her alone. At the day of their date, he only finds Shou at the meeting point, but no 

Yuki. Turns out that Shou originally intended to go alone to the tournament but then was 

invited by Yuki to go together with Utsumi and her. However, she phoned Shou in the morning 

that something urgent came up and that she can't go. Upset, Utsumi tries to call her, but she 

apparently switched off her cell phone. Shou sees through him and basically tells him that 

she's sure that he's disappointed to be alone with her, which he denies. They go to the 

tournament and apparently have fun until they meet Kentou. Shou grabs Utsumi's hand and runs 

away. She thought she got over what Kentou did to her but just seeing him was enough to let 

her painfully recall everything. She tells him that she is grateful that it was Utsumi who 

came with her, which causes Utsumi to blush. It starts raining and they have to take cover. 

Seeing the soaked Shou, Utsumi realizes that Kentou threw away such a slender and fragile 

looking girl.


*


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2010)

^ Adding to the above


*Spoiler*: __ 



The translator says he can't completely decipher the text on the last page but they can read that Shou is inviting Utsumi over to her house.




Utsumi v-card check out finally cometh?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I actually want Eri to get more attention to be honest with you.
> 
> 
> *Utsumi:* Fickle
> ...



I want an orgy


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

Link for the lazy for 44

Dammit Yuki 
But I know our boy won't do anything with Shou in the next chapter, he hasn't been that stupid so far.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh shit there gonna go on a fuck trip 

I wouldn't mind sone behind the scene sex actually. 

And I can see this going in a sort of Toradora direction.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

I can see this going in a sort of School Days direction.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

It's possible. With a slip of the pen it could even go a Suzuka direction


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> It's possible. With a slip of the pen it could even go a Suzuka direction


Maybe Utsumi will get Oonuma pregnant while Shou and Yuki kill each other. I call it hybrid direction.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 46 spoilers_ 



Shou's dad comes home and cock blocks.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 46 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Shou's dad comes home and cock blocks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Either that, or a phone call.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, those spoilers are real. Utsumi will be castrated.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No, those spoilers are real. Utsumi will be castrated.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Nice Boat. 

Can't wait. :33


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Yuki's pretty loaded. I'm sure she has a yacht or two.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck you Yuki


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SEX!?!?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> SEX!?!?





Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 46 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Shou's dad comes home and cock blocks.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Suzuku said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 





Well thats kinda obvious something will stop em


----------



## notme (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Yuki to call Shou at home to ask how everything went and then hear Utsumi in the background.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

notme said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I want Yuki to call Shou at home to ask how everything went and then hear Utsumi in the background.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what Yuki's reaction would be. 

Jealousy


----------



## notme (Jul 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi in the background, "Do you know where my clothes are?"

Yuki - 

Me - :rofl


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

50 mb O__O

Damn these raws keep getting bigger and bigger..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shou looks so nervous taking him upstairs haha

Wrong place to grab Utsumi 





What a fucking teaser 

This mangaka knows how to keep ya


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

lol Utsumi

"Senpai... N-NO BRA!?"


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Soon he's gonna find out about no panties


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

I really am wondering what will happen. I don't want cock block I really don't. It's done to fucking death already just let them do it for fucks sake. At the very least I want them to get to second base.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Them having sex would have such epic repercussions that would make this one if the best romance mangas I have ever read.

Some suzuka with ichigo 100% (somewhat) makes for a great story when used correctly.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

What would be awesome is that we'd only be on chapter 46 lol. It took Suzuka like 160 chapters to  get them to fuck. I really hope Kei doesn't do the usual cock block shtick for the whole manga.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2010)

It bothers me that all the faces look the same...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Cock block is far too common to *not* be used which is extremely
unfortunate.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> It bothers me that all the faces look the same...


I actuallu noticed this myself. I think it's the eyes.



Bleach said:


> Cock block is far too common to *not* be used which is extremely
> unfortunate.


Yeah, would really be nice if Utsumi and Shou actually did something. You know, for the drama ofc.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Eed. But is the author that daring? Remember when yuki had that hickey lol...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

^ You mean Shou lol. And that didn't stop her from doing other stuff. I don't think a bunch of raging otaku will scare her that bad.  And plus they were only mad because she got it from someone who wasn't the main character. Utsumi would be the one sucking this time.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Yea shou I guess. I forgot


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

Seriously, if nothing happens next chapter I'm raging. If the dad comes home before Shou at least gets in heat then I'm DDoSing Kei's blog.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

But this will still be an awesum manga for me. Maybe the sex is being saved for yuki


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

It doesn't have to be sex. Just do something other than lay there and almost kiss.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

Guess that would be fine. Penetration is preferred


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol cellphone cock block and It seems Utsumi will walk toward the Makoto path and get killed by Yuki


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

Definitely heading towards a nice boat.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

I called the cockblock by phone.

 nice boat ending turning it.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 4, 2010)

I wish one of the EMPs was launched in japan..


----------



## TadloS (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't wait for a nice boat.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 4, 2010)

A yaaaaaacht know wat happens on a boat rite...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

Really wish Utsumi and Shou weren't interrupted. What's the point of even ending last week's chapter like you were reading the reader's in suspense, we all knew what's going to happen. It's like no mangaka has balls anymore. But w/e, it'll be interesting to see what happens at the pool. I hope we get some serious drama soon, like someone gets fucking fed up with the other girls and does something crazy. Or better yet, Shou and Risa should finally meet each other and have all three girl in the same place.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

Who will be the girl to say, "Utsumi, I'm pregnant (rubs tummy), and you're the father."


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

Probably Shou at this point since Yuki is being an ass. Risa is willing to give it up but Utsumi would probably stop her... eventually maybe. Utsumi actually grabbed Shou and wanted to do it with her, unlike with Risa, so if any of them it would be Shou.

And I can't believe I just answered that seriously.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Probably Shou at this point since Yuki is being an ass. Risa is willing to give it up but Utsumi would probably stop her... eventually maybe. Utsumi actually grabbed Shou and wanted to do it with her, unlike with Risa, so if any of them it would be Shou.
> 
> And I can't believe I just answered that seriously.



Well, it doesn't seem too farfetch. 

If it wasn't for interruptions, Utsumi probably would have done Risa and Shou already.It only takes 1 girl and 1 minute and Utsumi is easily baited.

Risa probably seem like the best choice here though, she attempted to take him in a fast food joint, she only needs 2 minutes top. 

She'll be confuse if she's pregnant or not, if her period comes late. she'll jump to that  conclusion fast. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm half serious about this. :33

Situation is perfect for it though.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

Too bad the editors aren't gonna let that through. Really a shame.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 4, 2010)

What if GE was a hentai


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Volume 4 cover:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2010)

Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in Put it in


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Denied                                       .


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

Put it in where Zaru?

And if you didn't see this in the other thread Suzuku, I accept your request:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2010)

I want him to fuck up and do something with her RIGHT NOW.

Maybe this manga will turn out like school days that way


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope no chance. Nice boats won't be crossing this ending.



Bleach said:


> Put it in where Zaru?
> 
> And if you didn't see this in the other thread Suzuku, I accept your request:


Are you tryin to get me banned for three year old rep whoring?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 5, 2010)

ALL OF MY HATE


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I want him to fuck up and do something with her RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Maybe this manga will turn out like school days that way



Not everyones school days were like this 




Suzuku said:


> Are you tryin to get me banned for three year old rep whoring?



No     .


----------



## Lucius (Aug 5, 2010)

^you don't know about the anime "School Days"?

the mother was awesome. climbing up a ladder to spy on her daughter in the rain and taking her son along. the rest was forgettable.

chance kiss.. should have been something more original like a chance slip in.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh lawd i hope this is less like ichigo 100... Man that manga was madddd frustrating! lol


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^you don't know about the anime "School Days"?
> 
> the mother was awesome. climbing up a ladder to spy on her daughter in the rain and taking her son along. the rest was forgettable.
> 
> chance kiss.. should have been something more original like a chance slip in.



No but I'm saying not everyones school days ending up like what Utsumi is going thru.

Some just got drunk and had gay sex


----------



## Lucius (Aug 5, 2010)

nono School Days is a bit different from this (so far) ... and basically shows you what happens to indecisive guys, insane chicks and sailing into the dusk sun.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm gonna hafta check it out then lol


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait you never watched School Days?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

No                   .

Why?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing, just thought you did.


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm gonna hafta check it out then lol



Don't, I'm really serious. If you are someone that gets invested in characters and story don't watch it because it will make you rage.

Anyway about most recent scanned chapter. I'm sick of this Shou stuff, I feel like its delaying character development for Yuki


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

^ Don't listen to him. Do it.

And don't read or watch any spoilers. Watch it all the way through until the last second of the last episode. And then after that sit in a corner and think about what you just watched.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Nothing, just thought you did.



Bad thing to assume but I'll check it out later


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, the "spill something on lap, and make her clean it up," "slip and accidentally grope her," and "fall together and accidentally kiss her" all in one chapter??! They've out done themselves this time lol.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Wow, the "spill something on lap, and make her clean it up," "slip and accidentally grope her," and "fall together and accidentally kiss her" all in one chapter??! They've out done themselves this time lol.



Someone in this manga has reality warping powers.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 6, 2010)

Fast pace pre-sex makes for a good manga


----------



## blackbird (Aug 6, 2010)

The only way this drama can end well for everyone, is if Utsumi gets all three of them in the sack at the same time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2010)

Scan for ch.46 is now out.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 11, 2010)

That damn cellphone


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2010)

We all knew nothing would really happen with Shou. But yeah, I hate the cell phone.

It's going to be interesting if all 3 girls end up at the pool next chapter.


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm really glad nothing happened with Shou, I'm just disappointed that Utsumi wasn't able to stop it by himself. Its good to see he told his friends about it though, nothing worse than not talking about something this huge.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> That damn cellphone


I would have smashed the cellphone into 6 billion pieces exactly...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2010)

"Just kidding"

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Lupin (Aug 12, 2010)

Ugh. Everything was perfect. Too bad it was pretty cliche'd.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 12, 2010)

Boooooooo need a good screwing


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 12, 2010)

^Yes, yes she is.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 17, 2010)

Well well well.

What's this


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh fuck yeah


----------



## Gene (Aug 18, 2010)

Magnificent.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 18, 2010)

BewbsSwimsuit seeing I?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.47 is now out


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2010)

epic fanservice anniversary chapter.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 22, 2010)

Oonuma is really boring, even in swimsuit she has no chance at all 
Eri FTW :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2010)

I found Risa patting Izumi to be rather cute. It probably helped that he was pissed off shortly after... 

Risa has no shot, which was obvious before but more becomes more painfully apparent with each and every passing chapter. Her dependent personality became her undoing. If she ends up with out protagonist it would be admitting she isn't a complete person. 

However, it's not like we don't already know whose the clear favorite at this point. It sort of reminds me of Ichigo 100%, especially if the final pairing is what I think it's going to be.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 22, 2010)

So she says "it was the best thing to do" and then go to hang out with him like nothing happened later


----------



## Bleach (Aug 22, 2010)

That is one hot bikini 

But finally Yuki isn't so depressed


----------



## Corran (Aug 22, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I found Risa patting Izumi to be rather cute. It probably helped that he was pissed off shortly after...
> 
> Risa has no shot, which was obvious before but more becomes more painfully apparent with each and every passing chapter. Her dependent personality became her undoing. If she ends up with out protagonist it would be admitting she isn't a complete person.
> 
> However, it's not like we don't already know whose the clear favorite at this point. It sort of reminds me of Ichigo 100%, especially if the final pairing is what I think it's going to be.



If its Shou I'm going to climb a clock tower.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't stand Oonuma at all, the clinginess irritates me. Worst of all she appears ignorant to the fact that she stands no chance at all and just keeps embarrassing herself.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

Yea I also don't like characters like that :/. She's just there for show to me lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 23, 2010)

Oonuma is just there for fanservice .


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 23, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I found Risa patting Izumi to be rather cute. It probably helped that he was pissed off shortly after...
> 
> Risa has no shot, which was obvious before but more becomes more painfully apparent with each and every passing chapter. Her dependent personality became her undoing. If she ends up with out protagonist it would be admitting she isn't a complete person.
> 
> However, it's not like we don't already know whose the clear favorite at this point. It sort of reminds me of Ichigo 100%, especially if the final pairing is what I think it's going to be.



Risa's background matches her personality. She was fat, So she doesn't know how pretty she is. She is opening up and actually trying to attract Utsumi's attention. Her being dependant is only viewed as such based on what the other 2 are like. The other two females already have a relation with Utsumi, and when they met him didn't like him in that way. They also are denying thier feeling and playing around. Risa is not. She pretty much acting like a normal girl. I don't believe she has a chance just because she is more of a side character. If I were Utsumi, i would have gone for her a long time ago because both Yuki and Shou got some sh!t with them and are playing around. All 3 are cute so you don't lose out there.

Correction... Well... Shou isn't playing around much now either.... Even tho she lied about her intentions, my girl did the same to me. LOL It was more because her not knowing if she should based on Yuki. So Shou gets props.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 23, 2010)

Reads comments... I guess none of yall had girls that liked you. Thats how gals are. The emo girls are like yuki. You are actually supposed to steer clear of them unless you really have a connection.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a large assumption to make from thoughts about girls from a manga


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> That's a large assumption to make from thoughts about girls from a manga



I made no assumption, that is how many girls are. I been in a lot of different situations with different girls and Risa acts normal. Especially based on her bakgroud. I don't even see this Dependant personality. Dependant on what?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

I was talking about the "Reads comments... I guess none of yall had girls that liked you."


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 24, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I was talking about the "Reads comments... I guess none of yall had girls that liked you."


my mistake i was only saying that jokingly. Risa just seems normal. And like many of the young girls I dealt with in school.


----------



## Rache (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it just me or is imangascans down.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2010)

supercell said:


> Is it just me or is imangascans down.





> This website is currently offline. Please come back later.




...............


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2010)

Scan for Ch.48 is now out.


----------



## Corran (Aug 29, 2010)

Stop being selfish Shou 

I forgot how cute Yuki can be when she wants 
Didn't expect the 3 of them to follow


----------



## Lolwut925 (Aug 29, 2010)

Utsumi's goofy Yuki-smile always drops whenever he sees Shou...That can't be a good sign.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 29, 2010)

surprised at the lack of shy girl this chapter

even more surprised that something actually happened this chapter


----------



## Bleach (Aug 29, 2010)

I like how this manga also keeps a good sense of humor. Utsumi's mother and her reactions


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Scan for Ch.48 is now out.


lol people on OM are raging at this release.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 30, 2010)

Why'd you get banned Suzuku ;o?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2010)

Calling someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and saying the word ^ (use bro).


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope Imangascans  release a chapter 48.




Suzuku said:


> Calling someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and saying the word ^ (use bro).



Watch your mouth next time young man, your "faggotry" doesn't amuse me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe they actually followed Yuki to her hometown. I guess her past will probably start coming to light...at least our protagonist will learn a bit more about her.



Suzuku said:


> lol people on OM are raging at this release.



Due to the horrible grammar? 

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that whoever released this decided to do so with an editor.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 30, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Wow, I can't believe they actually followed Yuki to her hometown. I guess her past will probably start coming to light...at least our protagonist will learn a bit more about her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently the translation is way off. And of course, the quality is shit lol but I'm not much of a quality man.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Due to the horrible grammar?
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that whoever released this decided to do so with an editor.


And apparently they used someone's trans without permission. Meh, doesn't really effect me since I don't read scans for GE and KnIM that much anymore.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 30, 2010)

Yuki behavior with Utsumi is pissing me off  i'm starting to cheer for Shou even if i really hated her in the past.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Calling someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and saying the word ^ (use bro).



Lol           .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2010)

Imagine scans release for ch.48


----------



## Lucius (Aug 30, 2010)

it's weird. that happens to me a lot, too, while other can access it perfectly fine.

online reader: Ch.48


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

Chapter 49 RAW:



It might be a good time to stop reading for about a month if you can't handle massive dorama.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh shit!

Can anybody else feel that, the shit storm that's about to come. 

Shit is about to get real, "he" has come.


----------



## Gene (Sep 4, 2010)

Ch. 49 by imangascans is out.

Get it here~ 11


----------



## Bleach (Sep 4, 2010)

Yuki's mother is freaky.

She looked so annoyed at them when she first saw them but so excited when she found it they were Yuki's friends 

OH GOD ITS T-T-T-T-TOOOOURUUUUUUU


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 4, 2010)

So the odds are that the Yuki secret about Touru is about to be revealed  it was a sex tape? Yuki is gonna choose Touru over Utsumi anyway?


----------



## Rache (Sep 4, 2010)

Touru going to be a massive cockblock. Unlike everyone else in the manga.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 4, 2010)

Touru vs Utsumi is coming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

That was pretty brazen of him going to Yuki's hometown and not knowing her address. If she wasn't well known it might have been very difficult to find him. And I'm guessing the guy at the end as Tooru?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 4, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> And I'm guessing the guy at the end as Tooru?



That was him alright


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2010)

Scan for ch.50 is now out.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2010)

Why do I feel nervous for the next few chapters?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2010)

That chapter was very..... jumpy


----------



## 8 (Sep 16, 2010)

that trip was such a curve ball. it feels kinda pointless. i guess it was just to show us that her ex still loves her.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

Give it up guys, THERE WILL NEVER BE ANY DECENT DEVELOPMENT


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2010)

Kindness kills. You know the girl likes you and yet you give her false hope. Yeah, he's not doing it intentionally and was genuinely worried about her as a friend but she didn't see it that way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.51 is out now.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 23, 2010)

Still waiting for my shit storm.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2010)

I pray to my nonexistant gods that the girl from this chapter remains friends and doesn't become a LURV INTARESST


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I pray to my nonexistant gods that the girl from this chapter remains friends and doesn't become a LURV INTARESST



Talking about Eri?

After this chapter, I pretty much figure out all the pairings except the Yuki and Shou "drama."

I thought she was going to end up with that shorty player at first, since they seem to spend a lot of time together, then this chapter happened. 

........Yea, I don't want her to become a love interest for neither of them.


----------



## Corran (Sep 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I pray to my nonexistant gods that the girl from this chapter remains friends and doesn't become a LURV INTARESST



You miss the chapter where she tried to rape Utsumi?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a sucker for baseball series, so this chapter focusing on Kouno playing in an actual game was worth reading.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 23, 2010)

Good chapter :33 Adachi's vybes are always welcomed


----------



## Lupin (Sep 23, 2010)

Nothing much going on for the latest chapter, mostly dedicated to a wake-up call for Utsumi.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 23, 2010)

Terrible terrible chapter. 
They couldn't make the tennis segments interesting so now they have a go with the most boring sport in the world baseball, starring the least interesting character in the entire series. Derp.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, right now the series is in "dragging on" mode.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 23, 2010)

Terrible chapter.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 23, 2010)

A whole chapter focus on Baseball and on the least important character


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

What a filler chapter that was.


----------



## 8 (Sep 23, 2010)

this chapter was a waste of paper. (and bandwidth)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2010)

So everyone is depressed


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, everyone depressed. 

What a gloomy bunch of teens they are.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2010)

The hell man he's cheating on 3 girls


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

Tits           .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

Scan for Ch.52-53 are now out.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 2, 2010)

2 at once!!??

Oonuma is horny a lot  . Reminds me Marty McFly's mom went he met her as a teen....

But she is getting on my nerves  . Gettin in da way of Kurokawa n all dat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn, Oonuma sure caused one serious misunderstanding there.

And I do like the development between Eri and Kouno. Nothing too overt but you can see something is starting to build between the two.


----------



## Matimac (Oct 5, 2010)

I almost panicked when I didn't find a GE thread on the first page. But here we are :3



Bleach said:


> 2 at once!!??
> 
> Oonuma is horny a lot  . Reminds me Marty McFly's mom went he met her as a teen....
> 
> But she is getting on my nerves  . Gettin in da way of Kurokawa n all dat.



Well, she did try to "do it" with him at work before, this was just a matter of time. She didn't pick the best of times though.



Flawed Perfection said:


> Damn, Oonuma sure caused one serious misunderstanding there.
> 
> And I do like the development between Eri and Kouno. Nothing too overt but you can see something is starting to build between the two.



That misunderstanding will be something big, I think. If Kurokawa thinks he's cheating on her, with the thought of her Ex in mind, it might be blown outta proportion. Hope that doesn't happen as we will be bombarded with the worst cliff hangers ever.

Yeah, Eri and Kouno. Something which can be deemed as predictable, but once you get friendly enough with someone to call them by a nickname such as "Baldie", then you're close enough to start a relationship. I wonder how this one's gonna turn out ~


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the matter with the misunderstanding with Kurokawa?
Ucchi isn't her boyfriend so he can do whatever he want; Kurokawa is starting to pissing me off with this behaviour of moody jealousy when on the other hand she is the one who is taking countless time to decide. Ucchi can't stay forever on hold undergoing Kurokawa's wishes and changes of humor.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 5, 2010)

I think a good old fashioned misunderstanding is just what Yuki needs right about now. It might make her realize that she can't just keep things up in the air with Utsumi anymore, since he is well sought after.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

See what happens when your upfront with someone instead of letting a misunderstanding fester? Good job.

Now, I wonder what's the sudden development that will occur.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2010)

How rare is that? A misunderstanding was actually cleared up in the same chapter! But Utsumi is extremely dense though. An enjoyable chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Chapter

But I don't have a good feeling about the next chapter.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 10, 2010)

This is starting to get repetitive though, that girl.

But looks like Utsumi and Kurogawa fixed it up pretty well. Fluffy ending too.


----------



## Matimac (Oct 11, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> See what happens when your upfront with someone instead of letting a misunderstanding fester? Good job.
> 
> Now, I wonder what's the sudden development that will occur.





Bleach said:


> How rare is that? A misunderstanding was actually cleared up in the same chapter! But Utsumi is extremely dense though. An enjoyable chapter.



Exactly what I thought. Was nice to see Kurokawa jealous for once and I kinda wanted to shove Oonuma off a cliff, lol.

Also, it's nice to see that for once, no misunderstanding developed and unnecessary drama was created.

Personally, I think next chapter will be a cliffhanger and will somehow involve Kurokawa's past - her ex or whatever. I would ask n0c0ntr0l if he's got the RAWs already but he's asleep now ._.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2010)

Scan for ch.55 is available right now.

Good seeing that imangascans released new chapters of GE, Baby Steps and Beach Stars all on the same day.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a really nice cover picture they used.

I was half expecting Utsumi to find nudes hehe lol. 

But I see a confession in the near future!


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2010)

So Utsumi will be a photographer now? Seems fate has givin him his future plans 

I bet no confession soon because of Touru


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2010)

Didn't expect the story to take such a turn. I wonder what that Master Photographer plans to do once she meets up with Ustumi and Co?

I mean Utsumi has been meandering without any clear goals in life, so perhaps this is his chance.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh god you have squid girl in your set.


----------



## Matimac (Oct 21, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scan for ch.55 is available right now.
> 
> Good seeing that imangascans released new chapters of GE, Baby Steps and Beach Stars all on the same day.



We're almost done with Beach Stars and we're gonna do the sequel as well, i think :3



Bleach said:


> That's a really nice cover picture they used.
> 
> I was half expecting Utsumi to find nudes hehe lol.
> 
> But I see a confession in the near future!



Me too :]
SECRET HINT:

*Spoiler*: __ 



That girl is the final main character to be introduced.






Corran said:


> So Utsumi will be a photographer now? Seems fate has givin him his future plans
> 
> I bet no confession soon because of Touru



I bet Touru will make an appearance soon. And that will cause drama, of course.



Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect the story to take such a turn. I wonder what that Master Photographer plans to do once she meets up with Ustumi and Co?
> 
> I mean Utsumi has been meandering without any clear goals in life, so perhaps this is his chance.



I think so too. Maybe Yukie as his model  ?

On another note, iMS is looking for Staff~
Apply ;D


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Wait there isn't much Beach Stars left!?!  Noooooooo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

Matimac said:


> We're almost done with Beach Stars and we're gonna do the sequel as well, i think :3


.


I'm glad to hear that ^___^



> I think so too. Maybe Yukie as his model  ?



I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case. It kills two birds with one stone. 
Although it would seem somewhat similar to kimiiro Focus  



> On another note, iMS is looking for Staff~
> Apply ;D



I think I'm pretty much done with scantlating. I realized I enjoyed reading manga more than working on them.... /co-founder of Mahou-X and later on Otakuvids...


----------



## Lupin (Oct 22, 2010)

The new girl is pretty though.

Probably gonna be another victim for his harem ..


----------



## Matimac (Oct 22, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> The new girl is pretty though.
> 
> Probably gonna be another victim for his harem ..



She looks too much like Yuki in my honest opinion.
And if she tries something, Eri will be like PUNCH TO DA FACE
xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

Scan for ch.56 is out now.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 24, 2010)

Woah, now this was unexpected. First Utsumi wanted Yuki's help with Shou, and now Shou wants her help with Utsumi. Gotta say though, I hope she doesn't do it. It's pretty obvious Shou knows Utsumi's into Yuki and I think this is her way to get her out of the running.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

Shou once again makes things a bit more complicated. It's easy to assume that the confession won't go as planned


----------



## Bleach (Oct 24, 2010)

Lack of cooking is making me doubt them as wife material 

Even Utsumi is thinking that  but he sure knows how to fix that as we have seen.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2010)

Dammit Shou! Stop fucking things up!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2010)

You better not do it Yuki, don't take us back to square one. 

Tell her to gtfo and move on dammit!!!

Don't backtrack now because you want to be nice or something.


----------



## Matimac (Oct 31, 2010)

I just want Yuki to falcon punch Shou.


----------



## Corran (Nov 6, 2010)

57 & 58 scans online 

Edit: Holy shit. Did not see that coming.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2010)

Did they actually

... :amazed


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2010)

Woohoo finally got some action going


----------



## Memos (Nov 6, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Did they actually
> 
> ... :amazed



I know! I did not expect 20 pages of explicit sex. And in such detail.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2010)

Their mutual feelings may have come across but the whole deal with a proper confession gives me a feeling that somethings going to go awfully wrong with the treasure hunt.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 6, 2010)

Things are going  too smoothly. 

Two great chapters, that has me a bit unsettle for the future. 

This is begging for shit to hit the fan leading/during the treasure hunt.


----------



## Eloking (Nov 6, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Shou once again makes things a bit more complicated. It's easy to assume that the confession won't go as planned



lol Duh!!! 

If the confession goes as planned, it'll be the ending of this manga


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 6, 2010)

Aren't these cultural festivals often open for the public? I'm thinking that's the perfect scenario for you-know-who to appear and screw everything up.


----------



## Memos (Nov 6, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> Aren't these cultural festivals often open for the public? I'm thinking that's the perfect scenario for you-know-who to appear and screw everything up.



Good point. I was thinking of him and what the future implications of that trip back home could be when she mentioned that time.

The fact that she never knewhe was there and never got to make a choice could play into her decisions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2010)

Eloking said:


> lol Duh!!!
> 
> If the confession goes as planned, it'll be the ending of this manga



It's fun stating the obvious, but it's not so fun when the mangaka makes the setup with little creativity.


----------



## Corran (Nov 6, 2010)

What I find fun is that everyone's predictions are nearly always wrong  The manga sets you up for something generic but you never get it and I think thats why people like this manga 

I was actually expecting them to be interrupted in chapter 58 but it never happened. I was quite pleased that it didn't take the normal route and have it interrupted


----------



## TadloS (Nov 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ch 59 spoilers_ 





> 風呂場掃除担当になった内海と晶、またもアクシデ風呂場掃除担当になった内海と晶、またもアクシデントでマウントを制する晶はヒョードル並
> 一度はおちゃらけるも気持ちを抑えきれず内海にキスしてしまう
> 
> ・・・　・・・　・・・晶先輩！？
> ...



Dat bitch.


----------



## Memos (Nov 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess something had to happen to ruin everything between them for now and that happening doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 8, 2010)

TadloS said:


> *Spoiler*: _ch 59 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat hoe. 

Yuki needs to Falcon punch her.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mounting sounds nice but it's not with Yuki.

Why can't something unexpected happen?


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2010)

Chapter 59 out here


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 13, 2010)

That was quite a kiss 
Shou FTW


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2010)

"Slipping" has got to be one of the most common tropes in manga EVER.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, those spoilers from before left out quite a bit of context...


----------



## Rache (Nov 13, 2010)

Zaru said:


> "Slipping" has got to be one of the most common tropes in manga EVER.



It's been used like 5 times in this manga


----------



## Memos (Nov 13, 2010)

Japan seems to be covered wholly in slippery substances...

Also, finally, they do it.


----------



## Rache (Nov 13, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Japan seems to be covered wholly in slippery substances...
> 
> Also, finally, they do it.



It's their shoes


----------



## Memos (Nov 13, 2010)

Shou wasn't wearing shoes


----------



## 8 (Nov 13, 2010)

does anyone think shou stand a chance? to me, from the begin it seemed like there could only be a yuki ending. i mean, she's on all covers and such. and in the story she get by far the most attention. may as well call the manga yuki (just as in suzuka).

of course its not necessarily a bad thing to have the end already spoiled. after all, its about the journey not the end. but it would be a bit more exiting if there was some doubt.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2010)

Utsumi and Shou being together is a health hazard. Someone's bound to literally fall and possibly hurt themselves when they're alone


----------



## Epik High (Nov 13, 2010)

At least Shou's trying


----------



## Bleach (Nov 13, 2010)

They should consummate their relationship


----------



## Memos (Nov 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> They should consummate their relationship



Good idea. I mean, they're already all wet.


----------



## Matimac (Nov 16, 2010)

Utsumi and Yuki kissing was so much win.
So much win.
Win.
So much of it.

Latest chapter was quite epic too - a lot of development over the past 5-6 chapters. I wonder what Shou's gonna do now.


----------



## BVB (Nov 16, 2010)

hopefully break her neck because she's slipping every 10 chapters


----------



## Matimac (Nov 17, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> hopefully break her neck because she's slipping every 10 chapters



Lol. That's something I could see Risa doing, though xD


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 17, 2010)

*Chapter 60 raw

Another misunderstanding ???*


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wow_ 



Apparently at the end there Yuki pulled the old "let's just be friends." Hopefully a translation can shed more light on the situation, cause things are looking FUBAR right now.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 17, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Another misunderstanding ???*


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 17, 2010)

Fuck this shit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another misunderstanding? You kidding me. Utsumi  being the fucking nice guy again, is fucking himself over. I'm starting to hate Shou now, it seems like she playing that emotional card hard. She says it over, but it seems like she's putting Utsumi  in hard to explain spots on purpose. First the kiss, and now she got him hugging her from behind. Has she really fallen that hard for him, that she's on her knees beside his bed crying her eyes out? Seriously? 

It's going to be hard to explain to Yuki. He'll have to tell her everything for her to open back up to him. For now, he have to man the fuck up and tell these other girls that he have someone else he likes. He's screwing himself over right now.

 He's in the "just friends zone." now

Might take a break from this manga for a while


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2010)

What's with this manga and misunderstandings


----------



## Epik High (Nov 18, 2010)

The repetitiveness keeps on reappearing whenever you least expect it, it's an annoyance by now.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Nov 18, 2010)

I love this manga when Utsumi is chasing after Shou. Yuki acts as advisor representing the female ideal of love, and whats-his-face (the playboy friend) advising from the bad boy perspective. It would be interesting to see them pit their wits, tactics and philosophy of love against one another.

Now this just degenerates into some sort of 3rd rated harem manga


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapter 60 is out 

lol @ misuranderstandings, this manga and above all Yuki behaviour is really pissing me off


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2010)

Bad timing as usual and Ustumi doesn't even know why he's essentially being rejected.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2010)

Why can they never come in at the same time >__________>

God dammit.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 24, 2010)

Just once I would love to see someone stay and see what's really going on in that kind of situation instead of running away and making incorrect assumptions.


----------



## Memos (Nov 24, 2010)

You'd think by now that Yuki would know to find out just what the deal is before making such major decisions.

Is the Utsumi/Shou thing definitely over now?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> Just once I would love to see someone stay and see what's really going on in that kind of situation instead of running away and making incorrect assumptions.



But then everyone would be happy and the manga over.

And we can't have that, now can we?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 24, 2010)

Fuck misunderstandings. Though I gotta admit, it would be really interesting if their relationship never recovered after this.


----------



## Nic (Nov 29, 2010)

shoot never read a manga so fast. lol  I Just have to laugh at Utsumi even if I feel bad for him for the number of times he finds himself back to square one with yuki.   The worst part is this won't be the last considering the ex still has to make his appearance.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2010)

GODDAMMIT SHIROU


----------



## Nic (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryou's kiss.    61raw is on mangafox if anyone wants to check


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 3, 2010)

Where is chapter 61


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

It slipped and then Chapter 62 came along and they had a misunderstanding.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh you.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 3, 2010)

I see no chapter


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2010)

The author probably got beaten up by some fans


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 3, 2010)

I was one of those said fans


----------



## Nic (Dec 3, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I see no chapter



look at it this way. If it's taking so long, we might get two at the same time like we have before. .


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

^hooray.

The double dosis of promises, slipping, misunderstandigs and awkward twists. >_>


----------



## Nic (Dec 3, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> ^hooray.
> 
> The double dosis of promises, slipping, misunderstandigs and awkward twists. >_>



The manga wouldn't be as exciting without all those.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

We would rage less without those.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2010)

Nic said:


> look at it this way. If it's taking so long, we might get two at the same time like we have before. .



That's only good if we don't have shitty misunderstandings


----------



## Nic (Dec 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> That's only good if we don't have shitty misunderstandings



There are good misunderstandings now in a romance manga? 



M?hrensalat said:


> We would rage less without those.



or laugh less.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2010)

I still see no chapter.


----------



## Nic (Dec 4, 2010)

The raw is on mangafox and so is the summary for what happens in it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2010)

I still see no chapter.


----------



## Nic (Dec 4, 2010)

you'll live.   besides i'm more excited for 62 than 61 myself.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2010)

Come..._On. _What's taking so long?


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2010)

meh with a little luck we'll get something today.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2010)

Still no chapter :/


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh my god shut the hell up already.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 6, 2010)

Corran said:


> Oh my god shut the hell up already.



Just Direct him to your set


----------



## Lupin (Dec 6, 2010)

You never told me to read Good Ending Nic .


----------



## Nic (Dec 6, 2010)

Ice said:


> You never told me to read Good Ending Nic .



i'm a recent fan.  One day at work i got bored and decided to try it out.  The same day i caught up.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 7, 2010)

Rage Ending gets tastier with every chapter. =D


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2010)

He's a liar


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 12, 2010)

^A huge one.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 12, 2010)

Fuck that bump for making me think chap was out


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 13, 2010)

He is a liar, liar pants on fire.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

anyways, looking forward to chapter 63 spoilers. I'm guessing he'll post it Wednesday like usual.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Chapter 20

chapter 61 is finally out.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 13, 2010)

Nic said:


> Chapter 20
> 
> chapter 61 is finally out.



Wasnt that bad of a chap. Quite decent. We see signs of him making more progress personal wise, though the mishaps are redundant.. -_-


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

At least it looks like he's found that career path he felt was missing.  Hilarious chapter with the kiss though.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2010)

Why did they skip 60?


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 13, 2010)

That kiss was definitely the highlight of the chapter for me.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> That kiss was definitely the highlight of the chapter for me.


you already made it into your avi.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 13, 2010)

Weirdest kiss of the century...

But not a bad chapter I guess.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 14, 2010)

It was a good chapter 
Actually everytime that Yuki is not around a good chapter happens


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Epic rubber lips are epic


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Vino said:


> I'm talking bout the chart. There's 59 and then 61


yeah i noticed that as well. I guess they hated the ending so much of it that they decided to move it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 17, 2010)

Not another time 

Utsumi is a bit dumb but the one with a lot of serious problems is Yuki 
It's time for Utsumi to explore the other girls of his harem


----------



## Nic (Dec 17, 2010)

The funny thing is that Utsumi is right.  Torou is the problem, not in the way he thinks him to be, but still.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 17, 2010)

Obviously Yuki is a lot more screwed up than we thought, especially since she can sabotage her own chances at happiness so easily. I wouldn't blame Ucchi for rage quitting at this point but if  he does Yuki will probably never open up to another man again.


----------



## Nic (Dec 17, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> Obviously Yuki is a lot more screwed up than we thought, especially since she can sabotage her own chances at happiness so easily. I wouldn't blame Ucchi for rage quitting at this point but if  he does Yuki will probably never open up to another man again.



meh sadly this is all likely a misunderstand with Torou as well.  The irony.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2010)

What a sucky situation to be in. Yuki's in pain but Utsumi can do nothing about it because Yuki refuses to open up and tell him the reason. I knew there had to be something to tear those two apart to make the story interesting. What what rotten luck.


----------



## Nic (Dec 17, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> What a sucky situation to be in. Yuki's in pain but Utsumi can do nothing about it because Yuki refuses to open up and tell him the reason. I knew there had to be something to tear those two apart to make the story interesting what what rotten luck.



Exactly, the story wouldn't be as interesting if everything went smoothly.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd rather be bored than fill with rage every other chapter >_>


----------



## Nic (Dec 17, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> I'd rather be bored than fill with rage every other chapter >_>


would you read something that bores you though?


----------



## Gene (Dec 18, 2010)

Just give me some sort of ending already.


----------



## Kdol (Dec 18, 2010)

i want to see Torou.... i wanna smack his fucking face down.......


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

Kdol said:


> i want to see Torou.... i wanna smack his fucking face down.......



For all we know he didn't do anything wrong.lol


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

come on this chapter wasn't as bad as 60.


----------



## Kdol (Dec 18, 2010)

Nic said:


> For all we know he didn't do anything wrong.lol



he better not show his face in this manga........ yuki is for utsumi only....


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 18, 2010)

Do I need to quote  Kouta from Beelzebulb?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 18, 2010)

One word. Tragic.


----------



## Kdol (Dec 18, 2010)

im going to reread it again............. i love this manga more than suzuka


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 18, 2010)

Kdol said:


> im going to reread it again............. i love this manga more than suzuka



I wouldn't go there. Suzuka was better paced imo. It felt more.. realistic than this. no man in the history of men have had such bad luck.


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> I wouldn't go there. Suzuka was better paced imo. It felt more.. realistic than this. no man in the history of men have had such bad luck.



well yamato didn't exactly have the best luck either you know.lol


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 18, 2010)

Nic said:


> well yamato didn't exactly have the best luck either you know.lol



While this is true; It wasn't as often as his. Nor as bad in my opinion.


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> While this is true; It wasn't as often as his. Nor as bad in my opinion.



suzuka's wound doesn't seem as deep as Yuki's either.


----------



## Kdol (Dec 18, 2010)

even though its my 4th time reading, i sill got the same chills.... specially chapter 13, damm it always makes me cry


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess we won't be seeing 63 for a while.  I haven't even seen a raw for it yet.


----------



## Kdol (Dec 18, 2010)

Nic said:


> I guess we won't be seeing 63 for a while.  I haven't even seen a raw for it yet.



what? noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 23, 2010)

the sameface drawings help to raise the rage


----------



## Nic (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah i can never download his raws for some reason.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 2, 2011)

CHapter 64 raws on mangahead.com


----------



## Bleach (Jan 2, 2011)

That's weird... Where's my 63


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 3, 2011)

Chapter 63 Here...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2011)

I GENUINELY WANT TO HELP YOU, SENPAI
NO HIDDEN INTENTIONS AT ALL


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I GENUINELY WANT TO HELP YOU, SENPAI
> NO HIDDEN INTENTIONS AT ALL



Seems legit to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2011)

Izumi's as perceptive as ever. And I'm not going to take Oonuma's word at face value. She may not consciously have an ulterior motive, but that doesn't mean her feelings towards him have diminished any, and she may in fact act on them if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2011)

What she was trying to say was confide in her breasts


----------



## Nic (Jan 3, 2011)

Funny how Izumi is always there to save the day, only for Oonuma to ruin it all.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2011)

Right now he should stay the fuck away from any other women until he fixes things with Kurokawa. BUT NOOOO


----------



## Nic (Jan 3, 2011)

Well to be fair, they basically stalk him everywhere. lol


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I GENUINELY WANT TO HELP YOU, SENPAI
> NO HIDDEN INTENTIONS AT ALL



More like I genuinely want to jump your bones, mirite


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 3, 2011)

Go for Oonuma 
With troublesome girls like Yuki it's better to let them die of jealousy and regrets, until she will admit that she missed him


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 3, 2011)

Chapter 64 Here....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh come on, the "conveniently placed seating assignments" thing? 

SERIOUS BUSINESS INCOMING


----------



## Bleach (Jan 4, 2011)

I sense a cat fight 

Bra's will be broken.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I think she might actually be useful here. Giving miss emo a sense of direction


----------



## Memos (Jan 4, 2011)

I think Oonuma is finally going to let go and stop trying to wait things out.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 4, 2011)

Her? Do something?


----------



## Memos (Jan 4, 2011)

It would be pretty funny if she unintentionally messed things up cmpletely  At least it would be in character.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 4, 2011)

Oonuma is going to declar war to Yuki, it was about time 

There is a thing i don't get in this manga, Kurokawa is the one who usually treat badly Utsumi but when it comes the time to make peace Utsumi is the one who have to say "i'm sorry". It's nonsensical, i don't like this kind of haughty girls.

Anyway i lol'd when Utsumi celebrated the seating assignment.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think Oonuma is finally going to let go and stop trying to wait things out.


you're way too optimistic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2011)

With that seating arrangement the term "so close, yet so far" makes a whole lot more sense. And Oonuma is once again overstepping her boundaries. Her intentions are noble (at least I think she cares more for Utsumi's happiness more than her own) but it might make things worse.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms social skills is going to solve everything here, watch.


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 4, 2011)

Well the next chapter is 25 pages, so this probably means we'll get a large amount of drama. In all honesty when this is resolved I won't be happy UNLESS it's resolved by Yuki apolising to Utsumi. I don't want to see the reverse. Utsumi did nothing wrong.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

n0c0ntr0l said:


> Well the next chapter is 25 pages, so this probably means we'll get a large amount of drama. In all honesty when this is resolved I won't be happy UNLESS it's resolved by Yuki apolising to Utsumi. I don't want to see the reverse. Utsumi did nothing wrong.



I agree, unfortunately, utsumi will be the one doing the apologizing like always.   Besides I'd rather have them make-up later, after the ex comes back into the picture, as we'll keep going around in circles if not.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 4, 2011)

Yuki's behavior really gets on my nerves. Utsumi should just end up with Oonuma. For now, probably the best choice for him, the least problematic. Sadly, it would never happen.


----------



## Memos (Jan 4, 2011)

I always thought Shou was a great choice for him had she not messed up early on.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

yuki is still by far the best choice, after she's had a few therapeutic lessons of course. lol


----------



## Bleach (Jan 4, 2011)

Just as long as it's not Oonuma, I'm good.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

everyone knows here the end pairing anyways. lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 4, 2011)

Shirou x Forever Alone


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't you wonder why this manga is called GOOD ENDING?


----------



## Sferr (Jan 4, 2011)

I was always for Yuki, since the very beginning, but with latest chapters she became even more annoying than Oonuma for me. As Nic said, everyone knows who Utsumi will end up with, but damn, she becomes less and less appealing. 
No matter how annoying Oonuma seems now, potentially, she probably can provide the least troublesome life for Utsumi. And Yuki probably the most.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Don't you wonder why this manga is called GOOD ENDING?



For who      ?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Don't you wonder why this manga is called GOOD ENDING?



The manga should be called SAMEFACE


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 4, 2011)

GE - Good Ending is a cover up title. It's really  called BE - Bad Ending.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 12, 2011)

Ch.14

What an AWESOME chapter!


----------



## Nic (Jan 12, 2011)

Yuki got bitch-slapped TWICE, that's total win by itself.   Oonuma actually did something good for once.  Her napoleon outfit is horrible though.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> GE - Good Ending is a cover up title. It's really  called BE - Bad Ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice Boat Example


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 12, 2011)

Oonuma FTW!!! LOL wow!!!


----------



## Nic (Jan 12, 2011)

The most hated character from this manga, getting some bonus point. I love it. lol  Can't wait for your scan n0c0ntr0l.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 12, 2011)

Risa is fat. 

She's better than her 'fat' days though, but that isn't really saying much since in her fat days she looked like some boulder with a face painted on.


----------



## Nic (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah she's a bit chuuby.  At least it makes her boobs a bit more realistic.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2011)

Risa, that outfit doesn't fit.

Reconsider your options.


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 12, 2011)

GE Chapter 65 summary


*Spoiler*: __ 




page 2

Repeat of end of last chapter. Kurokawa suggests they go elsewere



Page 3

Risa asks Yuki how she feels about Utsumi. Yuki says that they aare just friends, but Risa retorts that that's not what shes asking.



page 4

Risa says it's important to her to know. Yuki responds with What answer do you want?



page 5

RISA SLAPS YUKI! [LIKE A BOSS!!!!!!]

Asks wtf answer was that and tells Yuki to stop treating her like an idiot



Page 6

She asks again what yuki's feelings are. yuki gives her standard I don't know. *SLAP* Risa says that it's obvious Utsumi likes her and asks whether yuki enjoys playing with his feelings.



page 7

She then goes onto say that Ucchi is always sad because of how Yuki treats him. Yuki tells Risa she has no clue what shes on about, Risa denies this and says that Yuki acts like a spoilt child with Utsumi's feelings. She alaso questions why Utsumi likes such an irresponsible girl and says she'd make him happy if she were in Yuki's place.



page 8.

Yuki is like wtf just happened. [i'm like PWNED BIATCH]. Some stuff about what utsumi's class is doing for the festival



page 9.

Talk of the the fight between two girls by the scool gate amongst randomers in the class. Utsumi asks whats up with Yuki's cheek, Yuki waves it off as per usual. She then remembers what risa said about being a spoiled brat.



page 10.

Utsumi sees that he's not going to be with yuki at any point when he's helping out with the festival and wonders when he gets to say sorry. He also knows that confessing is out of the picture. Risa and Utsumi bump into each other.



Page 11

Chit chat about risa being in a play. Utsumi apologises for going off at her



page 12

More chat about the play, utsumi saying that risa will be fine cause she is a hard worker



page 13.

Risa telling herself that she won't let yuki make utsumi miserable and she'll work hard to make him happy.



page 14.

irrelevant really



page 15:

Utsumi just observing really



page 16.

Utsumi apologises for wat happened in her house.Profusely [grrrr he shouldn't be apologizing for sh!T]



page 17

Utsumi is clumsy nd stuff



page 18.

More talk of how clumsy utsumi is, Utsumi also notices all he does is apologise. He beings to walk out, Yuki calls out for him to wait.



page 19.

Yuki asks whether she does act like a spoiled child towards him. Utsumi is just like come again?



page 20.

Yuki refers back to how Izumi said “It seems like you’re fighting, but don’t you think that you could cut him some slack? After all, you’re friends…". That when she heard, she realised that when she heard someone else say the word friends she didn't like it. That the reason why she gets so mad and stubborn and can't be honest is that



page 21

She just can't be friends with utsumi. Utsumi says he wanted to hurry up and be more than friends and that thats why he was so happy in training camp.



page 22.

He says that his feelings haven't changed. And that hearing her say what she's just said is making his heart pound hard enough that he's scared she might hear it. he also says if that isn't what she means that she should say so now, before he misunderstands.



page 23.

Yuki says it is what she means



page 24:

Utsumi asks for one last chance. Saying that next time there is a problem she should tell him and that he'll do what he takes to make her trust him. And one other request



page 25:

If he gets another chance he wants to know what happened between her and Touru.


----------



## Nic (Jan 12, 2011)

well hopefully she'll be willing to tell him about it.  Knowing her she might just reject the request to know what happened.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 13, 2011)

Toru prolly tried to rape Yuki. That would make a story.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 13, 2011)

GE's plot and relationships move so fast. I get the sense that it's more realistic than some other romance mangas, but I have not much experience to verify whether this is true or not? Do you guys think GE (asides from the unwanted harem/typical misinterpreted  positions) is realistic? I actually like the lack of subtly and the bluntness is really refreshing compared to some other romance's slow plot crawl.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 13, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> GE's plot and relationships move so fast. I get the sense that it's more realistic than some other romance mangas, but I have not much experience to verify whether this is true or not? Do you guys think GE (asides from the unwanted harem/typical misinterpreted  positions) is realistic?



Just no 
GE plot about relationships isn't fast, it doesn't move at all. 
From the begininning we have had no relationships and no changes of heart by the protagonist (yeah there was the change from Shou to Yuki, but that happened almost at the start, so i don't count it).
And i don't think that a redundant story like this it's very realistic, but it's really good for the rage


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Toru prolly tried to rape Yuki. That would make a story.


well from the flashbacks it seems to be a camera recording.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2011)

Recording of what exactly?

Don't tell me she's not a virgin anymore


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

Seems simple enough.  Toru asks Yuki if she thinks he's a man. He makes a sex tape and shows it to his friends, hence the betrayal.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 14, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Just no
> GE plot about relationships isn't fast, it doesn't move at all.
> From the begininning we have had no relationships and no changes of heart by the protagonist (yeah there was the change from Shou to Yuki, but that happened almost at the start, so i don't count it).
> And i don't think that a redundant story like this it's very realistic, but it's really good for the rage



I haven't read a lot of romances and i'm used to shonen speed romance/clamp speed romances so yeah lol this is kinda fast for me. I meant to say that the style is kind of realistic, no chibi style, sweatdrops, you know... those cutesy fake things. 

I'm actually not quite sure where the rage is coming from? I read over some of the older posts and I noticed that everyone hates utsumi? He makes some stupid mistakes but a lot of stories have their protagonists hold the idiot ball for some time to get the plot/drama/suspense rolling.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

Nic said:


> Seems simple enough.  Toru asks Yuki if she thinks he's a man. He makes a sex tape and shows it to his friends, hence the betrayal.



Rape tape? 

Let's make GE into a Bitter Virgin


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Let's make GE into a Bitter Virgin



Bitter Virgin made me rage. I spent a whole night awake reading it and the ending was...


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Rape tape?
> 
> Let's make GE into a Bitter Virgin



I don't think it was rape though just a huge betrayal of trust for spreading the video to friends leading to those nasty rumours.  Although for all we know it's all a big misunderstsanding.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

Nic said:


> I don't think it was rape though just a huge betrayal of trust for spreading the video to friends leading to those nasty rumours.  Although for all we know it's all a big misunderstsanding.



What? Misunderstandings? No way! Totally would not see that coming.


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 14, 2011)

Chapter 119


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

"There was slapping and everything"

And that's the truth!


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2011)

"...What the hell..." ?

You just got Boss'd slap two times dammit.


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 14, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> "...What the hell..." ?
> 
> You just got Boss'd slap two times dammit.



None of you people read my sfx 

It was THREE. She got slapped 3 times!


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

So now that Yuki and Utsumi are about to fix things again, i wonder what exactly is going to get in between this time. lol


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Scan out yet?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

n0c0ntr0l said:


> Chapter 119





Zaru said:


> Scan out yet?



Indeed           .


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2011)

n0c0ntr0l said:


> None of you people read my sfx
> 
> It was THREE. She got slapped 3 times!



Sorry. 



Nic said:


> So now that Yuki and Utsumi are about to fix things again, i wonder what exactly is going to get in between this time. lol



Let the fix happen first.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone wanna bet on how many chapters until Utsumi gets seen by Yuki in a compromising situation with a girl again?


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 14, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> Anyone wanna bet on how many chapters until Utsumi gets seen by Yuki in a compromising situation with a girl again?



Risa's delusions are getting worse. So she will chase harder. But perhaps Yuki will wise up now. She knows that Utsumi is being pursued hard. Really though all Yuki has to do is give Utsumi some loving and Risa has no chance.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2011)

Right question: WHY WAS THERE A BUCKET THERE


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2011)

There are buckets everywhere in this manga.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 15, 2011)

Utsumi needs to man up and start doing this with Risa and any girl he has a chance with:

Chapter 28 was recently released by Muda scans.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Utsumi needs to man up and start doing this with Risa and any girl he has a chance with:
> 
> Link removed



Do you know what inevitably happens when a guy fucks all the girls he could fuck over the course of a romance manga/anime story?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2011)

she mad           .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Do you know what inevitably happens when a guy fucks all the girls he could fuck over the course of a romance manga/anime story?


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 15, 2011)

more importantly, ge 66 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



ネタバレ









・こんなトコでは話が出来ないと、内海を屋上に連れ出す黒川
いわく、
トオルにしつこく”求められて”遂に身体を許す黒川(キワどい絵の描写はありません)
“その時”の様子がビデオに録画されていて、クラスの男子達みんなに見られてしまっていた事。
トオルが男子達と「黒川とヤレるかどうか」の賭けをしていて、金を獲ていた事。
↑の件がクラス中の噂になり、父兄の耳にも入り、学校にいられなくなり転校した事。
トオルとはそれ以来会っていない事、などが黒川の口から内海に語れる･･････。


まあ、２巻の､あの回想を見ての想像通りではありましたが、
ヘンに「実はそういう性的なネタじゃありませんでしたよん」と逃げなかったトコは
評価したい、かな？



Spoiler









• In a place like this and can not talk, take out the roof Utsumi Kurokawa
He says
Toru persistent "demand" Kurokawa finally allow the body (no description of the painting gutters Kiwa)
"At that time" has been the scene of the videotape, the past is we've seen all the men of the class.
Toru with our boys, "and whether Kurokawa Yareru" I have a bet, the thing to win the gold.
Reviews and rumors in the class of ↑, even into the ears of the parents, things that they can not be transferred to the school.
Toru and I have not seen since then is, talk to the mouth Utsumi ・ ・ ・ ・ ・ Kurokawa and ・.


Well, imagine two volumes, in recollection of seeing that was found, but
A strange "I'm such an intimate story Jaarimasen was actually" run away with Toco
I want to evaluate, how?


was up yessterday.... reliable spoiler source


It's EXACTLY as i predicted!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice google translation


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 15, 2011)

proper tl


*Spoiler*: __ 




As they can't talk in such a place, Kurokawa takes Utsumi to the rooftop. Flashback:
トオルにしつこく”求められて”遂に身体を許す黒川(キワどい絵の描写はありません)
Tooru insists in requesting that Kurokawa finally gives him her body (There's no delicate description of the picture)
“その時”の様子がビデオに録画されていて、クラスの男子達みんなに見られてしまっていた事。
The circumstances of "that time" were videotaped and every male classmates watched it.
トオルが男子達と「黒川とヤレるかどうか」の賭けをしていて、金を獲ていた事
Tooru bet with his male classmates wheter he could do it with Yuki or not and got cash (from it).
↑の件がクラス中の噂になり、父兄の耳にも入り、学校にいられなくなり転校した事。
From the above rumours spread within the class, the parents heard of it and Yuki couldn't stay at school + changed it.
トオルとはそれ以来会っていない事、などが黒川の口から内海に語れる･･････。
She didn't meet Tooru since that time. Yuki is able to tell Utsumi something like it (the nado/など is just something like "et cetera")


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2011)

This just lowered the chances of Utsumi ever getting laid before the series ends to zero


----------



## blackbird (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, she got her vag burned bad. 
Still, while this being the 'Toru incident' is both realistic and hardly surprising, I'd hoped for something deeper and more imaginative from the author to be honest.

On the plus side we might get to see her naked.


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaru said:


> This just lowered the chances of Utsumi ever getting laid before the series ends to zero



Dunno bout that. If they do go into a relationship, surely that would be one of the issues. Getting her to trust that Utsumi wouldn't do such a thing if he had sex with her.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah so basically the revelation wasn't much of a revelation in the end.   I do agree that Utsumi is going to have a harder time getting laid but then again the whole problem relies around Yuki fixing her trust issues.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 15, 2011)

Well.... just don't videotape it Utsumi


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I was hoping for something more as well. Was hoping that it would be that they tape it and that the video was taken from him maybe a friend visiting Tohru's room. Yuki blamed him for what happened since it was he's idea. That way it would make Tohru not really a bad guy just an idiot who let the vid get taken. That way when he comes back they'll be drama as to wherever or not she'll take him back after he apologizes for screwing up and wants to get back together.

But now I don't see that happening since it looks like the author by making him completely bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2011)

Sometimes all you need is a good slap or two to make you realize how you're acting. Poor Oonuma doesn't know when to give up but I'm glad she did what she did to Yuki. 

And we finally get to hear what happened between Tooru and Yuki???


----------



## Bleach (Jan 20, 2011)

Chapter 66

She lost her quality now that I know she is not a virgin  . But what Tooru did is really messed up.

Also seems like Yuki won't be having sex with Utsumi anytime soon lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 20, 2011)

Over or Under Utsumi  smanging Yuki before the manga ends.  

Well Utsumi, YOU WANTED TO KNOW! Man up and be supportive soon.

Also, show Tooru "what's up" when he shows, bonus points right there!


----------



## Rache (Jan 21, 2011)

Utsumi should harden the fuck up and be a man.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that guy was a massive dick of cosmic proportions. Now let's see if Utsumi can clean up that emotional mess he left in Yuki's mind in less than 100 chapters


----------



## Corran (Jan 21, 2011)

I bet Touru didn't know about that whole bet stuff, and the filming to. Otherwise he wouldn't of been so insistent on finding Yuki that time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2011)

Even though there's been hints of this occurring it still a blow when Yuki reveals to Utsumi what happened. Now, let's see what he does/say, because that's going to be telling of how this relationship progresses.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2011)

What a dumb fuck.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 21, 2011)

i had to resist the temptation to make a demotivational style poster with Yuki's face and the word "PWNed" in gigantic font


----------



## Saiko (Jan 21, 2011)

" NO VIRGIN ?! WHAT A SLUT "


----------



## Sferr (Jan 21, 2011)

I somehow see some dick's master plan behind all this...


----------



## Matimac (Jan 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> I bet Touru didn't know about that whole bet stuff, and the filming to. Otherwise he wouldn't of been so insistent on finding Yuki that time.



I doubt that.
One cannot be that oblivious.



Kira Yamato said:


> Even though there's been hints of this occurring it still a blow when Yuki reveals to Utsumi what happened. Now, let's see what he does/say, because that's going to be telling of how this relationship progresses.



I felt bad for Utsumi, I mean, what would one do in a situation like that.
For all I know, Utsumi will find some way of fixing her.



Sferr said:


> I somehow see some dick's master plan behind all this...



If so, then it's probably a character that hasn't been introduced yet.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 21, 2011)

Matimac said:


> If so, then it's probably a character that hasn't been introduced yet.



Or this guy from the flashback that told everything to Yuki... He was enjoying it so much.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 21, 2011)

Meh.. Yuki got hurt pretty bad, at what age? Around 16?

The fact that she is not a virgin anymore is not such a big deal, it was more the shame of being treated like a trophy for making money.
C'mon Utsumi go support her, now it's time to show some manliness


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 22, 2011)

Well shit... what a chapter


----------



## Osiris (Jan 25, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Do you know what inevitably happens when a guy fucks all the girls he could fuck over the course of a romance manga/anime story?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 26, 2011)

Chapter 67

I like how Utsumi is more shocked that she actually did it than the fact that it was recorded and distributed  .

At least it looks like they are on the positive end for now but I have a feeling that Touru will be back...


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh shit, things went too smoothly there.


----------



## BVB (Jan 26, 2011)

inb4 the shitstorm next chapter.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 26, 2011)

Next chapter: Utsumi confesses, Yuki accepts, flash forward 10 years and they're married with kids. The end.

...A man can dream.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 27, 2011)

No way that we are near the end 
i want more harem time, at least with the girl from the photographic studio


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't blame Utsumi for being at a loss for words immediately after hearing about what happened to Yuki. He surely didn't want to say something he couldn't take back. 

Kouno should first hand what happens when you mess up your words, albeit on an infinitely smaller scale.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

My goodness Risa.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2011)

HOLY SHIT-IT-IT (Imagine this as a quake kill streak)

She just HAD to do it


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 5, 2011)

Tenacious girl, but she'll be rejected at the start of the next chapter. 

I lol'd when Utsumi fell from the stairs.


----------



## BVB (Feb 5, 2011)

Utsumi should smack that bitch HARD!


----------



## 8 (Feb 5, 2011)

C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2011)

Well good thing Yuki didn't see this one, although knowing Utsumi he'll guilt trip and fail to confess to yuki.


----------



## Sferr (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol, Risa. She really just had to do it.

And that was really some strange event. Treasure hunting for confessing?


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm surprised at the pace of it.  I thought it would be take a few chapters considering how much it was talked about.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 5, 2011)

Kinda seems like a wasted development to me. Unless Risa pushes him down and mounts him or something, I don't think Utsumi's resolve is weak enough to be swayed by anything she says at this point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn, Oonuma just had to interfere. I didn't think the idiot trio would be able to solve that math problem, but were able to get it down thanks to some outside help. Now, all that effort might go to waste because of one kiss.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2011)

Gonna be honest, I never liked oonuma. From the start, her character design was something that didn't appeal to me and also her character.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 6, 2011)

I hated that Risa bitch from the beginning


----------



## Random Member (Feb 6, 2011)

Suddenly I don't feel as sorry for Risa when Utsumi yelled at her ass not so long ago.

Like others here, I don't think Utsumi will be swayed, so I only hope no one saw them and gets the wrong idea and goes and blab.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Like others here, I don't think Utsumi will be swayed, so I only hope no one saw them and gets the wrong idea and goes and blab.



Yeah right, wishful thinking


----------



## Random Member (Feb 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> wishful thinking



That's all I have in this case.  ┐('～`)┌


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2011)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



also, I lol'd at the scene with Izumi.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope someone gets falcon punch'ed smacked in the next chapter


----------



## Nic (Feb 6, 2011)

So who's going to kiss utumi next in a desperate attempt to keep him from yuki?


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 6, 2011)

just started reading this today, finally caught up a couple of minutes ago.

@Risa


----------



## 8 (Feb 6, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> ...


sorry for being off topic, but where is that set from? i like that art. seems interesting.


----------



## Nic (Feb 6, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Suddenly I don't feel as sorry for Risa when Utsumi yelled at her ass not so long ago.
> 
> Like others here, I don't think Utsumi will be swayed, so I only hope no one saw them and gets the wrong idea and goes and blab.



This scene would have little point if it didn't screw things up in one form or another.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2011)

I never liked Risa.


----------



## Nic (Feb 6, 2011)

yes we know.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 6, 2011)

8 said:


> sorry for being off topic, but where is that set from? i like that art. seems interesting.


It's from Hitogatana:
Ch.3

Very good manga so far


----------



## Raptor (Feb 8, 2011)

Raw 69


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy end chapter?

Also lol he got pinned to the wall by a girl


----------



## blackbird (Feb 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ZOMG that's huge. 

Had I not known the style of the author, I'd say the end is bound to be within a chapter or two. 


 
Maybe Risa ends up going School Days, doing a Sekai on him.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh boy, this chapter was too good to be true. 

Waiting for the impending shit storm now! 



lol at Utsumi getting manhandled like a bitch.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Maybe Risa ends up going School Days, doing a Sekai on him.



No, in School days the main character was a cuntfaggot deluxe and actually fucked those girls, here he's innocent. TOO innocent, really


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, Makato was a bit of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (understatement, get). He's like the polar opposite of Utsumi.


----------



## Nic (Feb 8, 2011)

meh i gave that up after a couple episodes.  Glad i did from the sound of things.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 9, 2011)

I just finished the 68th chapter, really good manga, though I couldn't help but laugh at every little cliche it had  Someone need to count how often characters in romance mangas trip.
Still, the story is nice and the 'romance triangles' not as depressing as in other titles of the genre. Looking forward to next chapters.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> No, in School days the main character was a cuntfaggot deluxe and actually fucked those girls, here he's innocent. TOO innocent, really



Wouldn't rule it out completely. Risa's pretty fucked up, and with all the advances she's made towards him, both physically and emotionally, without him downright telling her off, all the while seeing him messing around with the other two, she might come to the conclusion that he's a heartless playa and snap. Gorefest inbound.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I just finished the 68th chapter, really good manga, though I couldn't help but laugh at every little cliche it had  Someone need to count how often characters in romance mangas trip.
> Still, the story is nice and the 'romance triangles' not as depressing as in other titles of the genre. Looking forward to next chapters.



Still waiting for a romance manga that doesn't use

- Tripping as a way to get perverted situations
- Violent females that would get arrested for assault in the real world
- "Oh no, you saw my panties!" <- related to the above two


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 10, 2011)

^ Not gonna lie it was all good. Up until the final page...


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2011)

^What didn't ya like about it? I thought it was pretty sweet. But of course, I don't think it'll last long.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2011)

I almost forgot they were in the middle of a competition 

The fact that they finished 7th was a good sign for Yuki and Utsumi, because you know if they had won the race some unpleasant storyline twist was waiting for them shortly afterward. 

Let Utsumi and Yuki enjoy they're little moment together because you know more drama is bound to come their way.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 10, 2011)

> ^What didn't ya like about it? I thought it was pretty sweet. But of course, I don't think it'll last long.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the overall chap was okay. In fact i'm even glad Utsumi finally got with Yuki. I just didn't like how he lamely confessed to her after all the coolness he was exuding not long before you know?


----------



## Bleach (Feb 10, 2011)

I have only this to say:


*Spoiler*: __ 



IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME


----------



## Nic (Feb 11, 2011)

I have to say Utsumi can really be corny. lol  I wonder what will happen to ruin things now.  Maybe Risa will shoot Yuki. lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 11, 2011)

Fate115 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the overall chap was okay. In fact i'm even glad Utsumi finally got with Yuki. I just didn't like how he lamely confessed to her after all the coolness he was exuding not long before you know?



You can't expect someone who's lame all the time change his ways so fast can you? 

All I have to say is:  

FINALLY.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2011)

We all realize this temporary happy end is not the name-giving good ending yet, right?

Shit's gonna hit the fan one way or another


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Of course!!!


There's no way there's gonna be a happy ending right before he made out with another chick.


This might be like Suzuka where they hook up once, and then break up and then the 2nd hook up is the real one.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2011)

But in Suzuka the 2nd hook up was combined with a knock up as well


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Good endings always end with kids, amirite?


She's gonna have to sex him up in order for this to be considered an end. That way we know that she got passed her past. 


They're gonna do it raw and have kids.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2011)

I can just see Oonuma turning full bunny boiler and trying to sabotage this by telling her what happened.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Well she is psycho!!


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2011)

I always thought she was love sick and she would have to get over it, no matter how tough it would be, but I didn't want to see her go down this road. Deep down she is a nice person, just really weak


----------



## Bleach (Feb 11, 2011)

I think Risa is going to go psycho and kill someone. She seems like that kind of person.

School days anyone  ?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2011)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE'S RISA.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2011)

Utsumi needs  Izumi expertise in this situation.

He can either, diffuse the bomb, who is Risa in this case.

Or, he can be a bro and take the grenade for him.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 11, 2011)

I could go for a nice boat ride


----------



## Raptor (Feb 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> School days anyone  ?



Oh god no.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I think Risa is going to go psycho and kill someone. She seems like that kind of person.
> 
> School days anyone  ?



Kekekekeke! 

Can't deny the possibility anymore, Zaru.


----------



## Nic (Feb 21, 2011)

meh not much going on then, oh well.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2011)

> Yuki, Shou and Utsumi are talking in school. Then the wind is flipping Shou's skirt skirt up but she keeps talking without noticing it . Utsumi is unintentionally fascinated by it while Yuki throws scornful eyes/glares of jealousy at him (burning with jealousy).
> Utsumi goes to work and sees the shop mananger sighting. The reason: It seems that Risa unexpectedly quit her job. The next day at school Utsumi talks to Risa and she confirms it "Senpai is better off with this." *STAB STAB STAB* She says this with a bitter face and won't listen to him any further. Anyway, Risa discusses the outcome with Eri. It seems like Eri has an excellent plan.



Fixed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2011)

I've seen and heard it a million times, but it's still difficult to wrap my mind around the fact that saying someone's first name means so much. 

_Seiji_ better stop feeling guilty and leave the Oonuma issue alone, because we know it's just going to blow up in his face when he tries to help.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm just interested in what Eri has in mind. I hope it's something more than just trying to get Oonuma to fall for someone else. Or if that is the case, I hope she brings her A-Game. It'll be tough.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 26, 2011)

NVM Got my answer.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 27, 2011)

This won't go well.... Ugh.

Just forget about Oonuma >__>


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 27, 2011)

The tennis uniforms are dangerous, maybe Utsumi should quit the activity


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

End this series before he screws the whole thing up. Again.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 27, 2011)

This manga is so freakin' awesome. Just started reading.


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 5, 2011)

72 out.
Sennen Hyourou


----------



## Memos (Mar 5, 2011)

this

The top panel just solidifies her as bunny boiler material


----------



## Random Member (Mar 5, 2011)

A Volume 6 extra is out too.



Smidgen said:


> very gruesomely here
> 
> The top panel just solidifies her as bunny boiler material



That top panel...talk about a plan backfiring. 

Way to go, Eri. （ ´_ゝ`)


----------



## blackbird (Mar 5, 2011)

As expected, ghosts of boyfriends past is the final test before GE. 

On an old side note, Sasuga Kei ought to consider expanding her archive of faces and expressions, maybe under the tutelage of Takeshi Obata.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 5, 2011)

Azhra said:


> On an old side note, Sasuga Kei ought to consider expanding her archive of faces and expressions, maybe under the tutelage of Takeshi Obata.



Definitely. Kento and Utsumi especially had a bad case of same-face this chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 5, 2011)

Shirou should have went with Eri


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2011)

I knew Touru would make his way back into the picture. Good lord, I hope we don't get a "misunderstanding" scenario excuse by Touru. 

Risa is both very patient and naive to think she could just bide her time until Utsumi and Yuki break up. 

The special was a nice read. It's always great to see what the characters do on their day off.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 5, 2011)

Why can't Touru just find another chick >___>...


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 6, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Why can't Touru just find another chick >___>...



You think any of the other girls in his hometown are gonna be interested in him after what he did?


----------



## zapman (Mar 7, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I knew Touru would make his way back into the picture. Good lord, I hope we don't get a "misunderstanding" scenario excuse by Touru.



haha you know something like that is coming 

his "friends" probably set up the whole camera thing because they were "jealous" of him or something.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 7, 2011)

I really wished Utsumi would get the fuck over Oonuma already. I don't care for her character at all, and just keeping her in the story is starting to annoy me.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2011)

Inb4 the fatal misunderstanding


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a bucket in sight...

...yet.


----------



## Nic (Mar 7, 2011)

And Torou comes back into the picture for a new love triangle.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 7, 2011)

The events are piling up one after an other... wonder what shou's ex want... and I really though that the toru thing  would come after utsumi and yuki got used to being bf and gf,,, and about onouma dont really know if I should be sad for her or not


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know, but it looks pretty bad.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 10, 2011)

How does that moron keep scoring with all the chicks?! 

Worst thing is that it's written by a girl, suggesting that his "tricks" might actually work in the real world (at least on a selected few).



zapman said:


> what makes you say that? what does she say on that last page




*Spoiler*: __ 




Utsumi is about to call it a day, when she says "Wait! Please... can you stay a little longer...?"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2011)

Figures that both Yuki and Utsumi are aware of Toru's ever creeping presence yet say nothing to each other since it's a painful subject. We'll see how that works out. 

And I almost forgot about the whole photography storyline angle. Going to be interesting to see how that one plays out


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2011)

would you look at that.  Another girl to screw things up for Utsumi. lol


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2011)

SHE'S ONLY 15 WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS MANGA

Okay wait how old are the main characters, 17?


----------



## Corran (Mar 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> SHE'S ONLY 15 WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS MANGA
> 
> Okay wait how old are the main characters, 17?



They are in their late 20's but play the roles as teenagers.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2011)

For the love of god someone smack sense into the mangaka before all harem stereotypes enter the scene


----------



## blackbird (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to request a megane-clad tsundere with a black belt, preferably a teacher.


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah main characters are 17.   Entering their last year of High School.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2011)

>___>

ENTER MODEL      .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 14, 2011)

I like this. This manga would be boring if it was just a peaceful relationship between Yuki and Utsumi. You need this kind of stuff so we can laugh like jackasses at his misfortunes (or fortunes?).


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2011)

Well yeah.  No drama =No Sales.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 14, 2011)

I get the feeling that shou will get back with her ex boy.. they are trying to make him look a little bit more like a nice guy showing that he ``cares`` about her... anyway what really interest me is the toru thing... lets see how this goes... the photo thing just seems useless to me


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah seems fairly obvious that she will get back with him, especially now that he seems to have changed for the better.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2011)

i don't know if i wanna continue reading anymore. reading this wants to make me pull my hair out


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2011)

^But that's what makes it so fun. 

At least for me.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2011)

i don't find "angsting whether Yuki is a virgin or not" fun 

i just wish they'd move on, they're freakin almost college for gossakes


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> i don't find "angsting whether Yuki is a virgin or not" fun
> 
> i just wish they'd move on, they're freakin almost college for gossakes



lol, well that in particular is terrible considering the circumstances behind it.

I meant more along the lines of guessing what rageworthy thing Utsumi will do next when I meant fun.  ┐(￣ー￣)┌


----------



## Sferr (Mar 19, 2011)

What a booring chapter. And the manga as a whole...


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2011)

Just a set up chapter so far.  I'm sure Yuki will arrange to meet with her ex.


----------



## Sferr (Mar 19, 2011)

I have absolutely no interest whether she will meet Touru or not(we all know that she will anyway). I have absolutely no interest on what will happen with Yuki and Utsumi(we all know that they will be together in the end anyway). None of the side characters caught my attention too (everyone that did it, hardly appeared in the manga). Too bad... But the main characters are just plain uninteresting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2011)

Yuki's deciding whether or not to contact her ex and Utsumi gains an older(?) sister 
Weird chapter but was expecting more development.


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 20, 2011)

why do i get the feeling that a long lost Utsumi sibling might be revealed in the course of the story? well then again thats just me.


----------



## Nic (Mar 20, 2011)

Sferr said:


> I have absolutely no interest whether she will meet Touru or not(we all know that she will anyway). I have absolutely no interest on what will happen with Yuki and Utsumi(we all know that they will be together in the end anyway). None of the side characters caught my attention too (everyone that did it, hardly appeared in the manga). Too bad... But the main characters are just plain uninteresting.



That's true of 90% of romance manga. Main characters are idiots, and the ending pairing can be predicted accurately from the first chapter.


----------



## Rache (Mar 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> That's true of 90% of romance manga. Main characters are idiots, and the ending pairing can be predicted accurately from the first chapter.



Then they get turned into Hgames


----------



## blackbird (Mar 20, 2011)

Extra was better than actual chapter.


----------



## Nic (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah this manga is in total stale mode right now.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 27, 2011)

A chapter that actually ended good? Am I still reading the same manga?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you serious
THIS IS GOING TOO SMOOTH NOW


----------



## zapman (Mar 27, 2011)

lol a nice chapter 

But is that really gonna be the end of it?


----------



## Nic (Mar 27, 2011)

now I'm more convinced then ever that the ex is innocent. lol


----------



## BVB (Mar 27, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> A chapter that actually ended good? Am I still reading the same manga?



It's named GOOD ENDING afterall.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 27, 2011)

End it! End it naow! 

Regarding page five, the level of despair portrayed by Utsumi's face was apparently so severe, that the editorial department found it necessary to censor out his entire mouth to protect the readers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2011)

Utsumi obviously hasn't been to an aquarium show. Everyone knows you never stay any where near the front of the tank. Stay as far back as possible during those whale shows xD

At least it helped get his noble intentions across to Yuki. Although, I don't think her deleting the message really solves anything since her ex will worm his way into the picture at some point.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 27, 2011)

"Like melting sugar in milk. I thought this happiness, which I didn't deserve, would last forever."

lol.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 28, 2011)

FAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWKKKKKKKKKKKK 

yeaa!!!!!!!!!!

inb4preggo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2011)

Kind of a pointless chapter. Seiji could have squashed everything from the start of he had just listened to what Yuki had to say. Even in the extreme event that she wanted to break up with him, running away doesn't make a difference. In fact it's down right counter productive. Well, at least they had shared a sweet kiss not knowing drama will be coming soon


----------



## Random Member (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, it was pretty pointless (Utsumi is hopelessly impressionable) but I did enjoy the ending to it, despite the foreboding atmosphere. Whatever it is that comes to rain on the guy's parade, I'll imagine it'll happen on his birthday for good measure, or at least have him alone and/or sad for the day.


----------



## zapman (Apr 7, 2011)

Seiji is so annoying....

so...i guess its about time for major drama inc reading those last 2 panels


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 7, 2011)

its the calm before the storm.


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2011)

hmm so i'm guessing the ex is going to take it upon himself to go and confront Yuki.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

I liked the chapter. Nice and fluffy  but some BS is about to go down. Ya'll ready for this?


----------



## Rache (Apr 8, 2011)

Im going to stop reading right here. GOOD ENDING RITE.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2011)

supercell said:


> Im going to stop reading right here. GOOD ENDING RITE.



Yes. And here the manga ends. I WILL NOT ALLOW THIS TO BE RUINED IN MY MIND


----------



## blackbird (Apr 8, 2011)

What is this guy, 8?! 





supercell said:


> Im going to stop reading right here. GOOD ENDING RITE.



Nah, it could've ended happily last chapter. This week was spoiled by that single last panel.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol yeah that last panel.

It's like the mangaka is saying

"Look here, readers. Isn't this a lovely and happy couple? It would be nice if everything went well from here, right?
WELL I'M GOING TO SHIT ALL OVER IT AND DESTROY IT AND THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO"


----------



## Rache (Apr 8, 2011)

FUCKINGGGGGGG MANGGAKA FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 11, 2011)

did he seriously just measure his cock?


----------



## Random Member (Apr 11, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> did he seriously just measure his cock?



The guy is such a mess.  

He pissed me off for thinking that Yuki would bring up her first time with Toru right after having sex with Utsumi himself but I couldn't help but laugh when he went to measure himself right after.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> did he seriously just measure his cock?



Don't pretend you never did that before


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2011)

He has a nose bleed from slightly feeling a thigh. I eat a damn thigh at lunch and the most I get is more cholesterol in my arteries 

She should have ripped the letter up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2011)

Why in the world would Utsumi ever believe that Yuki would ever compare him to Tooru? He already knows how things ended on an incredible sour note between the two. 

Anyways, I wonder just what Tooru wrote to Yuki. He's been constantly trying to get in contact with her, so its only normal to be curious as to what he has to say.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 11, 2011)

No, no, no, NO! 

If this story digs much deeper into the sex life of that pitiful man child, I just might stop reading. If I wanted shota hentai, I could go elsewhere.


----------



## zapman (Apr 11, 2011)

wow this kid... getting an orgasm from touching her thigh lol

but yea srsly.. was a pretty good chapter i guess..but its just hard to read knowing whats coming


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lollll at Ustumi measuring his thing... and danm this guy is in need... i mean just by touching the tights a little he get exited to this point ...

Anyway I wonder why the mom send those things when she knows the story and how Toru treated her... anyway at least she talk to Utsumi about it which is a good start


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess we're getting close to the "I didn't know we're being filmed" part, so the drama can start.

But if it's only "I'm sorry I was a jerk" and Yuki reconsiders, I'll laugh my ass off.


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 12, 2011)

so begins the final arc haha. it was good that yuki did manage to talk to utsumi about that letter. avoided the overplayed misunderstanding card


----------



## Nic (Apr 12, 2011)

Utsumi is ridiculously annoying as a character at this point. lol


----------



## Rapest (Apr 13, 2011)

He's up there with Junpei Manaka on the worthless pieces of shit list.

Lets see if he manages to man the fuck up by the end though.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't count on it.   I can't even bring myself to read what he thinks anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2011)

Rapest said:


> He's up there with Junpei Manaka on the worthless pieces of shit list.
> 
> Lets see if he manages to man the fuck up by the end though.



Which shonen romance manga protagonists AREN'T idiots?


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 13, 2011)

Rapest said:


> He's up there with Junpei Manaka on the worthless pieces of shit list.
> 
> Lets see if he manages to man the fuck up by the end though.



I think that's a bit extreme. I mean sure Utsumi gets pretty annoying with his insecurities but at least he was able to choose one girl, and told all the others straight up what the deal is. It took Junpei 19 volumes to do that.


----------



## zapman (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Which shonen romance manga protagonists AREN'T idiots?



hmm the only one i can think of is Jinho, or is uxu a seinen?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 13, 2011)

Nah. He ain't bout to beat them cakes, no way. Something's gonna come along and interrupt them. The only romance manga I can think of when a guy actually did beat the cakes is Ichigo 100%.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 13, 2011)

^ What? I think you have that confused with Suzuka.


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 13, 2011)

Birthday sex


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 13, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> ^ What? I think you have that confused with Suzuka.



Nah. There was a chapter when Junpei got Tsukasa. I haven't read Suzuka yet.


----------



## Rapest (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy shit Utsumi wtf is this? 

And Manaka didn't get to 3rd base with Tsukasa. I know the scene where people think it's implied, but that's a big jump if you think Junpei "I refuse guilt-free sex" Manaka can get the cake *and* eat it.


----------



## zapman (Apr 13, 2011)

wasn't expecting that haha, next chapter better deliver 

so the letter got ripped up eh...damn i wanted to know what it was already.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy birthday, Mr. President. 

Aww, I wanted to know what the letter said. Yuki arguably did, too.  
Either way, it was selfish of him to suddenly tear it up. Still, he gets plus point for holding her down... though he loses them again, and more, by imagining her naked with the good parts covered up. He clearly has no clue about that kind of stuff. 

GE within five chapters - calling it now.


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 14, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> Birthday sex


this. lolol


----------



## Nic (Apr 14, 2011)

this manga is getting cornier by the moment.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2011)

zapman said:


> hmm the only one i can think of is Jinho, or is uxu a seinen?



Not a seinen, but I get your point - It's why I like UxU, the main character aims for one woman and isn't swayed no matter what.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Not a seinen, but I get your point - It's why I like UxU, the main character aims for one woman and isn't swayed no matter what.



I like UxU as well for that reason though I do remember losing interest when the half-sister shows up for some reason.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The new chapter was good.  I liked it when he ripped up the letter.


----------



## n0c0ntr0l (Apr 14, 2011)

UxU has a korean protagonist. Korean protagonists tend to be a lot stronger anyway.

As for Utsumi, he's miles ahead of the rest of the shounen protagonists.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2011)

The last page  of this chapter better just not be a teaser but an actual guarantee.


----------



## Calgar (Apr 14, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> The last page  of this chapter better just not be a teaser but an actual guarantee.



Cock blocked by his dad, calling it now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 15, 2011)

Calgar said:


> Cock blocked by his dad, calling it now.



Co-signing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2011)

Utsumi is getting bold, it seems.

Chapter 79 spoiler pictures here [_link_].


----------



## Bleach (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't look like they are going to go all the way though . Fuck Utsumi's pussy conscience.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I foresee a mental block about sex from Yuki, and they will end up making nothing, too bad for Ucchi


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2011)

God damn stop being a pussy and just smang that shit.


----------



## zapman (Apr 20, 2011)

lol

but..you guys all new it was never gonna happen


----------



## Bleach (Apr 21, 2011)

^It happened in Suzuka. It could happen here :/


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 21, 2011)

^ A pussy protagonist doing the impossible?! I must read it!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Bleach said:


> ^It happened in Suzuka. It could happen here :/



It took most of the series, and the most balls he ever gathered: and he still almost hesitated. Ironically after that shortly the manga ended


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2011)

Uh, how is Utsumi being a pussy? He would have been an ass if he had kept going.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 21, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Uh, how is Utsumi being a pussy? He would have been an ass if he had kept going.



Not him. He was just being a non-raptist.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

Great chapter 

I understand his anguish, getting that far only to be stopped  But he did the right thing.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 21, 2011)

Bravo Ucchi.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 22, 2011)

The main character is freaking nice and gentleman...will he finish last?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2011)

At least he didn't try to rape her...


----------



## zapman (Apr 22, 2011)

senji did the right thing, its gonna be more awkward between them now


----------



## blackbird (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh gawd, Yuki is just too adorable... and that outfit. 

Still, that's a lot of pages spent delivering a very simple message. Nice double though.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 22, 2011)

Pages 12-15 made me cum SO HARD!!!


That's the way I like my girls in bed..........trembling and trying to protect themselves.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2011)

Last week was just a teaser. Although I don't blame Yuki for still having emotional scars given what happened the last time.


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 22, 2011)

poor girl.


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

well hopefully the plot will start moving after this.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 23, 2011)

Blocked like a muhfugga. I wonder how long it's gonna take before she's completely over Tohru and his bullshit.


----------



## zapman (Apr 23, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Blocked like a muhfugga. I wonder how long it's gonna take before she's completely over Tohru and his bullshit.



yea, only way is if she meets with him and they talk it out or something i guess, gonna be interesting reading it for sure lol


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 23, 2011)

I hate how the girl still about his pathetic ex-boyfriend. Is this really applies same to the real-life girl where the first boyfriend always has the advantage?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 9, 2011)

Are they still scanning this series?


----------



## Bleach (May 9, 2011)

I read somewhere that Ch. 80 was scanned but they are not releasing it yet for whatever reason...


----------



## Raptor (May 9, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I read somewhere that Ch. 80 was scanned but they are not releasing it yet for whatever reason...



Because certain idiots are bitching that imangascans is taking too long...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 9, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Because certain idiots are bitching that imangascans is taking too long...



wow


----------



## blackbird (May 12, 2011)

Ah, the whole "whose-vag-was-burned-the-most-by-last-week's-incident" extravaganza. 

I waited too long for too little.


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2011)

this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2011)

Figures Yuki would feel guilty about something that isn't her fault. Although, I do understand her reasoning since she probably feels she can't be fully available to Utsumi on an emotional level given her past trauma.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 13, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> this manga.



this manga is just amazing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 13, 2011)

Infuriating. That's what this manga is some times i swear


----------



## Raptor (May 13, 2011)

It's infuriating, but it's still good...  in a painful way... good.


----------



## Goom (May 13, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Figures Yuki would feel guilty about something that isn't her fault. Although, I do understand her reasoning since she probably feels she can't be fully available to Utsumi on an emotional level given her past trauma.



It's so annoyinnnnggggg.  Could see this coming a mile away.


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2011)

hmmm i just hope Seiji says something good..........


----------



## Goom (May 13, 2011)

Oh he will, and in another 10 chapters the same thing is gonna happen where Yuki tries to hook him up with another girl.


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2011)

That's what he gets for waving around large phallic objects in front of her.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 13, 2011)

Do Yuki even consider the main character's feeling when she said that?


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2011)

I wonder if the author realizes what kind of image he's giving eba here. 
If he does, then she will end up alone and bitter at the end of the manga while everyone else ends up with their perfect match. 


... one can dream


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2011)

Time to put on some glasses, Aizen.


----------



## Rapest (May 13, 2011)

The drama is so fucking forced. At this point even Kimi no Iru Machi is better since the story is moving ahead. Here we just keep going back over the same shit Touru and Oonuma. Since when is the life of some high school kids so dramatic? I used to like this manga when every chapter ended on a fresh cliffhanger and I wanted to know what happens next.


----------



## Goom (May 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if the author realizes what kind of image he's giving eba here.
> If he does, then she will end up alone and bitter at the end of the manga while everyone else ends up with their perfect match.
> 
> 
> ... one can dream



The hate for eba transcends thread boundaries now


----------



## Blackmasta (May 20, 2011)

Here's the Raw for chapter 81 if anyone wants it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Yuki's the one going on the attack this time.


----------



## Bleach (May 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe she just did that. Anyone think they are actually gonna do it?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

Ew, he's smoking inside their house. Their house must smell like absolute shit.


----------



## zapman (May 21, 2011)

hoo, nice cliffhanger


----------



## Random Member (May 21, 2011)

Agreed.

I'm not sure why but I found the last panel to be hilarious.


----------



## BVB (May 21, 2011)

She's doing the "naked man".. I like that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

Now that's a cliffhanger. Somehow they'll get interrupted though.


----------



## Bleach (May 22, 2011)

Sex             .


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2011)

Not even sure what to think of this. 

Nekkid Kurokawa should be faptastic though.


----------



## Nightwish (May 22, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm not sure why but I found the last panel to be hilarious.



Same here. 

I swear it reminds me of something I've seen plenty of times before.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2011)

Just throwing away her clothes isn't exactly a good start


----------



## PPsycho (May 22, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> She's doing the "naked man".. I like that.


Hahah, yeah, the legendary technique


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2011)

Even though Seiji did manage to say the right things at time, Yuki defintely feels a tinge of guilt after overhearing someone go over the finer details of romance and sex...

This probably won't go well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2011)

Just as Planned. We all knew Seiji would take the gentleman ways out and notice that Yuki seemed to have a pained expression. And now we get yet another new girl...


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2011)

Misunderstandings are inevitable with this Yuki/Shou look alike.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 30, 2011)

Dat Yuki


----------



## Blackmasta (May 30, 2011)

Hipster Shou is relevant to my interests.


----------



## BVB (May 30, 2011)

I didn't even notice that she was a shou lookalike until you said it here.

I completely forgot about shou after this page. :ho


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> Hipster Shou





Go away new girl


----------



## 8 (May 30, 2011)

in this manga all girls are lookalikes.


----------



## Suzuku (May 30, 2011)

Just wanted to point out Utsumi isn't dressed like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for once. That is all.

Oh also, latest spoilers make Hipster Shou out to be a slut. Hoho.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 30, 2011)

Saw this coming a mile away


----------



## blackbird (May 30, 2011)

"The western sun" ? 

And here I thought the harem genre was dead. 

New girl still hot though. Sex her till Yuki recovers, come back an experienced man.


----------



## zapman (May 31, 2011)

..
lol, another girl eh...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 31, 2011)

Why are the eyes so fucking big in this series?


----------



## luffyg2 (May 31, 2011)

Man Utsumi must be some kind of monk to be able to resist doing it with Yuki in such a situation.... and we get a new girl now uh... well if he refused Shou (the girl that he liked for quite some time) then I don't think that he will fall for that new girl


----------



## Goom (May 31, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why are the eyes so fucking big in this series?



Because its kawaii-desuu ~~~

/weaboo off


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 11, 2011)

So any new chapter(s) yet?


----------



## Goom (Jun 12, 2011)

The new girl looks like an alien


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2011)

Yuasa is definitely an odd one, but I wonder just what she wants from Seiji? She may not be teasing him but I can't help but believe she wants to sleep with him. I'm guessing there's something else she's seeking...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 12, 2011)

More trouble on the horizon


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm happy, the alien girl brings new life at least, Yuki is boring the story is better without her.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 12, 2011)

She wants him for pictures. I'm calling it now.


----------



## zapman (Jun 12, 2011)

rofl, i like this new girl.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> She wants him for pictures. I'm calling it now.



Lol, he's gonna model for her huh?

A good plot twist.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> She wants him for pictures. I'm calling it now.



She seems to be into pictures where something's seed is flying around, and seeds remind her of sperm. So there you go, combining both


----------



## blackbird (Jun 12, 2011)

New girl is great. Gotta love them free-spirited artistic types. And nice to see that she's got an original face for a change.

Clearly, the real reason for making her older, taking him to her apartment already and, last but not least, have her talk about sperm, all the while he finally has a girlfriend, is for her to be his sex teacher.


----------



## Goom (Jun 13, 2011)

SHITTING BRICKS

Chapter was pretty fucking hilarious 

Random crotch grabs and titty gropes


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2011)

just read raw's for chapter 84 and 85. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 she certainly didn't waste anytime, went straight to business, but utsumi stopped her only after he copped a feel she made him do, then after she grabbed his nuts; he is a man afterall 

and he may end up doing something to Yuki? uh-oh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 14, 2011)

Why does the main character always wear massive ass purses/backpacks to dates? =/


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish he wouldn't, looks gay as fuck. The high waters he wears are also nasty. At least his outfits are getting better; the cardigan and sportshirt was classy level.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 14, 2011)

The author knows how to draw girl clothing but completely fails when it comes to guys. All the guys look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and their faces look too flat.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 14, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Lol, he's gonna model for her huh?
> 
> A good plot twist.



lol cause she's coming on too strong. No way she wants to bump uglies already.




Zaru said:


> She seems to be into pictures where something's seed is flying around, and seeds remind her of sperm. So there you go, combining both


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, that was rather blunt and yet it had to be said if Seiji is really in the belief that he doesn't need a physical relationship with Yuki. There's patience and there's plain ignorance. Although, I do think the trip to Yuki's hometown will be beneficial in the long run but it should reopen old wounds initially.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 15, 2011)

Do we need any more proof that he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 15, 2011)

Goom said:


> The new girl looks like an alien



They all are.


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

Rapest said:


> Do we need any more proof that he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



No. This chapter was solid proof that he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and his relationship to yuki is clearly to hide his homosexuality.

Damn, every normal guy would have screwed new-girl.


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

Will he rape her or not?


----------



## blackbird (Jun 15, 2011)

New girl was awesome in #84, as expected. 



Rapest said:


> Do we need any more proof that he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Well, there's this jacket he picked out for the occasion... not to mention that ridiculous outfit of his in the daydream at the shrine. 

He wiped her willing naked body from his face only to molest it in her sleep? He's a sick fuck alright...

While the author might not be great a writing male roles, Yuki is as lovely as ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2011)

He's tempted but doesn't have enough gull to do it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 16, 2011)

He ain't got the cajones to follow through. Worst case scenario he'll start going for a kiss and wake up in the middle of it. But I'm not really qualified to make guesses, I was wrong as fuck last chapter.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 16, 2011)

Look at this -- like sneaking into the captain's quarters. Heavy risk, but the prize....


----------



## zapman (Jun 16, 2011)

lol, i dont think it will end well


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2011)

How could it possibly end well


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2011)

Because everything in this manga ends well. It's called Good Ending for a reason.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2011)

It's called good ending because of the idea behind the one-shot this manga originated from.


----------



## Goom (Jun 16, 2011)

He's a pussy.  Theres no way in fucking hell they are going to do it


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 16, 2011)

Utsumi don't want no vajinuh. Quit fakin' the funk boi.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 17, 2011)

.....So a man being respectful to his girls feelings and fears, whilst also stopping her from doing something she is forcing herself to do, means he is either a pussy or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

By the gods, I am a guy and I still don't understand the mentality that gives birth to this sentiment.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 17, 2011)

He really is naive if he think he can live a life with Yuki by his side and never have sex with her and still be satisfied by the relationship... he probably wont do anything now..but he cant keep lying to himself


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....So a man being respectful to his girls feelings and fears, whilst also stopping her from doing something she is forcing herself to do, means he is either a pussy or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> 
> By the gods, I am a guy and I still don't understand the mentality that gives birth to this sentiment.



Oh chill. We're just having fun m'boy.



luffyg2 said:


> He really is naive if he think he can live a life with Yuki by his side and never have sex with her and still be satisfied by the relationship... he probably wont do anything now..but he cant keep lying to himself



Accurate.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....So a man being respectful to his girls feelings and fears, whilst also stopping her from doing something she is forcing herself to do, means he is either a pussy or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> 
> By the gods, I am a guy and I still don't understand the mentality that gives birth to this sentiment.



My thoughts exactly.

And don't forget that he's a pussy for not cheating on his GF, and banging that other chick, who he just met, when he had the chance. smh

Other then that, he knew what he was getting in to. He'll just have to be patient with her. She'll come around eventually.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 18, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> He really is naive if he think he can live a life with Yuki by his side and never have sex with her and still be satisfied by the relationship... he probably wont do anything now..but he cant keep lying to himself



This makes no sense at all.

A relationship is the sum of many parts. Does sex constitute an important aspect of it? Yes, I would acknowledge so, but personally people take it way to seriously. I dated the woman I am currently engaged to for nearly 8 months before I got laid, and the 7 months preceding the act were good, happy times despite the lack of sex. Now we have together 2+ years and actually happy.

While admittedly this is merely about fictional manga characters, the fact that people somehow think that despite the 2 characters have only been together for awhile (it can't have been that long already), that his paramount issue about the relationship is the fact that he cant get in her pants.

Could it be an issue later down the line? Maybe so, but how about actually working on getting a good relationship going first, thus maybe actually helping said female characters getting past her fears and issues?

Just saying.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 86_ 





> So Utsumi didn't do anything, Yuki takes Utsumi to the junior highschool and asks him to screw her in the same classroom where she did it with Touru....






What is this I don't even.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> What is this I don't even.



smh 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does she seriously think that A. this will help her get over it or B. Utsumi will be comfortable doing it there?
Anyway it was obvious he wasn't gonna do anything, his hormones might be raging but he isn't that kinda guy.




btw nightwish where did you get the spoiler?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 18, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> smh
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Got it from guy from a different forum, don't know where he got it from though. Probably a Japanese forum or something.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol       .


----------



## zapman (Jun 18, 2011)

surely thats goto be fake


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 18, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> What is this I don't even.



 I don't approve.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 19, 2011)

LMAO at 86 spoilers.

This manga fucking owns.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It's called good ending because of the idea behind the one-shot this manga originated from.


 
What one shot is this?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 19, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What one shot is this?



chapter 15


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What one shot is this?



chapter 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, no good can come from this. Some may see it as some sort of catharsis since Yuki wants to use this opportunity to put her past behind her but I can't imagine her truly getting over it with this.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 22, 2011)

^Yeah, seriously. It's such a dumb idea. I'm a little irritated the author even had her suggest it, and with those choice of words no less.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

Random Member said:


> ^Yeah, seriously. It's such a dumb idea. I'm a little irritated the author even had her suggest it, and *with those choice of words no less.*



Yeah, I think it's insulting to both parties involved. Not sure where the plot wants to go with this...


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Boy.


----------



## BVB (Jun 22, 2011)

He should film it.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 22, 2011)

Author should give up now and go draw her shoujo trash.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, this manga's getting hot and heavy. He fondled her tits and cunt a little. 

Interesting. Is that as far as it's gone so far?

----

Holy shit, I just read the one shot.

One shot Utsumi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Good Ending Utsumi.... character designs are oddly far superior. Why?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol so that spoiler was actually real.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

So the spoiler reigns true smh

Reading the chapter now the idea is even more ridiculous but I have a theory as to why she wanted him to do that. I am thinking that she was his actions during the night affected her that she felt(again) that she had to do something drastic to keep  Utsumi interested in her. 
Maybe I'm clutching at straws to justify this silly idea, who knows? Just have to wait till next week.


----------



## zapman (Jun 23, 2011)

lol crazy

doesnt this chick think of Utsumi at all


----------



## Redneck (Jun 23, 2011)

Utsumi should've try to hit Yuki whenever possible, eventually she would give it up -> wounds healed!

Making out in such twisted and dirty place, oh you little naughty girl.... I mean, HELL NO! SHAMEFUL! RUN FOR LIFE UTSUMI NAO!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2011)

So I started reading this and then kinda just dropped it. I like a good shounen romance but more often than not I can't stand the tired old cliche of "Super awkward failure of a man gets 983274983274 incredibly attractive girls interested in him" and the central conflict is "I love this girl and I keep getting close to her but then I do something cowardly/awkward to mess it up wahhhh!"

So how is this judging by that criteria? The main thing for me is the protagonist, he seemed alright, but I was still worried he'd turn into what I mentioned above.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 23, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So how is this judging by that criteria? The main thing for me is the protagonist, he seemed alright, but I was still worried he'd turn into what I mentioned above.



Imo, you described MC in a nutshell. For better or for worse, he isn't the only one always messing things up. He tends to get outside help sometimes.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 23, 2011)

zapman said:


> lol crazy
> 
> doesnt this chick think of Utsumi at all



Yeah. That doesn't make sense at all. how's he posed to perform!? Who does that? I mean If I truely dug a chick I wouldn't wanna hit it in the same place she was hit by somebody else. 

In reality tho. Women do weird mess like this all the time.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 23, 2011)

The shit in the beginning of the chapter never happened. It was all in his head.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Imo, you described MC in a nutshell. For better or for worse, he isn't the only one always messing things up. He tends to get outside help sometimes.



So do writers/editors just assume that all of their readers are awkward/cowardly dudes who would never actually get girls in real life? I feel like 9/10 whenever I read a shounen romance I'm always like "why would any girl actually be interested in this fool?"

Then of course there's girls romance, where the guys is ZOMG perfect and the girl is "adorably" awkward...

EDIT: Although if the cowardly guy does have his moments of badassery it is somewhat tolerable. 

And if it's no trouble, could any of you guys recommend a shounen romance with a competent/likable MC?


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lolllll really did not expect that from her... is this really going to be it or is he going to say that he does not need sex for his relationship to work again... anyway cant wait for the next chapter...


----------



## blackbird (Jun 23, 2011)

Scars heal when you plunge the knife in twice. 

Rape, dump and jump hipster Shou.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _87_ 



Chapter 87: Answer
Seiji : "But it's impossible to hug you". "Don't hope that I am going to do you such a thing!"
Yuki : "Is it alright to stay in that state ?"
"Places we went to yesterday were all places I went to with Touru. By going there with you, I thought it would update those memories. This is the last place."
Seiji : "It looks like a rape! Don't hurry things."
Yuki talks about what happened last evening. "Let's break up" "Sorry... I suffer"
The hug is rejected, Utsumi takes the train alone, dumbfounded.




>mfw I saw the spoiler.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure what to make of that spoiler. I guess I'll have to wait to fully comprehend the craziness that occurs in Yuki's head. I'm always willing to give her a break cuz of the "trauma" she received but sometimes she has me smh


----------



## Bleach (Jun 26, 2011)

She wants to override her time with Touru lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2011)

Did Utsumi just get USED?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 26, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Did Utsumi just get USED?



I wouldn't say he got used. She pretty much doing it for the both of them, but she 's going about it the wrong way.

She's trying to overwrite the bad moments (Touru) with the good (Utsumi)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi wasn't having that, looking at the spoilers. She thinking it was hopeless, Yuki temporarily ask to separate. 

Just your usual drama, gotta wait for the raws to see the full thing.

But hey! If she really did cut it off temporarily, he can go bang Risa or alien hipster Shou without technically cheating. He can get rid of his urges of boning Yuki every time he see her, since he wouldn't be so horny.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 26, 2011)

"Fuck me where Touru did"
"No"
"K cya"


----------



## zapman (Jun 27, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> "Fuck me where Touru did"
> "No"
> "K cya"



haha irl lol


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> I wouldn't say he got used. She pretty much doing it for the both of them, but she 's going about it the wrong way.
> 
> She's trying to overwrite the bad moments (Touru) with the good (Utsumi)
> 
> ...



speaking of boning, wheres the new Medeka Chapters at?  




*Spoiler*: __ 



See what I did there?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 29, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> Reading the chapter now the idea is even more ridiculous but I have a theory as to why she wanted him to do that. I am thinking that she was his actions during the night affected her that she felt(again) that she had to do something drastic to keep Utsumi interested in her.
> Maybe I'm clutching at straws to justify this silly idea, who knows? Just have to wait till next week.



So i was right. Still doesn't make the idea a right one. Hey she obviously needs some kind of therapy cuz what happened affecting her big time but seeing this is a manga I highly doubt that will happen. Not sure where the story goes from here though but Utsumi will definitely be down but I don't see him giving up on her though.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 29, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'd be up for seeing him go for Risa or the other one. Watching Utsumi and Yuki this chapter frustrated me.


----------



## Goom (Jun 29, 2011)

His facial expression on page 16


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 29, 2011)

KNIM: guys' a douche and he gets the girl
GE: guys' a bro but gets dumped

thats romance manga for ya


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 29, 2011)

I demand a cross-over where Ucchi and Asuka go out!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2011)

F*cked up chapter this was...

Seiji was in a "no-win" situation. I can't even find the words to describe how much rage that illicited.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2011)

Two break up chapters in the same week; it's like Seo and Kei are collaborating with each other to release the maximum amount of rage simultaneously.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 29, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> "Fuck me where Touru did"
> "No"
> "K cya"


 prefectly detailed summary of the chapter.

Rage worthy indeed.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

S'Alright. Utsumi will get that alien girl to fondle 

And Yuki can keep fantasizing about Touru mercilessly raping her.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 30, 2011)

I like Yuki, but she's bullshitting too much. Utsumi should go be with Shou, and let her get her shit together.


----------



## Rache (Jun 30, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Prolonging  the manga needlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> Just rename the thread title to, "BE - Bad Ending"



NE - Never Ending


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 30, 2011)

supercell said:


> NE - Never Ending



Perfect.


**


----------



## BVB (Jun 30, 2011)

I should drop all these romance shounen.

They make me rage hard.

"let's break up, you are tookind to me. "
"stfu, make me a sammich"


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2011)

And that's why School days is the only realistic "romance" story 

The manga just basically told us "nice guys don't get shit"


----------



## BVB (Jun 30, 2011)

School days was fantastic.

Protagonist is like every teen-boy, only thinking with his penis and screwing around.


----------



## Cibo (Jun 30, 2011)

Well i?m certain that in after all the drama Seiji and Yuki will end up together. But for Asuka in KNIM i have no hope at all


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And that's why School days is the only realistic "romance" story
> 
> The manga just basically told us "*nice guys don't get shit*"



There's gotta be a T.V. trope of this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Aint that some shit. So she wants to get fucked, even if she don't like it, he says no, she dumps him.  women.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And that's why School days is the only realistic "romance" story
> 
> The manga just basically told us "nice guys don't get shit"



You mean when the bitch goes psychotic and starts killin people cause she can't have her man?


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm yet to read the chapter, but it seems I'm in for some good laughs 

And I agree, Shou was/would be perfect for the main char. Just leave the gloomy bitch alone.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> You mean when the bitch goes psychotic and starts killin people cause she can't have her man?



I mean where a guy with multiple female options is a complete dick about it and fucks all of them, ruining everyone's life


----------



## Amekage (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And that's why School days is the only realistic "romance" story
> 
> The manga just basically told us "nice guys don't get shit"



What do you mean? That's realistic.


----------



## Rapest (Jun 30, 2011)

How did the author manage to turn the best character in the manga into the worst character is beyond me. One thing that is consistent and good about this manga are the nice art for the girl's clothing. The author should seriously get a writer to write the rest of the manga. The things that have been said and have happened are way beyond shounen range, and at this point it doesn't seem like the author knows what to do with the characters or story.

Next arc: Seiji moping around. Yuki moping around.
Next next arc: They get back together. But TOURU gets brought back into the picture.
Back to square one. There's a reason Yuki and Touru hasn't had panel time together yet and it feels like the author is saving it and dragging it out. This manga is way more rage inducing than KNIM. You just expect and understand the situation in KNIM, and you know it's typical shounen shit and the author is thinking from a guy's perspective. The author for this manga is a woman and they have fucked up heads.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

Rapest said:


> How did the author manage to turn the best character in the manga into the worst character is beyond me. One thing that is consistent and good about this manga are the nice art for the girl's clothing. The author should seriously get a writer to write the rest of the manga. The things that have been said and have happened are way beyond shounen range, and at this point it doesn't seem like the author knows what to do with the characters or story.
> 
> Next arc: Seiji moping around. Yuki moping around.
> Next next arc: They get back together. But TOURU gets brought back into the picture.
> Back to square one. There's a reason Yuki and Touru hasn't had panel time together yet and it feels like the author is saving it and dragging it out. This manga is way more rage inducing than KNIM. You just expect and understand the situation in KNIM, and you know it's typical shounen shit and the author is thinking from a guy's perspective. The author for this manga is a woman and theyhave get *fucked* up _in the_ heads.



             .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2011)

Rapest said:


> This manga is way more rage inducing than KNIM. You just expect and understand the situation in KNIM, and you know it's typical shounen shit and the author is thinking from a guy's perspective. The author for this manga is a woman and they have fucked up heads.



I have to disagree, rage-wise KNIM is unbeatable, in GE there are only indecisive girls that want to get fucked, it's Ucchi the one at fault he has to be more determined and less pushover.


----------



## Nic (Jun 30, 2011)

KNIM is far worse actually.  Yuki's problems are more understandable than Ebas, and while Utsumi isn't the greatest character in the world he's bearable unlike the main character in KNIM.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

I think we can agree that the art in both are


----------



## Rapest (Jun 30, 2011)

Yuki: pork me now, i have AIDS
Seiji: lol no

Realistic

Yuki: pork me now so me can love you long time from now on
Seiji: lol no

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> You mean when the bitch goes psychotic and starts killin people cause she can't have her man?



Sadly, that does seem more realistic.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder does he regret not rapping her after that... anyway this was one hell of a dumb ultimatum... rape me or we break up. their relationship is doomed as long as she does not talk to Toru again and work things out with him


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2011)

I lol'd so hard


----------



## Rapest (Jul 6, 2011)

The shoujo is strong in this one. I hope the author at least give Seiji the balls to tap that ass.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Seiji you bad boy what have been up to?!!! :ho
But seriously I guess he went to her for advice and ended up staying the night and he probably doesn't have it in him to face Yuki right now. Don't think he'll do anything with him but you never know she might seduce him.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 6, 2011)

Oho, he's taking advantage of his harem. And only a day after it happened. 

Good man


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2011)

I can imagine it would be hard to face Yuki at the moment. Seiji's down and out but we all know that won't last for long. The question is what's going to snap him out of his current funk.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 6, 2011)

I do like the new girl...


----------



## Raptor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm more interested in Oonuma reaction when she hears what Yuki did heh.


----------



## Goom (Jul 7, 2011)

He's too much of a pussy to do anything with a girl he just met.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2011)

It's already all fucked up


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2011)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ryou is going to fuck everything up.


More like fuck Utsumi up.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess umm what's her name's story has put things into perspective for Utsumi, so I'm sure he'll cheer up. 
How lucky that Ryou has found out that Utsumi is with that girl, though he doesn't know her or know where she lives. I guess it'll take some investigating before they find him.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 13, 2011)

Red hawk scans

Antenna? She really is an alien.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2011)

Sh*t is going to hit the fan. I'm guessing everyone will now start thinking Utsumi was frivolously shacking up at some girls house.

Putting that aside, at least we know Utsumi hasn't reached rock bottom since he wants to live, although I think that's a typical physiological reaction to have when you're in a position where you can actually end your life. Most people wouldn't actually go through it unless they had some serious mental issues. 

I think she was right in saying Utsumi's kind but weak, because that's how he's coming off right now.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gotta say I'm a big fan of the break up storywise, I was skimming through the chapters for a while now its finally interesting again.

New girl is cool, she has a good head on her shoulders and its refreshing that it hasn't (yet) turned into romance.  Although at this stage I prefer her to Yuki, both have had fucked up pasts but astonishly different conclusions on how to glean perspective from them.

Anyways, good to see this manga is back from it's moe phase of middle school relationship traumas.0


----------



## Rapest (Jul 13, 2011)

Alien girl is a hundred times better than. She's actually making the best of her life and not moping around because her boyfriend was a rapist. The author is really trying to paint Yuki as the ultimate victim because she was deflowered in a demeaning way and treats Seiji like shit because he's a guy.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah Alien is a lot more mature than Yuki.


----------



## BVB (Jul 14, 2011)

Rapest said:


> Alien girl is a hundred times better than. She's actually making the best of her life and not moping around because her boyfriend was a rapist. The author is really trying to paint Yuki as the ultimate victim because she was deflowered in a demeaning way and treats Seiji like shit because he's a guy.



tooru didn't rape yuki.

He filmed themselves while having sex.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2011)

Note: nearly all the characters look like aliens.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2011)

This scene


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> This scene


I knew what the link was even before clicking on it  lol'd so hard at that scene


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's to hoping Utsumi gets over Yuki and just fucks Yuasa already.


----------



## Rapest (Jul 15, 2011)

I have figured out GE.

The author is trying to tell us guys are jerks. Izumi is a playboy. Touru is a rapist. Shou's ex is a playboy. Kouno is an insensitive idiot. Seiji is a selfish ass for not being subservient to a woman's twisted whims.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Really enjoyed this manga, think the art is amazing. But was wondering are any raws out?


----------



## Frieza (Jul 16, 2011)

I read all the chapters in a day. I want Utsuki to play the field a bit.. get some experience before going back to her.. but i know that will never happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2011)

It's scary how predictable this chapter was...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah predictable but art is still so good. Can't help but appreciate it every chapter


----------



## Sferr (Jul 23, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's scary how predictable this chapter was...



Fully agree.
That was such a generic, predictable chapter. The imagination of the mangaka certainly isn't working now. The plot is now boring as hell (oh well, it always was).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 23, 2011)

Why is he a shithead for being with another woman (not romantically, yet) after they broke up? 

Yuki is literally obsessed with that Touru guy, it's good that they broke it off. And now that he's spending some time with someone else to heal, he's apparently a shit head? 

That blonde girl can fuck off.

I also don't like how it's alright for a girl to just punch a dude in the face whenever she feels like it. Guess I'm just bitter from the Sakura/Naruto pummel fest.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I'd call him a shithead for running away from home, from school and hiding in the girl's he barely knows house from everyone just because a girl with serious mental issues dumped him. Thought I agree that the blond girl should fuck off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2011)

Sferr said:


> Well, I'd call him a shithead for *running away from home, from school and hiding in the girl's he barely knows house from everyone just because a girl with serious mental issues dumped him.* Thought I agree that the blond girl should fuck off.



It's funny how no one would have thought that if he was taken in by a guy friend.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 23, 2011)

Not much to say about this chapter, I'll just wait and see further developments in the story before guessing where its heading.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2011)

I love how in all these romance manga they always run away before asking questions. lol 

Then again, I guess the manga would be boring if everyone actually acted like normal people.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok well it's annoying how she punched him cause really... this isn't his fault.... and going after Yuki won't do much good..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 24, 2011)

I can understand being mad at him but punching him? That was unecessary


----------



## zapman (Jul 24, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Why is he a shithead for being with another woman (not romantically, yet) after they broke up?
> 
> Yuki is literally obsessed with that Touru guy, it's good that they broke it off. And now that he's spending some time with someone else to heal, he's apparently a shit head?
> 
> That blonde girl can fuck off.



pretty much this, although hes getting pretty annoying with his pity party bs. get over it already


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 24, 2011)

zapman said:


> pretty much this, although hes getting pretty annoying with his pity party bs. get over it already


Dude was in love with Yuki... And she put him thru something that was unbelievable. Here he thought they was just on vacation together, and the girl he loved was taking him places trying to forget another guy!? And u say pity party? On top of that she broke up with him cause he wouldn't simulate rape? Broke up with him without any sort of warning? shiiiiiiiit that stuff is heavy.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the reason why Eri?(can't remember her name^^) is angry at Seiji is because she doesn't know what is really going on between Seiji and Yuki. I 'm sure if she knew the situation she would have reacted differently and probably allied with Seiji on the whole "rape me" matter. Until Yuki/Seiji tells her why they broke up she'll continue to feel that way. 
So I've no problem with how she has reacted because from her POV, Seiji has broken up with Yuki and has stayed away from school and his friends while being "shacked up" at a girl's house, who he barely knows.


----------



## zapman (Jul 24, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Dude was in love with Yuki... And she put him thru something that was unbelievable. Here he thought they was just on vacation together, and the girl he loved was taking him places trying to forget another guy!? And u say pity party? On top of that she broke up with him cause he wouldn't simulate rape? Broke up with him without any sort of warning? shiiiiiiiit that stuff is heavy.



yea, my post came off more angry then it was meant to lol


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I also don't like how it's alright for a girl to just punch a dude in the face whenever she feels like it. Guess I'm just bitter from the Sakura/Naruto pummel fest.



Oh, female-induced violence is apparently totally okay in japanese fiction, Naruto wasn't the worst victim of this BY FAR


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2011)

Love Hina comes to mind.  You could not read one chapter without the main character being hit a minimum of three times.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2011)

Naru punch was usually funny though, and Keitaro was immortal.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 24, 2011)

Goddammit Eri


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 25, 2011)

zapman said:


> yea, my post came off more angry then it was meant to lol



LOL. Well I was mad at the fact that Utsumi got socked by Eri. Like why do the main characters always have to be wimps? LOL


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Naru punch was usually funny though, and Keitaro was immortal.


not when it was for the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Cibo (Jul 28, 2011)

This manga irritates me. She breaks up with him and then he gets slapped for staying at a female friends house eating food... Just senseless.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Cibo said:


> This manga irritates me. She breaks up with him and then he gets slapped for staying at a female friends house eating food... Just senseless.



You mean punched, in the face.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2011)

He best man up and get back with her then beat shit outta her ex. 

Otherwise I am writing to the author to write me into the manga and kick the shit outta her ex.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 2, 2011)

Well looks like Utsumi is beginning to start moving on. Good to see that Eri apologized for hitting him prematurely. I  hope though that Utsumi and Yuki be friendly with each other but not "friends". I think sometimes you can't go back to "just friends" with an ex and I think this is one of those cases. Too much has happened between them to be "just friends" so soon.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On a separate not, it felt like the mangaka tried to liven up the mood by adding comedic elements to the chapter. It would of worked but their were to many panels were seiji was crying and it felt a little awkward. The chap was ok and I'm still waiting to see how the story develops post break up.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't even read the chapter. I just hate that blonde girl who hit him that much. Rage came immediately.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2011)

"Demon cracking a whip"
"Idiot who is whipped into helping"
"Turns out, he sucks"
"Complete disaster"





?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's how long will take them to move from the awkward phase to friend zone then back to awkward and finally to something akin to being back in a relationship >_>


----------



## Alpha (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah how can she even talk to him or sit with them when they moved the tables together. That bitch who punched him deserves to get a slap. Utsumi MAN UP.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2011)

Either Seiji is putting on a damn well good front or he must have had one hell of an epiphany sometime before arriving at the amusement park.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 4, 2011)

Well that was interesting. I wonder what he thought up that makes him in good spirit. I just hope its not "I think we can still be friends" kind of thinking though. He probably bought some kind of good gift as well. Looking forward to seeing said gift and Yuki's reaction towards it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 4, 2011)

Utsumi is doing good, at least Yuki is aware of what she has done to him. 

However Yuki is a really weak and confused girl, the type that run away from sweet guys but that is going to open her legs to whoever show a little insistence or roughness.


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

He's going to kill yuki - school days style.


----------



## Rapest (Aug 4, 2011)

He's going to rape her on their ferris wheel ride and she will forget Touru and that's the GOOD ENDING.

Or he decides to rape her, she likes it, and he dumps her and goes on to fuck every girl in the series.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I had a feeling about the rape thing. I really hope it doesn't pan that way.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I got the feeling Utsumi will do something stupid like tell her that he moved on and that he's ok not being her boyfriend anymore... and she will be disappointed but wont say anything....it took so much time for them to get together and now we'll have to go through all that again until they finally get back together...


----------



## Rapest (Aug 4, 2011)

The funny thing is, she shouldn't really be this damaged. She didn't even get raped. That slut liked what Touru did until she found out he taped it and showed it to his friends. Dumb broad "you're only taping that for personal use right?" "sure anything you want baby girl"

She needs to stop playing the victim card.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2011)

This shit is so painful to read. Melodrama everywhere.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 5, 2011)

Rapest said:


> The funny thing is, she shouldn't really be this damaged. She didn't even get raped. That slut liked what Touru did until she found out he taped it and showed it to his friends. Dumb broad "you're only taping that for personal use right?" "sure anything you want baby girl"
> 
> She needs to stop playing the victim card.



Even though I don't fully agree, you make a good point. She was betrayed yes but for some reason it has scared her deeply, so I won't judge.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2011)

So is this monthly or the scans are just being slow?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 21, 2011)

Rapest said:


> He's going to rape her on their ferris wheel ride and she will forget Touru and that's the GOOD ENDING.
> 
> Or he decides to rape her, she likes it, and he dumps her and goes on to fuck every girl in the series.





Anyway I hope he get a new girlfriend.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to read the chapter so bad


----------



## zapman (Aug 22, 2011)

The question is....

Is this manga going to cause more rage than KNIM, when Yuki gets back together with Touru?


----------



## Frieza (Aug 22, 2011)

zapman said:


> The question is....
> 
> Is this manga going to cause more rage than KNIM, when Yuki gets back together with Touru?



that would be delightful... ebi and whatshisface getting together caused earthquakes and terrorist attacks


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 22, 2011)

Dat engrish


----------



## Rapest (Aug 22, 2011)

Surprisingly good chapter. Seiji not raping Yuki was a little disappointing though.


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmm, I'm pretty ok with this.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2011)

How did the author resist making a misunderstanding out of that panel?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rapest said:


> Surprisingly good chapter. Seiji not raping Yuki was a little disappointing though.



Maybe he did?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 23, 2011)

That was quite cringey how he just held her from behind... Well for me it was. 

Anyways now with that settled hopefully she can realise to stop being sucha bitch and just go out with him and be the girlfriend the fella deserves and he will make her happy.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 23, 2011)

Blackmasta said:


> Dat engrish


------------------


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 25, 2011)

This was actually a decent chapter. Well, for GE - Good Ending standards it was.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2011)

Rapest said:


> The funny thing is, she shouldn't really be this damaged. She didn't even get raped. That slut liked what Touru did until she found out he taped it and showed it to his friends. Dumb broad "you're only taping that for personal use right?" "sure anything you want baby girl"
> 
> She needs to stop playing the victim card.



Did she know he was filming it? Besides, he basically guilted her into sex anyway. No surprise she's traumatized.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 1, 2011)

She did not know they were being filmed. The video was being passed around when she showed up at school the next day.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2011)

That police notice


----------



## Blackmasta (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Shou. You'll never be able to live up to your hipster alien version.


----------



## Rapest (Sep 1, 2011)

We don't know if she knew he taped it while they were doing it. But it's pretty much a safe bet she did because otherwise she wouldn't be so embarrassed about it being seen. If it was taped from a distant angle she shouldn't be as traumatized as she is now.

And it looks like Sasuga's editor told her to stop being a dumb broad and remember that she is drawing for a shounen manga. That explains the fanservice and the females not on their periods 24/7.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2011)

Rapest said:


> We don't know if she knew he taped it while they were doing it. But it's pretty much a safe bet she did because otherwise she wouldn't be so embarrassed about it being seen. If it was taped from a distant angle she shouldn't be as traumatized as she is now.



I would think that being secretly filmed would make more sense. I dunno many girls that would've been willing to have their first time filmed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh god not this shit again


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol, there are incidents around where I live with all sorts of stuff, but we never get the police making announcements like that.  I'm sure those police are paid much more than over here.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 1, 2011)

Shou is miles better than Yuki.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 1, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Shou is miles better than Yuki.



Yes, I agree. Manga was more enjoyable when she was the main characters love interest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2011)

lol, even the police are conspiring to have Utsumi and Shou start something up once more. 

But of course nothing will come of it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2011)

Just when I thought Oonuma's character was all but forgotten she makes a reappearance. As usual she's nowhere close to a distraction for Seiji and I don't see why he has to feel that guilty about spending time with either Shou or Yuki. Choose one and don't look back


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 4, 2011)

He keeps on making mistakes.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 4, 2011)

If he feels that guilty about being around Shou, why ask Yuki as well? She still loves him but he's too stupid to realize how she really feels. And he's about 1 step away from being a stalker when he likes someone.


----------



## Rapest (Sep 4, 2011)

So I'm pretty much right about the editors telling the author to draw this manga with boys in mind. More ecchi and less drama.


----------



## Nisukeita (Sep 4, 2011)

The manga makes me -


It just keeps fucking going around in circles....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2011)

^ What he said


----------



## Random Member (Sep 22, 2011)

Scalation for Chapter 96


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 22, 2011)

What an idiot! He really needs to grow some balls and say that he had plans instead of that stupid act.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 22, 2011)

He really was disappointing the whole chapter. I even felt sorry for Shou. Honestly getting tired of calling him dumb.


----------



## Rapest (Sep 22, 2011)

Honestly getting tired of both Seiji and imangascans.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2011)

Seiji hasn't really changed much. Certain types of kindness can be considered just as cruel as out right rejection.


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Felt bad for Shou who had to wait all day for that jerk...anyway this whole Yuki x Utsumi x shou thing has alredy been done in the past ... but well it would have been worse if they just came up with a new girl out of the blue like KNIM always does


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 23, 2011)

Meh they are recycling Shou, it's not that better that introducing a new one fodder girl. I prefer Shou and Asuka but we all know that the witches Yuki and Yuzuki have the upper hand.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2011)

This manga feels like Pokemon. Arc/season ends = reset character development


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll make a prediction here. Yuki will ultimately meet up with Tohru at some point in the series, where he'll try to clear up what happened during that event that emotionally scarred her. That in turn will help her heal and move on, albeit he'll still be making a push to get back together with her which may or may not cause her to pause. 

By the time she settles things, Seiji will be entangled in another quasi relationship.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 25, 2011)

Did Yuki turn him down to go somewhere with Touru? 

:S ?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 25, 2011)

It's obvious Touru is gonna try some sort of sexual assault on her, causing even more trauma.


----------



## zapman (Sep 25, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'll make a prediction here. Yuki will ultimately meet up with Tohru at some point in the series, where he'll try to clear up what happened during that event that emotionally scarred her. That in turn will help her heal and move on, albeit he'll still be making a push to get back together with her which may or may not cause her to pause.
> 
> By the time she settles things, Seiji will be entangled in another quasi relationship.



yea, unless something crazy happens.. this is how i pretty much see things going down.


----------



## Rapest (Sep 25, 2011)

Touru is desperately trying to get together with Yuki again because he is still madly in love with her. The twist? He's a porn producer looking to shoot his 1st official JAV with Yuki.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually...


*Spoiler*: __ 



her aunt was talking about her dad, heh.


----------



## Gene (Sep 26, 2011)

At least we got a strip panel from this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2011)

How romantic. Seiji and Yuki were pretty much on the same wavelength. I wonder if that good mood they built up for themselves will be dashed if they meet up with Tohru.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 2, 2011)

Yuki will get the same blank stare on her face like at the concert and Seiji will get all jealous and act like a douchebag


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2011)

For the entire chapter I was expecting dream bubbles to end this overly romantic scenario and show Seiji as FOREVER ALONE, CRYING 

Goddammit


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 2, 2011)

Romantic...

Until he puts it in her butt.


----------



## Rapest (Oct 2, 2011)

Seiji gonna get cockblocked by Touru. AGAIN.

For once he isn't being pathetic and he gets fucked over by fate.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 3, 2011)

It's clear what he should do. If they cross paths he should man up and tell him to fuck off otherwise bad things will happen. If Yuki wants to talk to Touru/tells Utsumi to be quiet he should leave the bitch and go with Shou.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought the chapter was quite nice, overall, though some of the faces (e.g Yuki's when she jumped off) were a bit . . . weird. Too bad we all know what's going to happen in the next chapter or two, though.


----------



## Rapest (Oct 4, 2011)

The author just sucks when drawing profiles. Ever notice whenever you see them sideways they all have the same look and no chin?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn Yuki 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She goes from happily jumping off that little porch to be with Seiji to pretty much cockblocking and telling him it's never gonna happen. She's a bit cruel...


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 9, 2011)

*Sigh* Okay, does anyone think at this point the mangaka can stop drawing out this pointless idiocy and just leave Yuki and Seiji together that we know'll happen?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2011)

Yea I agree, I think this has gone on for long enough, but I hope Yuki doesn't go running to that Tooru guy, if she does, I say utusumi go with Ozishu the co work and leave it at that. I never liked shou after her actions, yuki is wishy washy, the co worker is the only one who liked him from the beginning and never really did anything to lose favor in my eyes.


----------



## zapman (Oct 9, 2011)

yea agree with the 3 previous posts, pretty much over it at this point.


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2011)

author is stalling for the inevitable meeting on chapter 100. lol  My guess anyways.


----------



## zapman (Oct 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> author is stalling for the inevitable meeting on chapter 100. lol  My guess anyways.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 From the spoilers I read, it kinda skips on abit and Seiji meets Shou at a shrine, then they go eat together.  :/


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2011)

eww that's just plain lazy stalling now.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, COME ON, really?

Look, pair him and Yuki together already. We know it's coming. Your pointless dragging out of the drama is fracking *STUPID* at this juncture


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2011)

Managaka delaying the inevitable. Kind of cheap to have Seiji and Tohru meet without knowing the connection they share but I knew that was coming.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2011)

I think this was brought up before, but was Yuki actually raped or was it just Tooru slept with her but let his friends tape it. If its the former I dont see how he thinks he has any shot, if its the latter maybe he has some excuse.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 9, 2011)

Kira, what would you say is the inevitable?


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't believe I've been following this manga for so long. I was drawn to this manga because it didn't flop around and cut straight to the chase and got to the meat. It has slowed considerably and I find myself finishing a chapter wanting much more.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think this was brought up before, but was Yuki actually raped or was it just Tooru slept with her but let his friends tape it. If its the former I dont see how he thinks he has any shot, if its the latter maybe he has some excuse.


No, she wasn't raped. She just had sex with Toru who was pushing for it for a long time and presumably Toru was the one who filmed it and showed to his friends to boast about it. At least that's what Yuki thinks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2011)

ah I C, well I figure it probably has at least another 10 to 20 chapters but after that the author should call it quits. There shoujo/romance manga/manwha that I thought should have gone on longer, anything from aria tanemaru, love the artwork; but this one honestly should have ended when they got together and leave it at that.


----------



## Nic (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree never read a manga that started off so well and became so boring like this one.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been reading this but stopped around chapter 60 or something. I'm really tired of seeing Utsumi liking only one girl but then he ends up compromising everything with a dull move and when things seem to go fine the next chapter he ruins it all and back to square zero.

I would like to see something more stable and he just being a man for once which he isn't and instead of struggling with so many obstacles he finally do what needs to be done.

But then it would be the end of the manga so I suspect things in chapter 99 are just like when the manga started. Nothing.


Edit:

I've just cought up with the ongoing chapter and I got to get rid of some things off my chest.

First of all Utsumi is one of the worst male lead characters I've ever seen in one series, if not the worst of all.
As a man he has so many flaws I just can't count them all. Before he was Yuki's boyfriend he was screwing all the time by giving her reasons to be cautious and to not trust him. Completely understandable.

After he got together with her, most of the times they were talking with each other I only saw him making such a terrible and bad effort to try act like a boyfriend and everything in that relationship was superficial, besides those little pannels when one made a funny face or said something really stupid, I could see there was a bit of intimacy going on there.

Besides that he was just like all over her and always talking like a man who wants to make his woman happy and bla bla, it gets annoying.
They should be kissing each other, holding hands, trading smiles and glares and they should just be close to each other, which they were not.


And now the worst thing. After they broke up I actually had some hope in that guy for like a brief seconds. I even raised my hands and said 

"Dude just let her go and go to Mexico or something and start a new life."

Even though he's noone to defend, the way Yuki broke with him was even more stupid than the things he was trying to do for her and all his efforts. She knew it and still she decided to broke up. The guy collapsed and he should have just disappeared. Next chapter I find out the guy is just staying at that girl's house acting like a loser. Meh.

I don't know how things will be from now on, but I would really like, for once, to see that guy giving a chance to the other girls who also care from him.

I think they deserve to prove they can be better with the girl who dumped him coldy and who knows he might actually find the true love in them.

I really like Shou. If I was Utsumi, after all that happened, Shou seems the person I would identify the most. Mostly due to her bright and easy-going attitude, always cheering everyone and fighting hard, and then, she is still innocent and very fragile on the inside which makes her a really adorable girl and someone I'd really love to be with.

Yuki, I found her funny for a while after that I just didn't get any good vibes from her.

That other girl working at the restaurant might be another chance, but she seems like the obsessed girl type and I'm not into that at all.


All said Shou is the best. If Utsumi doesn't want her, then Shou I'm here waiting for you.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 17, 2011)

Good chapter. I wonder what will happen.

Will Yuki be with Touru for a while? That'd be interesting.


----------



## Nisukeita (Oct 17, 2011)

So Utsumi runs into Shou again.....


*DIDNT SEE THAT COMING.


*


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 17, 2011)

So like yeah how many times will this shou x utsumi thing keep happening? I mean maybe its just me but another girl would be more interesting......


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

Just give up on Yuki for once.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 17, 2011)

Touru and the obsessing girl from the restaurant should hook up. They seem similar to me. Shou/Seiji  & Yuki/Cousin works for me.

Then again, an Utsumi all alone ending works for me too. He's definitely one of the most pathetic male leads I've ever seen


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 17, 2011)

Shou is the best character of this story


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2011)

When in doubt, throw Shou back into the mix.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 17, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Touru and the obsessing girl from the restaurant should hook up. They seem similar to me. Shou/Seiji  & Yuki/Cousin works for me.
> 
> Then again, an Utsumi all alone ending works for me too. He's definitely one of the most pathetic male leads I've ever seen



The scene where he's eating the sweets in his depression was so lame lol...

 That's as stereotypical female as you can get.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2011)

It's obvious what he must do. 

Go to Shou's and enjoy it.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 23, 2011)

Seiji needs to quit being such a little bitch!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki has moved on. He needs to quit being so clingy, especially after this long. Time to hook up with Shou. If it leads to Yuki suddenly getting jealous I'm gonna be pissed. Either stay together or stay apart. Quit going in circles


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 23, 2011)

Manufactured drama, who fucking saw THAT coming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing of real note this chapter. And even with Shou inviting him over, I doubt anything will happen there despite him feeling uneasy over Yuki.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Such a stupid question. "To do what?"

*facepalm*

To go there and lose your virginity with a real woman, and finally become a real man.


----------



## zapman (Oct 23, 2011)

lol...sigh* of course nothing will happen
Utsumi needs to man up already ffs, hes becoming very unlike able


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would have punched someone if anyone would have sent me these smileys.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 24, 2011)

What if the mangaka in truth wants Utusmi and Shou to end up together?

Is there some concrete proof that Yuki has to be the final love interest of the main character?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope. It may end up they way it was meant to be at the start.
With both of them together.

I'd kind of love if there was some reversed psychology in this story and Yuki ended up screwing everything like how it happened to her. I really don't like her to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't like any of the characters, why am I still reading?

this is suffering


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 24, 2011)

You don't like Shou?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 24, 2011)

No, she's a bitch and deserves a rape.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 24, 2011)

Shou is awesome though.


----------



## Rapest (Oct 24, 2011)

Yuki was on the cover of volume one, and usually the centerpiece in most artwork. So the good ending is most likely Seiji x Yuki.

Neither of them deserve a good ending. Yuki turned out to be worse than Yuzuki and Seiji is the most pathetic male lead in a shounen romance. Best ending would be Seiji rapes that loli girl at the photography class and goes to jail. Yuki gets hit by a bus and her cousin rapes her comatose body.


----------



## Nic (Oct 24, 2011)

sadly can't disagree. Manga ran for too long should have ended 40chapters ago.


----------



## Dei (Oct 25, 2011)

Shou needs to disappear already.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 25, 2011)

So many haters 

But yeah I agree on the Yuki and Seiji hate. 
Really sucky lead characters.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 26, 2011)

GE- Good Ending? It is more like Rage Ending.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2011)

Rapest said:


> Yuki was on the cover of volume one, and usually the centerpiece in most artwork. So the good ending is most likely Seiji x Yuki.
> 
> Neither of them deserve a good ending. Yuki turned out to be worse than Yuzuki and Seiji is the most pathetic male lead in a shounen romance. Best ending would be Seiji rapes that loli girl at the photography class and goes to jail. Yuki gets hit by a bus and her cousin rapes her comatose body.



Is it bad that I don't oppose that idea?


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

I just think the author is trying to milk the series for as long as possible to keep on making money.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 30, 2011)

And round and round we go.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 30, 2011)

This manga feels so much better without Yuki, there are other shounen romances where the underdog ends winning, so Shou can make it.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 30, 2011)

If they don't kiss properly next chapter I'm going to rage so badly  

They probably won't anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2011)

There was a good vibe going on between Seiji and Shou (not to mention her family) but he probably would have been better off letting her go after that kiss on the cheek. He knows he won't be able to properly return her feelings so there's no point in dragging it out.

Then again, perhaps I'm wrong and he isn't considering being with her but wants to tell her something else (as a friend)


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 30, 2011)

MOVE ON YES MOOOVVEE


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2011)

On a side note, Shou's dad had me rofl. That guy is awesome!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 30, 2011)

Shou > Yuki

Yuki has issues. Seiji is a perfectly normal guy, he doesn't need the shit Yuki has. Let her deal with her rape fantasies by herself.


----------



## Rapest (Oct 30, 2011)

Holy shit is this GE? No mention of Yuki. Good god this is like a totally different, and better, manga.

Yuki needs to be raped. Repeatedly. The kind where she doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## Nic (Oct 31, 2011)

funny to see all you guys hope for development when he'll just go back to yuki eventually. lol


----------



## zapman (Oct 31, 2011)

actually liked this chapter, hopefully this goes somewhere  (lol yea right)


----------



## Electrivire (Oct 31, 2011)

Gotta say that I've been rooting for Utsumi x Shou myself from the start, if only because she's the one he liked first and stuff like that, and they feel like the most "natural" couple for me I guess. Heck, the fact that she's actually liked him back for awhile now after all that struggling he did in the first few chapters to get her to like him- yet now he won't settle for her is kinda irritating me. Yuki broke up with you man, move on. The girl you wanted is right there, _right there,_ ready to return the love and everything.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't really care who he ends up with but man did this chapter make Shou feel like the far more natural choice here. The whole fitting right in with her family thing just makes it that much harder to be able to pick against Shou winning out.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 6, 2011)

I think I'm gonna need to re-read this once Imanga realeases


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2011)

Did Seiji actually expect Yuki to say something different? And now he's in rebound mode because we all know that Shou has no real shot. Almost wished I waited for imaginscans release given the quality.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2011)

The comments in the link


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2011)

I want the guy to man up so bad and finally end up with a decent girl instead of that twisted crazy psycho yuki thing.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 6, 2011)

Imangascans released Chapter 103


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 6, 2011)

madWhy does Seiji always run away like a little bitch? He has no balls. I don't get why any of these girls fall for him....


----------



## BVB (Nov 6, 2011)

because he's the fucking main character


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 6, 2011)

Can the author just remove Yuki from the story for a good 20 or so chapters?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 6, 2011)

Of course not, if that happened the drama would decrease.


----------



## Nic (Nov 6, 2011)

another eww chapter. lol Move the plot forward please. lol


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't know anyone in Japan had an xbox


----------



## Rapest (Nov 6, 2011)

If only Seiji had a dick and actually raped Yuki.


----------



## daikun (Nov 7, 2011)

Good Ending 104

Chapter 104 just got released

PS: yeah i know we all miss imangascans.... i'll post it as soon as their release comes out but let's just say it's for those who can't wait ^^


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a pretty bad translation


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Yup, looks like a google translate-paste job.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2011)

Terrible trans

But wonderful doublepage


----------



## BVB (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm waiting for an imangascans release.. that trans/editing looks horrible


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I'm waiting for an imangascans release.. that trans/editing looks horrible



My 2 year old niece has better English, but I got the gist of it. Hopefully this doesn't go with the Kimi No Iru Machi route and he goes back to Yuki, I'm perfectly fine with this pairing


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 7, 2011)

Finally Utsumi is manning up.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 7, 2011)

Who the fuck is translating this shit?



_"Because I heard even house this neighborhood before, to be found if I walk while looking for it somehow. Then it is entirely with no use... Jeez, I'm wonderfully at a loss."_

Wtf?


Yes, I only got to page 1 before quitting out and coming here. I'm gonna wait for better trans.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 7, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> My 2 year old niece has better English, but I got the gist of it. Hopefully this doesn't go with the Kimi No Iru Machi route and he goes back to Yuki, I'm perfectly fine with this pairing



If its does go down that route I'll drop it just as I did KNIM.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 8, 2011)

Smoke said:


> _"Because I heard even house this neighborhood before, to be found if I walk while looking for it somehow. Then it is entirely with no use... Jeez, I'm wonderfully at a loss."_



Sounds like google


----------



## Electrivire (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, the new translators are pissing me off. I know I can't really complain because I'm technically getting something for free, but it's incredibly jarring after over 100 chapters of excellent quality. I can handle if the image quality sucks a little but it really gets to me when I don't understand half the chapter due to horrible translations.

So yeah, waiting for Imangascans as well. :l


----------



## zapman (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope it doesn't end up going something like this

Utsumi and Shou go out for awhile and its all good(Yuki is probably jealous but convinces herself its the best thing for Utsumi), mean while Torou shows up and causes issues with Yuki or perhaps they end up seeing each other again. This of course causes Utsumi pain and he regrets letting her go. Now things with Shou get messed up because she finds out he still loves Yuki. Then around in circles again.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh please author, not that Suzuka shit again...


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 9, 2011)

Yup that is probably what will happen.
Yuki get jealous, tries to screw Utsumi by going out with that guy who screwed her, and this will piss Utsumi and then ruin his relationship with Shou.

It's lame but this is what will happen for sure.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2011)

Need a non horribad trans!


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

王志鍵 said:


> Oh please author, not that Suzuka shit again...


 
yeah this whole shou thing is making think it's going the same route as Suzuka and kmi. lol


----------



## Electrivire (Nov 9, 2011)

Couldn't resist, so I trudged through the latest chapter, bad translations an' all. 

This sums it up perfectly:



Zabuza said:


> Finally Utsumi is manning up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2011)

I wanted to scream "Don't do it" because Shou is going to get hurt in the end. Being the rebound is never fun


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to LMAO when Utsumi's mom walks in on her dear son's ass bouncing up and down on top of Shou....

Now we're going to have a couple chapters focusing on Yuki and her feelings about Utsumi then she'll see Touru and freeze then she'll say Utsumi is her boyfriend which will cause more problems for the poor bugger.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 14, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wanted to scream "Don't do it" because Shou is going to get hurt in the end. Being the rebound is never fun



Technically Yuki was a rebound remember? 

Jokes aside I like this development.  Now it'd be interesting to see how Yuki reacts, I'd like to see her actually fighting to get Utsumi back.  

And Oonuma.  Can't forget Oonuma 

And Yuasa... 

And...  the photographs girl.  Can't remember her name.  heh.


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2011)

Poor shou. This isn't going to end well.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Technically Yuki was a rebound remember?
> 
> Jokes aside I like this development.  Now it'd be interesting to see how Yuki reacts, I'd like to see her actually fighting to get Utsumi back.
> 
> ...



Who's that? Was there really so many galls after the main char? I plan to enjoy the current developement as it lasts, hopefully it won't be screwed as bad as in Suzuka. And hey, you never know, we might get surprised like in Ichigo 100%.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 14, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Who's that?






her


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2011)

Is this approaching an ending soon or should I come back in a few years?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 14, 2011)

You guys want a twist? 

Shou and Utsumi end up having sex but then all of a sudden, Shou's alter ego comes out and with horrifying strength, starts raping Utsumi, his mother having gone out and now oblivious. It goes on into the night, with Utsumi feeling sore and battered the morning after, Shou having left already without any notice. 

Yuki discovers this and finds a common ground with Utsumi - them having now both been raped. They have a true love kiss and get back together, happier than ever. That night, they both have smiles and call their respective rapists, and the four get together. Shou raping Utsumi with a 15 inch strap-on and Touru doing Yuki. They are holding hands and getting raped together.

The series closes out with a final kiss from the two. 

Okay, how's that?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 14, 2011)

Sigh... Have a bad feeling this is going to turn into KNIM.
He's lonely so she's the "fall back" girl. If Yuki gets over her drama and wants Seiji back I highly doubt he'll turn her down. 
Maybe he'll handle it better than what's his face but if it does turn out this way its not a very compelling story.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 14, 2011)

Well if everything was peaceful after this, the "good ending" is coming. A story's purpose is to show conflict, everyone knows the story ends when the protagonist is happy or else it stops being romance/whatever and becomes a slice of life.


You know what would be rage inducing? If in the next chapter you see some otaku stand up to take a piss with the kissing scene on a computer screen and then resume the game at the last junction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

His expression after asking Shou to go out with him made me feel like punching him 

Well, at least he didn't say anything to Yuki not that it matters since she's probably going to find out indirectly now that Risa has spotted them.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Man he should have been happy what the...
And I completely forgot about that other fodder girl. 

I don't think this will last for more than 10 chapters, if that much.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know how many of you read Hetakoi but this is starting to look a lot like that manga.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

Well that didn't take long. They started going out, trying to keep it secret and someone spotted them in the same chap!
Never go out with a girl because you feel sorry for her. Never leads to anything good.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't see this ending well.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 20, 2011)

I want some tears and drama from Yuki. Girl is such a bitch. Lets him down and now going around having switches from happy to monotone. She needs a wake up call.

She needs to realize Utsumi is the best guy who has held interest in her and she is being way too carefree about it.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

He's just being a bastard now and I don't see this ending well for Shou at all...


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 27, 2011)

1st time Utsumi did something manly! It only took 106 chapters :/
What a nice twist with Oonuma. Wonder who will save her?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2011)

Like a deer caught in headlights. Yep, Oonuma fit that perfectly. Let's see how long we'll deal with this sleazy feeling the latest chapter gave off.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 27, 2011)

This is so fucked up


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 27, 2011)

At least he was man enough to admit that Shou is his girlfriend. Can't seem to care much for Oonuma, this seems too forced. Still awaiting some drama with Yuki.


----------



## Yozora (Nov 27, 2011)

All the rage in this thread. 

I'm glad i stopped reading this shit at chapter 24.


----------



## zapman (Nov 27, 2011)

lol wtf is this.

also stop calling her senpai now seiji


----------



## Rapest (Nov 27, 2011)

I just shrugged after reading this chapter. I have no sympathy for someone like her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm going to give this the _Freezing_ treatment as I did with that series and wait about a month or so and read the chapters that pile up. I want to get through this story line as painlessly as possible but I don't think I can stomach it on a weekly basis.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 28, 2011)

Why do all the  women in this manga feel entitled to know everything?

It brings me back to when that bff-magnet whats-her-name slugged Utsumi for hanging out with another girl. 

Like, fuck off. Seriously.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2011)

If you're going to envision the impossible they should have gone all in and have Utsumi having a 4-some


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 5, 2011)

This is stupid as hell. The guy announces he is dating Shou with the most depressed face.
What the hell is this.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I dunno what's up with that either.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2011)

This can't end well for Shou 

Feel sorry for her


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 15, 2011)

Love hotel, Shou is great.. but he is going to stop at the last moment saying "I'm sorry but i can't do it with you, i still love Yuki"


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we can all see what'll happen from a mile away.

Also, I despise Eri.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 15, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Also, I despise Eri.



Worst character.


----------



## 8 (Dec 15, 2011)

^of course he'll dump her. it's common sense. 

shounen romance main characters always dump the perfect girl for the one with a manual.


----------



## Gene (Dec 15, 2011)

I love Eri and all but I'm glad Izumi shut her up lol


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

0% chance Seiji does anything with Shou.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2011)

This manga really needs to end, its really dragging on too much.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 15, 2011)

Fuck him good please. Make him forget that girl once and for all.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 16, 2011)

Seiji won't do it because he'll be too "soft" to go all the way.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 19, 2011)

Imanga scans dropped GE because their translator retired. Dunno which group will take the reigns and be quickest now.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 20, 2011)

^RedHawkScanlations is picking it up.


----------



## Rapest (Dec 21, 2011)

RHS is excellent. Now we can finally be up to date with GE instead of a chapter behind.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 23, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> 0% chance Seiji does anything with Shou.



Sigh...

Anyway looks like Kouno will finally grow a pure and tell Eri that he likes her. 
Was begginnig to think he was more a wuss than Utsumi.


----------



## Rapest (Dec 25, 2011)

Shou didn't want it until Seiji mentioned it. Then when he declined she looked unhappy. Women, if you don't plow them they will dump you.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

I really can't get myself to read this anymore, its just annoying.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice to see things patched up between Kouno and Eri, but once again Seiji looks to have his hopes up about Yuki thanks to something Eri said in passing. 


This is why I still feel sorry for Shou.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 7, 2012)

When we go out, please wear a mini skirt and take no panties. That was the correct japanese translation.


----------



## zapman (Jan 7, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> but once again Seiji looks to have his hopes up about Yuki thanks to something Eri said in passing.
> 
> 
> This is why I still feel sorry for Shou.



yea... sigh


pretty much over this for now also


----------



## Rapest (Jan 7, 2012)

Yuki is like the only female lead to ever ruin a manga with a goddamn smile. That bitch needs to be raped by an American football team. She needs to be violated so bad that she feels silly dumping the nicest dude on the planet for not raping her.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

Each week I think this manga is going to get better..... then it doesn't. Guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 7, 2012)

Rapest said:


> Yuki is like the only female lead to ever ruin a manga with a goddamn smile. That bitch needs to be raped by an American football team. She needs to be violated so bad that she feels silly dumping the nicest dude on the planet for not raping her.



Dude...not cool


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm actually glad Kouno/Eri got some spotlight. It's a nice break from the same tedious cycle.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 8, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Dude...not cool



umm if you didn't know before, he has a thing for rape....


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 8, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> umm if you didn't know before, he has a thing for rape....



So is everyone else just desensitized to how suck that is?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 8, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> So is everyone else just desensitized to how suck that is?



Yes there is a lot of sucking involved in rape.


----------



## Nic (Jan 8, 2012)

Yuki's ex needs to get more spotlight.  It's about the only plot device that can make this manga regain some of its excitement from earlier.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 16, 2012)

What a stupid thing to lie about. Utsumi never learns does he?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 16, 2012)

Utsumi...just...c'mon man


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 16, 2012)

Judging from the comments...

Yeah I'ma just pass this one up.


----------



## zapman (Jan 16, 2012)

...................................................... sigh


----------



## Gene (Jan 16, 2012)

All of my why

Author needs to bring back Tohru so shit can actually happen.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel this is very relevant


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2012)

Utsumi gonna utsumi. As usual.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 16, 2012)

oh com?on utsumi...........you will never get married like that.........


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2012)

Not only did Seiji get the wrong message when he saw the chocolate in his desk and mistakenly believe it was from Yuki but lies to Shou even though the chocolate was obligatory. It's hard not to believe that he's not purposely sabotaging himself to get out out of his current relationship.


----------



## Rapest (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't seem like a lie. He said he didn't get anything special. This seems like a forced situation more than anything.


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2012)

the whole Utsumi x Shou thing is a huge waste of time. We all know it's not going to work, so why waste time on it?


----------



## 8 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nic said:


> the whole Utsumi x Shou thing is a huge waste of time. We all know it's not going to work, so why waste time on it?


that could be countered with: "it's not about the destination it's about the journey."

but in this case the journey itself is annoying. the execution is bad. the drama is forced, and there's no humor.

why am i reading this?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2012)

"I was joking"

When did the mangaka start trolling us like that?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 24, 2012)

This manga makes me rage so fucking hard.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel so sad for Shou...

Worthless chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2012)

Seiji's a hardcore M if he likes torturing himself like this. Now, Shou knows he was lying and it's pretty much the beginning of the end for those two. The only question is _when_.


----------



## zapman (Jan 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Shou knows he was lying and it's pretty much the beginning of the end for those two. The only question is _when_.



yea pretty much ay

I guess pretty soon we will be moving into the "touru arc" which will be abit more interesting i hope. or more rage inducing lol


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 24, 2012)

I cringe every time I read a new chapter, just so painful.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Electrivire (Jan 25, 2012)

It's pretty much the art that's keeping me reading each week these days. The story started great but then it's all gone downhill for one reason or another. I was rooting for Utsumi and Shou through most of the story so far, but the author's obviously pushing for Utsumi and Yuki to somehow get together in the end. Heck, I wouldn't even be all that mad about that  if the story was atleast interesting. It feels like the characters are trudging in circles through thick molasses each week. 

I hope this series does one of those "it was good- then it got sucky- but now it's good again" things soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate this manga so much. I just hate it to the point where if I was the Editor in Chief I would have ended it by the 20th chapter or so.

The lead character needs to die. Like really badly.That would be the only thing that would be able to improve this manga.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 4, 2012)

How long does the mangaka plan on dragging this shit out. 

This is getting really akward and painful to read now. The times when I could compliment this manga for its pacing compared to other romances seem so distant now. 

Also the times when Utsumi and Yuki used to even remotely resemble good characters are long gone. This should have all ended like 40 chapters ago but the mangaka just keeps digging further and further.

What happened to Yuki being the awesome love advisor who had great appeal? She used to bring so much life to the manga, but now...I honestly can't stand reading any of her bland dialog without getting pissed. 

Utsumi was never the cool character and never will be. I don't mind that and pretty much accepted it since chapter 1. Even with that said, I can't help but  everytime he tries to deal his problems in the most idotic fashion. Used to be able to get a chuckle or two in the early chapters but now it is so painful because he just keeps getting worse with every new chapter.

Why haven't they brought Toru back into the plot yet? It the only thing that will stop this useless bullshit and actually move the plot forward to something other than bland love triangles and rage-worthy character developments. 

Well, with that rant out of the way I guess I can say that the thing I can't complain about is the art. Its been great since chapter 1. It deserves praise on at least that  right? 

Hopefully the mangaka fixes this after their break because I can't handle much more of these developments. Sucks to see a manga with so much promise in the beginning turn into shit like this.


----------



## zapman (Feb 4, 2012)

im not even mad anymore, troll us more pls author


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 4, 2012)

After that bro fist it seems pretty obvious to me that things are really over with Yuki. For now.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 4, 2012)

I know why this manga is called Good-Ending.

Because we will only be good when it ends.


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2012)

This manga should have stopped around chapter 60 or include Torou way earlier and resolved that conflict.  The disappointment comes from the fact that this manga was really good in the beginning but quickly became terrible after that point.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 4, 2012)

I never liked Yuki personality. I always saw her as the manipulative kind of woman and I hate that sort of girls. Shou on the other side is the kind of girl I really like. Shy, tries to be strong but needs someone to protect her and stand by her side because she can't do alone. As a man I just got that feeling "I want to protect this girl and give my best for her because she is the best.". That other girl I just take her a joke. I never took her seriously anyway, just saw her as a fodder the whole story.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 4, 2012)

Are they still on Namek?


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2012)

I actually used to think Yuki was by far the best character in this series.  Now that she's just as bad as Utsumi, the story has become so stale to me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it's the first time i saw a bro-fist between the male and female main characters in a romantic manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2012)

Seiji's a glutton for punishment. He let Eri's words that sounded rather benign into something else. *starts countdown to Shou and Seiji's breakup*

And afterwards will start a new countdown until Yuki's ex comes back into the picture.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

I still don't get it.


When they were about to do it, he should have let Yuki be on top.

Boom. Problem fixed. Or better yet, problem avoided.


----------



## 8 (Feb 4, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I think it's the first time i saw a bro-fist between the male and female main characters in a romantic manga.


i assume you didn't read "kagami no kuni no harisugawa".

naruto also suddenly picked it up, and now bro-fists the kyuubi and all. makes me wonder, are bro-fists trending among japanese youngsters these days?


----------



## Gene (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't even know what I'm reading anymore.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 17, 2012)

That was kind of an awkward chapter, but the preview for next chapter seems promising.

'Shou's dissatisfaction explodes'. 

Seems as if Shou is done dealing with this bullshit. At this point, Utsumi deserves everything that's coming to him.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 17, 2012)

I liked the chapter. Let the drama and sexual tension commence!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 17, 2012)

So awkward >.>

But a relatively enjoyable chapter.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 17, 2012)

*haven't been able to read the last few chapters because of the awkwardness [him being with his ex] i feel an upcoming break-up [not that i thought the relationship will last or anything] *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2012)

I never ask questions when one of my siblings ask me to punch them. You don't get that many freebies in life. 

As for the actual chapter, it was nothing more than a tease that threw Yuki and Seiji into that very awkward situation.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 18, 2012)

Good chapter . 

Seiji becoming a man.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 19, 2012)

I dunno about you guys but it's much more fun to see the romantic/erotic scenes with Yuki and Seiji when they are not actually together.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 22, 2012)

Relationship moving forward. Nice.

I see some foreshadowing of fail though


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2012)

Kurokawa has unresolved issues, obviously the manga can't end here


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2012)

I was kind of hoping they'd just break it off there, so the story could move on.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 22, 2012)

Was hoping for a break-up in this chapter. Since its only going to get worse for Shou when Utsumi inevitably goes back to Yuki.

With that resolved I guess we're going to get some Yuki development soon.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Ending: Yuki makes up with Torou and Utsumi ends up with shou  The End !


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 22, 2012)

Utsumi brings being dense to a whole new level....you *never* bring up your ex that much when telling stories from being apart from your bf or gf. Jealousy is an ugly thing. 

Shou is gonna end up heartbroken wanting Utsumi 
Utsumi wants to be with Yuki
Torou wants to be with Yuki
Yuki is the root of all problems


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess it's fashionable to wear a skirt in the winter.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone else notice Shou's tights disappeared after she ran off?


----------



## Gallant (Feb 22, 2012)

When Utsumi was constantly talking about Yuki I wanted to smack him. Geez dude, you are dumb as a rock to constantly be talking about her in front of Shou. He is lucky she didn't outright dump him right then and there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2012)

A little bit of advice Seiji, don't spend the entirety of your date talking about your ex. It rarely goes over well. I give him a little credit for explaining things to Shou and initiating the kiss but we all know that relationship is doomed. Why is the mangaka insulting our intelligence with this farce?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 22, 2012)

If Love Hina was rated R... it'd be this.  

Sloppy of the translator to leave "keigo" unattended.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope this is not bullshit, because this one pannel was the only one that makes me think Utsumi might actually like Shou after all.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 22, 2012)

Well that went better than i expected


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 22, 2012)

Everyone is always expecting for something bad to happen every chapter.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 23, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> A little bit of advice Seiji, don't spend the entirety of your date talking about your ex. It rarely goes over well. I give him a little credit for explaining things to Shou and initiating the kiss but we all know that relationship is doomed. Why is the mangaka insulting our intelligence with this farce?



Because the majority audience for this is your average dumb fangirl.


----------



## Roman (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't followed this series for several months, tho I do know that Utsumi and Shou got together by some fantastic and too convenient turn of events. Then I come to read this chapter finding that Utsumi talks about Yuki practically throughout the entire thing. Then has the guts to say he thought of nothing but how to make Shou happy and that he'd thought of nothing but her when he did those things with Yuki. I have serious questions about how Shou could've been so convinced by that


----------



## Doc Q (Feb 23, 2012)

Man, why can't Seiji be truly into Shou?  That girl is chill as hell and didn't even mind sexin' things up. 

It'd be also generally better from a story perspective if the reader was settled with doubt if Seijji ends up with Shou or Yuki.   It's just WAY to obvious he's getting back with Yuki.

Anyway, the pace of this manga was quite good. Got a lot more of the plot done in 100 chapters than other manga's in the genre.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2012)

Doc Q said:


> Man, why can't Seiji be truly into Shou?  That girl is chill as hell and didn't even mind sexin' things up.
> 
> It'd be also generally better from a story perspective if the reader was settled with doubt if Seijji ends up with Shou or Yuki.   It's just WAY to obvious he's getting back with Yuki.
> 
> Anyway, the pace of this manga was quite good. Got a lot more of the plot done in 100 chapters than other manga's in the genre.



He was, then she gotta taken in by her crush, used, and only then she came crawling back to Utsumi


----------



## Doc Q (Feb 24, 2012)

Only because Utsumi didn't have the balls to be direct in the first place. If you're not straightforward things like these happen.  Not that Shou didn't make a huge mistake with the cheating dude, but she's a teen. The girl has learned from it. 

And she didn't came crawling back by any means.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 28, 2012)

This chapter did not go how I thought it would.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2012)

Well now, this should be interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2012)

We already know which photo will be chosen for the exhibition making things even more awkward. All that effort with taking pictures of Shou will pale in comparison to that one photo of Yuki amongst the backdrop of the setting sun.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> We already know which photo will be chosen for the exhibition making things even more awkward. All that effort with taking pictures of Shou will pale in comparison to that one photo of Yuki amongst the backdrop of the setting sun.



It's so obvious, the author didn't even try to hide it.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup this chapter sucked hard. Another one.
Shou breaking up in like 4-5 chapters max


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. Shou coming to Yuki for advice after she got jealous of her? I don't even know what to say about that. And like others have said, Yuki's picture being chosen is a given, which will lead to more awkwardness, more jealousy at how Utsumi could've possibly taken a pic of his ex, and yet another quick breakup. And the subtle messages the author sends at how Utsumi will get back with Yuki in this chapter..........Oh God.

I wonder how long Utsumi and Yuki will last when they get back together


----------



## Rapest (Feb 28, 2012)

So all three main characters at this point are bad. Seiji is a retard. Shou is a retard. Yuki is trash.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 28, 2012)

The mangaka isn't even trying to be subtle with that picture of Yuki. 

This shitty love triangle just needs to stop. We've been going in circles, and its not going to stop anytime soon since Utsumi is going to put that picture of Yuki up in the exhibit.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 28, 2012)

Yuki is going to tell Shou all about Utsumi's sex secrets. Oh wait... >________>


----------



## zapman (Feb 28, 2012)

At least the inc Toru drama will be something new i guess lol


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2012)

"Oh hey this chapter isn't going so bad, I wonder what could rui- OH GOD WHY"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2012)

It's almost as if Seiji is the author's own personal punch bag.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 4, 2012)

*bwahahahahahahahaha XD so fucking predictable*


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *bwahahahahahahahaha XD so fucking predictable*



I was just thinking the same thing.

I think I've decided. Good Ending is the absolute worst manga I've ever read. Why the fuck can't we have one chapter where the reader isn't anxious that SOMETHING is gonna get fucked up real bad and real quick.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 4, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> I think I've decided. Good Ending is the absolute worst manga I've ever read. Why the fuck can't we have one chapter where the reader isn't anxious that SOMETHING is gonna get fucked up real bad and real quick.



*Try not to expect much from this manga.. be like me and take every chapter as a gag.. You will probably love the chapters when your expectation ain't high *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> We already know which photo will be chosen for the exhibition making things even more awkward. All that effort with taking pictures of Shou will pale in comparison to that one photo of Yuki amongst the backdrop of the setting sun.



Dammit, I was hoping I was wrong and that the author would show a bit of originality.


----------



## 8 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dammit, I was hoping I was wrong and that the author would show a bit of originality.


i saw that post last week. while reading the last few pages of this chapter i had that in mind, and it turned out just as expected.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 4, 2012)

Damnnit...the mangaka has taken 'predictable' to a whole new level with this chapter. 

I'm gonna be pissed if Utsumi and Shou don't break up in a chain of events after this. It's getting to the point where the only respectable character in the series is Izumi, and he's hardly even a main character. I used to like Shou, but now I fucking hate her as much as Yuki.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 4, 2012)

HAHAHAH

I literally burst out laughing at the last page

Wonderful


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *Try not to expect much from this manga.. be like me and take every chapter as a gag.. You will probably love the chapters when your expectation ain't high *



Yeah, I'm either gonna do that or quit the manga again like I did before. Mind you, I didn't actually take them time to catch up on the 4 months that I didn't read, I just started again about two weeks ago to find that the quality of the series has degenerated further from before.



SaishuSoda said:


> Damnnit...the mangaka has taken 'predictable' to a whole new level with this chapter.
> 
> I'm gonna be pissed if Utsumi and Shou don't break up in a chain of events after this. It's getting to the point where the only respectable character in the series is Izumi, and he's hardly even a main character. I used to like Shou, but now I fucking hate her as much as Yuki.



Isn't it awesome how you grow to hate the female characters through their intimate association with Utsumi? It seems like all the girls become pathetic the moment they get in a relationship with him. What's amazing is how the author of the series is a woman. Wtf is this?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 4, 2012)

Ultimate troll Yuki...

And the picture of Yuki being up was obvious so I pretty much skipped to the last page to confirm >__>. Don't give your teacher pictures you wouldn't want your GF to see!


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2012)

If Shou doesn't actually go and break up with Utsumi after this, I'm gonna go ahead and say that she really is an idiot. Utsumi's also an idiot for taking pics of his ex, particularly when Shou has insecurities about his relationship with Yuki. I doubt she just forgot about how Utsumi couldn't stop talking about Yuki. Unless she's an idiot.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 4, 2012)

This chapter


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 4, 2012)

"B-But Senpai, I was only thinking of your happiness when I took that picture of Yuki!"


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 4, 2012)

"Shou, you know the only reason I won 2nd place instead of 1st was because you weren't there to be photographed."


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> "B-But Senpai, I was only thinking of your happiness when I took that picture of Yuki!"



That was indeed the most retarded excuse I've ever heard from anyone when talking relentlessly about the time they spent with their ex 

I'm just glad he can't pull that one on her this time.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2012)

It's funny how everyone knew this would happen.

Guys I think the mangaka checks this forum for ideas.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 4, 2012)

Ideas to maximize the rage of its fanbase?


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Ideas to maximize the rage of its fanbase?



Utsumi tries to get back with Yuki but Yuki becomes NTR as Tooru somehow swipes her off her feet permanently. Wait, that might actually be a good thing O_o

Fuck, you know something's wrong with a manga when you come up with GOOD ideas while trying to think of bad ones.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 4, 2012)

From reading the comments, I see that the manga is still goddamn awful and predictable.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 4, 2012)

Utsumi & Shou should break up. He needs to end up alone, or in jail as somebody's bitch >_> Either one works for me


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 4, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> "B-But Senpai, I was only thinking of your happiness when I took that picture of Yuki!"



*Ironic as it is.. it may actually happen in the next chapter *


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *Ironic as it is.. it may actually happen in the next chapter *



Fuck, I would no longer be surprised if he actually says that to her -_-"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2012)

Utsumi should be quarantined, so as to prevent any more Utsumi-exposure to any other remaining respectable female characters.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 4, 2012)

Was bored today, so I ended up putting this together.





_*A journey through SaishuSoda's GE-Good Ending experience after where it should have ended.*_







*Spoiler*: _The Aftermath_ 




​







*Spoiler*: _Utsumi being Utsumi_


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2012)

Fucking This.



SaishuSoda said:


> _*A journey through SaishuSoda's GE-Good Ending experience after where it should have ended.*_



I remember this part. He refused to rape her and she decides to break up with him. Makes absolute sense -.-


I was always saying how bad these friends of his were for hitting Utsumi despite the fact that Yuki was the bitch who made an unreal request of him, and then HE was the one to be made to feel guilty for it. To this day, IF THEY ONLY KNEW what Yuki asked, they'd have a completely different opinion of her.



SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Aftermath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She loves him, but won't go out with him unless he rapes her. Sure.



SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Utsumi being Utsumi_



This must've been after I stopped reading it. I can only think that.....no. No. Oh god why?


My feelings are the same as yours here.

All in all, even BLEACH is better than this crap, and yet that's the series getting the axe? Really?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2012)

That's fucking perfect 

+ reps


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> I was always saying how bad these friends of his were for hitting Utsumi despite the fact that Yuki was the bitch who made an unreal request of him, and then HE was the one to be made to feel guilty for it. To this day, IF THEY ONLY KNEW what Yuki asked, they'd have a completely different opinion of her.



That reminds me of Suzuka, Suzuka(character) is always on the wrong yet all the characters in the manga spend their days trying to convince the main character that he is the one at fault, the guy is so brainwashed that by the end he himself automatically believes that everything that happens is his fault.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2012)

Once again, Touru didn't rape her, he just recorded the act and then shown it around as a porn.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 5, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Utsumi should be quarantined, so as to prevent any more Utsumi-exposure to any other remaining respectable female characters.


This.

Although I'd rather he just die somewhere so the readers don't have to suffer from 'Utsumi exposure' either.



PPsycho said:


> Once again, Touru didn't rape her, he just recorded the act and then shown it around as a porn.


If you're refering to my earlier post then you read it wrong. Yuki literally wanted Utsumi to have sex with her against her own will. 

Forcing sex on someone who is unwilling = Rape.

So basically the ultimatum she gave him was 'Rape me, or we can't be together'. Hence the title 'Rape me or GTFO'.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Wondering why Izumi doesn't fix this shit when it's obvious he can totally fix this shit. But then I think he's probably thinking "Bitches and whores aint my problem."


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> If you're refering to my earlier post then you read it wrong. Yuki literally wanted Utsumi to have sex with her against her own will.
> 
> Forcing sex on someone who is unwilling = Rape.
> 
> So basically the ultimatum she gave him was 'Rape me, or we can't be together'. Hence the title 'Rape me or GTFO'.



People tend to call what Touru did to Yuki "raping". But she did it with him willingly. 

And how can you say "wanted to have sex against her own will". That's just not right.

She willingly wanted Seiji to have sex with her in hope that she will get over her trauma. It's not like she didn't want to do it wisth Utsumi, she just couldn't due to the scars she aquired after the betrayal. So while it's still stupid, especially the way she asked him, it's by no means what we could call rape.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

just waiting for the inevitable

Touru didn't take the video and he's just an unfortunate victim in the whole deal.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 5, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> And how can you say "wanted to have sex against her own will". That's just not right.




*Spoiler*: _Yuki's reaction to sex_ 









Despite what she says, does this really look like she's willing? She actively resisting it. If Utsumi went any further it would have been rape.



> She willingly wanted Seiji to have sex with her in hope that she will get over her trauma. It's not like she didn't want to do it wisth Utsumi, she just couldn't due to the scars she aquired after the betrayal. So while it's still stupid, especially the way she asked him, it's by no means what we could call rape.



No, She wants to make Utsumi happy, but she subconciously fights any sexual contact. If someone is actively resisting sex like Yuki was, it IS rape because Utsumi would be forcing it despite what Yuki truly wants. Her actions completely contradict her words. 

Utsumi basically sums up what he would have to do here. 

That is rape, and the only difference is that she wouldn't turn him in afterwards.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2012)

Her actions came from her subconsciousness, yes. She did want Utsumi to be happy, and she did want to give herself to him, but when it's almost come to the act her traumatic memories made her reject him. So she just hoped that something like a "shock therapy" could actually work. That's why she wanted to try it. And that's why I wouldn't be calling it rape. She willingly wanted to give herself to him, while being aware that her body and inner demons would most likely come out in the process.  But still, she wanted to try and overcome it.

Seiji's reaction was the way it was because of the place and the fact that Yuki did with him everything she did with her ex(I think that was the case, don't remember that chapter all that well). Not a smart move.

If she could just ask "let's try making love again, make me forget Touru" and in a more comfortable place, like his or hers house, the result would be different and eventually she might be over it. If not, go to a freaking psychiatrist. 

But basically that's what she asked of Seiji that time, just wrong place, wrong time and with wrong words. And that was her fault.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Her actions came from her subconsciousness, yes. She did want Utsumi to be happy, and she did want to give herself to him, but when it's almost come to the act her traumatic memories made her reject him. So she just hoped that something like a "shock therapy" could actually work. That's why she wanted to try it. And that's why I wouldn't be calling it rape. She willingly wanted to give herself to him, while being aware that her body and inner demons would most likely come out in the process.  But still, she wanted to try and overcome it.
> 
> Seiji's reaction was the way it was because of the place and the fact that Yuki did with him everything she did with her ex(I think that was the case, don't remember that chapter all that well). Not a smart move.
> 
> ...



Even if it's not rape, the fact of the matter is that to Utsumi, it would've felt like he was raping her, doing his thing with her despite her resistance. Tho it's what she wants, her reactions will be completely different, as you say, and Utsumi would've been completely incapable of that, proven by the fact that he retreated when he did. He would feel guilty for doing it, no matter what Yuki tried to tell him. It would not make him happy, as opposed to what Yuki thought.

I do agree that she should've sought professional help in the matter. Outright breaking up with him rather than trying to work things out, something he was completely willing to do considering his mindfulness of resisting his impulses so she wouldn't be in pain, was the most stupid thing she could've done. And Utsumi gets the blame for it all, that's the part that sickens me the most


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2012)

Sucks being a romance manga protagonist.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Sucks being a romance manga protagonist.



No. There are plenty of good romance manga out there. Lovely Complex is one I'll never forget and I believe is a really good one. I was also suggested to watch Chihayafuru which could be good as well. The problem isn't romance mangas. It's anything coming out of Sasuga's hand that's just horrifying and not good for Utsumi.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not saying romance manga sucks. I did read my share of romance manga as well, and in most of them, even the ones I liked, the main character is placed over and over in situations I would never want to find myself in.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Fucking This.


Why didn't they handle the Torou stuff and just end it there? 

I ask myself that every new chapter. These new chapters are like playing Monopoly with your friends until someone ragequits and flips the table. You completely forget how badly the last time went until you're painfully reminded when it happens again.



> I remember this part. He refused to rape her and she decides to break up with him. *Makes absolute sense *-.-


Indeed. 



> I was always saying how bad these friends of his were for hitting Utsumi despite the fact that Yuki was the bitch who made an unreal request of him, and then HE was the one to be made to feel guilty for it. To this day, IF THEY ONLY KNEW what Yuki asked, they'd have a completely different opinion of her.


Exactly. 

I always hated how every argument/problem they had, Utsumi was always the one at fault. She broke up him in a really fucked up way, but when he so much as socially interacts with a female HE'S the 'shithead'. Even if they didn't know, who the hell just runs up and punches someone when you don't know any of the details.



> This must've been after I stopped reading it. I can only think that.....no. No. Oh god why?


Those were some of the most useless chapters I've ever read in a romance manga. The manga was doing pretty decent for a change until Eri (I fucking hate her) told Utsumi that Yuki still liked him. Then it just got 10 times shittier from then on.



> My feelings are the same as yours here.





> All in all, even BLEACH is better than this crap, and yet that's the series getting the axe? Really?


I raged quite a bit when I went to find the manga scans for those panels. Just simply skimming over them made me want to bash my head into a wall.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Why didn't they handle the Torou stuff and just end it there?
> 
> I ask myself that every new chapter. These new chapters are like playing Monopoly with your friends until someone ragequits and flips the table. You completely forget how badly the last time went until you're painfully reminded when it happens again.



And the Tooru stuff hasn't even been handled has it? He just appeared once, saw Yuki with Utsumi and thought up a bunch of stuff and ragequit without realizing just how fucked up things are between them and everyone else. That's why I can't only think Tooru growing some serious balls and taking Yuki with him would actually be a good thing, as bad as it is in and of itself.



SaishuSoda said:


> I always hated how every argument/problem they had, Utsumi was always the one at fault. She broke up him in a really fucked up way, but when he so much as socially interacts with a female HE'S the 'shithead'. Even if they didn't know, who the hell just runs up and punches someone when you don't know any of the details.



VERY TRUE. Really, didn't they stop and think why the hell Utsumi was on the verge of suicide multiple times? Yet everyone thinks whatever happened, it's his fault because Yuki's a fucking angel by default. And the author idolizes her because the plot demands it, so every character makes her out to be this perfect being who'se never wrong. Holy shit does her art reflect on this. I can't remember her name but that phtography girl is the only respectable female character in the entire series just for the fact she kept Utsumi away from breaking down without even trying.



SaishuSoda said:


> Those were some of the most useless chapters I've ever read in a romance manga. The manga was doing pretty decent for a change until Eri (I fucking hate her) told Utsumi that Yuki still liked him. Then it just got 10 times shittier from then on.



I agree about Eri. She wanted to have sex with a random nice guy just so she could be cool with that douche who only thought girls who weren't virgins are good. ANYONE with a sense of self-respect would've realized that guy was a fuckign asshole. And we're supposed to think of HER as the moral support?



SaishuSoda said:


>







SaishuSoda said:


> I raged quite a bit when I went to find the manga scans for those panels. Just simply skimming over them made me want to bash my head into a wall.



Everytime Yuki said "I love Utsumi" after SHE broke up with him for not raping her makes me want to cut my wrists. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Yasau is good people.

Bitch knows therapy.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 5, 2012)

Our hero is a fucking moron in this...I can't take it anymore


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 118 Spoilers from Anime Pro Destiny_ 



Chapter 118: Limit
 Shou runs away. Utsumi hand in pursuit. He did not answer the teacher when he comes across. She thought the pictures of Shou fell under the photo of tourism, and that Yuki had depth, and was the best. Yuasa explains the distinction between the old and the current girlfriend, but as a pro teacher does not regret his choice. This is a good chance to grow Utsumi.
 After races, Eri and Yuki will see the photo of Utsumi. Yuki is not happy with the result.
 Utsumi Shou finally catches up. She is crying and will not listen. He explains that this is not his choice, but Shu says she is aware of everything. With this photo she saw how Yuki Utsumi sees. She thought that all out, he would end up not seeing it (Shou), but this is not the case. She reproaches him for his lie Valentine's Day, it showed that he concealed that he still has feelings for Yuki. She accepted, but can no longer believe what Utsumi said. She has no proof that it is most important to him. He embraces it, but she rejects him and goes running.
 Sentence of the publisher: "Is it really the end?"


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 10, 2012)

Around and around we go...


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2012)

I like how Utsumi says it's not his fault. It's his fault for submitting every damn picture without being mindful of the fact there was a picture of his ex there. Nice going there, buddy


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Utsumi will probably do something stupid like getting Yuki to 'help' him. I will lose all respect for Shou if she goes back to him like nothing happened.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 11, 2012)

Utsumi is probably the dumbest protagonist I've ever had the misfortune to read about.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 11, 2012)

*bwahahahahahahaha*


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## VanzZz (Mar 11, 2012)

*:sanji .....bwahahahahahahaha  i love this manga.. my weekly lulz...*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2012)

god, please let their sham of a relationship be over. *prays hard*


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how I feel how about this right now. I want to be happy that this shitty love triangle may end here, but I have a feeling that things are going to go horribly wrong. Like Yuki/Eri trying to 'help' or Utsumi talks Shou back into the relationship etc. There are so many things that can go wrong that I'm hesitant to be satisfied with this...


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 11, 2012)

Shou should've said "If you really love me, let's go a love hotel and prove it"


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2012)

Finally he gets caught out of his lies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2012)

Im sorry but there has to be a limit to this crap; he liked her, she went with the older college guy who treated her like crap, then she secretly liked him while he was with yuki, then he finally got together with her, and now once again he is somehow responsible because he took a photo of her; honestly considering how she treated him to be this possesive; this manga has been crap for a while, can we just get utsumi and yuki, and finally end this; I mean this manga should have been done at 50 chapters or less, yet somehow the author seems to pull one melo drama after another


----------



## zapman (Mar 12, 2012)

lost any little care i had for the characters, now i just laugh at how stupid this has become. read every week for some more lols
no fucks left to be given


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Im sorry but there has to be a limit to this crap; he liked her, she went with the older college guy who treated her like crap, then she secretly liked him while he was with yuki, then he finally got together with her, and now once again he is somehow responsible because he took a photo of her; honestly considering how she treated him to be this possesive; this manga has been crap for a while, can we just get utsumi and yuki, and finally end this; I mean this manga should have been done at 50 chapters or less, yet somehow the author seems to pull one melo drama after another



There is that. It's not as if Shou was all that considerate about Utsumi as soon as that other guy showed up, and now she's expecting great things from him. It's not as if Utsumi doesn't have his faults here. On the contrary, he should've been mindful about the pictures he submitted. In fact, he should've been mindful about taking a picture of his ex in the first place.

From the very start, I felt like his coming onto Shou felt forced (from the character's perspective rather than the writing in and of itself) and it wasn't gonna last long because on the one hand, Shou just doesn't know how to maintain a relationship, given how she brushed Utsumi off for a douchebag earlier on, and Utsumi does what Utsumi does best: be a mindless tool.

Really, imo Utsumi should just forget about getting in a relationship, focus on clearing his mind and straighten himself out, settle down and concentrate on his studies, both academic and artistic. Leave relationships out until he enters university. He should realize both he and the girls he's trying to pursue (and their friends *coughEricough*) suck in a ginormous manner.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2012)

Breakup imminent


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not really surprised.

Next chapter watch him running after her and being blocked by the ex fat girl.

A new relation begins


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I'm not really surprised.
> 
> Next chapter watch him running after her and being blocked by the ex fat girl.
> 
> A new relation begins



And end as fast as it began


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2012)

Utsumi is a natural "forever alone" type of guy, this harem situation is unnatural for him, no wonder he can't handle it.


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2012)

This manga should've ended with the one shot. I feel like that a lot of times. That or when the Tooru situation was handled as Yuki and Utsumi were together.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 12, 2012)

One shot Utsumi blows this Utsumi out of the water.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

More mei less everyone else please.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2012)

I seriously dont think anyone on here expected him to stay with shou when the manga did not end immediately, clearly he will somehow end up with yuki eventually.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 119 Spoilers_ 




Chapter 119: BURST

Utsumi and Shou do not continue. Mei sees Shou running and crying into the street. Eri and Yuki bumps into Utsumi when they leave the exhibition. Yuki congratulates him, but upon seeing his expression, she asks what happened to him and Shou. He explains. Yuki then asks him what he will do. He says he does not know where she is, and he will try to explain when situation itself calms down. Eri proposes that Yuki goes and help to convince Shou that Utsumi is true to her but he wants to settle it himself this time. He then receives a phone call from Mei.

Utsumi meets up with Mei and Shou. She is cold and angry. Mei then leaves, but Shou will not hear his last apology. He says while it is perhaps possible that he has feelings for Yuki as she has said. He then takes a slap. She accuses him of having ruin and abusing the faith she had in him, as Kento. Utsumi encourages her to say whatever she has in the heart. He then takes in more slaps. She accuses him of many things and said that everything that happened between them is based only on lies and she hates him for it.

Utsumi then takes her in his arms. He says it is good if it thinks everything is a lie, but his true feelings will not change, even if she does not believe him, he has decided to make her happy. She later calms down. Later, they return to a hotel room.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 119 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hotel Room ? Will they have.........well you know what I mean....... ? :ho


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 16, 2012)

An Utsumi slapfest?

Sounds like a good chapter.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 16, 2012)

"He then takes in more slaps"- I'm sure he secretly enjoys it.


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 119 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts_ 



"I'm still in love with my ex, but ya know... since I can't be with her, guess I'll try to make you happy!"


SaishuSoda said:


> Utsumi will probably do something stupid like getting Yuki to 'help' him. *I will lose all respect for Shou if she goes back to him like nothing happened.*


All respect has been lost. She's just as fucking bad, if not worse than Yuki.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 16, 2012)

I think this is a more realistic chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi will man up. The slaps are a bit much but I guess its meant to show emotion. 

"He says while it is perhaps possible that he has feelings for Yuki"

So is he NOT supposed to have any feelings for Yuki??? He just broke up with her what a month ago?

Its seems Utsumi really like Shou. He is messing up a bit, but he doesn't seem to be confused. Looks like a good chapter.


----------



## zapman (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL sounds like a good chapter


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2012)

Yuki lost to a shot of a bento?


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 16, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I think this is a more realistic chapter.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



* same here, it seem like a pretty good chapter to me and Gosh i'm starting to hate Eri*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 16, 2012)

Eri is a worthless piece of shit that needs to stay out of the story.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 16, 2012)

I see where this is going now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



They'll start to do the nasty and Ustumi will call Shou "Yuki"




or something like that.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 17, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I see where this is going now...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would be so fucking epic


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I see where this is going now...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If this happens....

Btw, your avatar's fucking awesome. Garrus FTMFW.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope Raptor is right. I want to have a good laugh next chapter.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 20, 2012)

IS THEY FINALLY GONNA SEX?!


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 20, 2012)

Bleach said:


> IS THEY FINALLY GONNA SEX?!



*Doubt it!!

moar liek another troll moment*


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 20, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I see where this is going now...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh dear god almighty there are not enough facepalms


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm actually hoping that will happen so the two split and be better off afterwards. But realistically, it won't happen because the drama must go on


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 20, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I see where this is going now...
> 
> They'll start to do the nasty and Ustumi will call Shou "Yuki"
> 
> or something like that.


I really wouldn't be surprised at this point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2012)

The mangaka enjoys torturing the audience. It's the only explanation I can think of...


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 20, 2012)

He'll suffer from Erectile Dysfunction...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 20, 2012)

Manga should be renamed No Ending.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm looking forward to single Utsumi as long as he doesn't mope around like a pussy again.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 20, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I'm looking forward to single Utsumi as long as he doesn't mope around like a pussy again.



There's always Risa.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 120 Spoilers_ 



In the street, Yuki and Eri are impressed by Utsumi's attitude. In the hotel room, Shou doesn't understand Utsumi's question, as he was the one who asked to go here. Anyway, Shou goes to shower, and returns with just a towel around her. 
Utsumi goes to shower. He fears a bad turn of event, like with Yuki. When he goes back to the room, he notices that Shou is naked under the sheets. He enters the bed and stays on his side. He says he's nervous because it's his first time. Shou seems surprised, and sticks her body to his. She apologizes for hitting him. She says she's nervous too, but she's very happy to become Utsumi's first. He then takes action, and they make love.

Utsumi asks her later how he was, which Shou finds funny. She says she liked it, and they kiss.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 120 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They ..............had..............well you know  :WOW


----------



## Roman (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 120 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm almost tempted to say that's way too good to be true. Holy Shit, and the girls were impressed with how Utsumi handled the entire thing? Whatever, that's the least of it. I'm just gonna wait until the calm ends and the next shitstorm comes around.


----------



## zapman (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 120 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, well cant complain with that


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 120 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good ending. Unfortunately...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2012)

There's no way that's fucking true


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _GE-Good Ending Chapter 120 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*l nice fanfiction*


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 23, 2012)

D Vance said:


> nice fanfiction




Well, since SaishuSoda postet last week also the spoilers, which is true, I doubt that this spoiler-week is also true.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 23, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> There's no way that's fucking true





D Vance said:


> *l nice fanfiction*



The source. The spoilers I've gotten from them so far haven't been wrong.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 23, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Well, since SaishuSoda postet last week also the spoilers, which is true, I doubt that this spoiler-week is also true.





SaishuSoda said:


> The source. The spoilers I've posted so far haven't been wrong yet.


 *it really is chapter 120*


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> The source. The spoilers I've gotten from them so far haven't been wrong.




They really have sex o_O


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2012)

Why am I not surprised he asked how he was afterword?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> The source. The spoilers I've gotten from them so far haven't been wrong.


Holy mother of god.


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2012)

This is going to turn out well. lol


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2012)

I WILL STOP READING THIS MANGA NOW.
THIS IS MY GOOD ENDING.

LALALALA THERE ARE NO CHAPTERS AFTER THIS.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I WILL STOP READING THIS MANGA NOW.
> THIS IS MY GOOD ENDING.
> 
> LALALALA THERE ARE NO CHAPTERS AFTER THIS.



Lmao.

Best post all day.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm with Zaru, just stop reading after this and Wa-la! Good ending.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 23, 2012)

Wait until Yuki tells shou she had sex with Utsumi before.

It will be another lie.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm, that was unexpected but it's also a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd go along with Zaru. A shitstorm of epic proportions is about to happen the following chapter. Mark my words.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 24, 2012)

Let's consider further chapters as fanfic then.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I WILL STOP READING THIS MANGA NOW.
> THIS IS MY GOOD ENDING.
> 
> LALALALA THERE ARE NO CHAPTERS AFTER THIS.



YES               .


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 24, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Let's consider further chapters as fanfic then.


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2012)

This just hit me like a bomb. Utsumi didn't use protection during the act did he? The f***ing idiot. The shitstorm IS going to happen.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 24, 2012)

in b4 preggo arc

in b4 Utsumi gets a tsunami, ie, getting killed by Shou for abandoning her.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 24, 2012)

If Utsumi abandons Shou after shes pregg I will rage so fucking hard


----------



## Raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it weird of me that I envisioned Shou saying after Utsumi asked how was he "What the 8 seconds of sex or the 45 minutes of crying?"


----------



## Bleach (Mar 24, 2012)

Omg yay let it happen


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 24, 2012)

I doubt  Utsumi and Shou will have sex.


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2012)

Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> I doubt  Utsumi and Shou will have sex.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 24, 2012)

Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> I doubt  Utsumi and Shou will have sex.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 24, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Is it weird of me that I envisioned Shou saying after Utsumi asked how was he "What the 8 seconds of sex or the 45 minutes of crying?"



I really want this to happen but it won't because Shou's too nice. Something tells me that Utsumi's oing to pull a Makoto and start nailin every chick that wants him >_>


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> I really want this to happen but it won't because Shou's too nice. Something tells me that Utsumi's oing to pull a Makoto and start nailin every chick that wants him >_>



Looool no. Calling a School days -esque story "Good Ending" would be immensely cynical


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Looool no. Calling a School days -esque story "Good Ending" would be immensely cynical



It's just odd that he goes from barely any kissing/hugging/etc to banging Shou. There's going to be some sort of twist that makes no sense, as usual.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for the sequel to this manga, "Psycho Harem Ending", then.


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> It's just odd that he goes from barely any kissing/hugging/etc to banging Shou. There's going to be some sort of twist that makes no sense, as usual.



Shou gets pregnant, and by some form of twisted logic, Utsumi decides it's not his responsibility and Shou agrees. How's that for not making sense?


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2012)

I honestly hope there's no prego arc, even though it seems unavoidable.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2012)

They will resolve their issues.

Yuki will meet toblahblah and there won't be an unintentional scenario of who is and who isn't and running around and emotions, they'll just meet and talk and work that shit out

Also Eri will gain common sense.

Izumi will Izumi

We'll never see psycho stalker bitch again

and Kouno will win the japanese baseball league.

Also Mei doing something.

yup


----------



## Raptor (Mar 25, 2012)

Prego arc huh.  Na, not gonna happen.

I hope


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 25, 2012)

goddamn the MC is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Random Member (Mar 25, 2012)

My bad. Link directs to GE now. Thanks for tellin me.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 25, 2012)

..damn




*Spoiler*: __ 



No preggo arc for us, somehow I'm relieved.


----------



## phungnana (Mar 25, 2012)

GE - Good Ending 120


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2012)

And with that i'm done reading i think


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 25, 2012)

No drama? No misunderstandings? What's happening? 

This isn't the GE Good Ending I've come to know.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok good, so he did use protection. I'm actually relieved about that as well. May this series not turn into a hentai.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 25, 2012)

God that was the best chapter in ages....

It should just end here..

Everyone is content.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 25, 2012)

We all know it's not the end yet...

Which is too bad.  This chapter was a nice change of pace, Althought I can't help but stop and wonder what the hell is gonna happen with Risa and Yuki?


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 25, 2012)

Raptor said:


> We all know it's not the end yet...
> 
> Which is too bad.  This chapter was a nice change of pace, Althought I can't help but stop and wonder what the hell is gonna happen with Risa and Yuki?



lesbian arc.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 25, 2012)

Best chapter in a while. Good thing he used a condom because I really don't want to see a preggo arc here.

Hopefully Utsumi keeps the development he got this arc instead of doing a 'reset' and going back to doing stupid shit again.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 25, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Best chapter in a while. Good thing he used a condom because I really don't want to see a preggo arc here.




I have read this chapter 3 times, because I didin?t see or read about protection. And now I have seen the package of the condom...........


----------



## Raptor (Mar 25, 2012)

Next chapter:  broken condom.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 25, 2012)

That was a unexpected turn of event.I still believe Utsumi and yuki will get back together.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 25, 2012)

It's over guys. The manga just ended.
It's  official now.

Great Ending.


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2012)

I give it 3-5 chapters before they break up. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2012)

You mean their was no interference? I would say that Seiji took a positive step here, but unless this is the final chapter it only makes the fall that much more painful when they break up...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2012)

Their facial expressions made it seem like they were being raped.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't want to read it anymore after this chapter.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 25, 2012)

*...I still can believe it really did happen*


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 25, 2012)

And we have a winner .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2012)

pretty good ending to a manga.

Wonde rwhat SK's next project'll be?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2012)

They went all the way....shocking to me...


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 25, 2012)

After reading chp 120....the facial expressions were a tad creepy. That was NOT the look of passion. It looked more like they were forcing themselves, to prove their commitment to each other...



.... now we'll see Yuki start to get jealous and want Utsumi back. We all know they will get back together. The only question is how long will it take?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> pretty good ending to a manga.
> 
> Wonde rwhat SK's next project'll be?



Can't tell if that's sarcasm or not but it's not over lol


----------



## Gallant (Mar 25, 2012)

Utsumi actually got it done without interruption or backing out. I'm completely shocked. 

Now the manga just needs to end. No drama or other shenanigans to ruin things. THIS IS THE GOOD ENDING. 

lol despite the overall sentiment in this thread, we all know tragedy is right around the corner.


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2012)

oh come on you guys know this manga isn't going to end with a Utsumi x Shou pairing. lol


----------



## Smoke (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure about you guys but I didn't like this.


The one that's been on the cover since forever, has been Yuki.


Shou completely blew him off, when he was first after her. And Yuki didn't, she just didn't want to disappoint him.


Idk


----------



## Raptor (Mar 26, 2012)

^ You should know that it's not over yet.  Not by a long shot.

Tho I kinda wish it was >.>


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> ^ You should know that it's not over yet.  Not by a long shot.
> 
> Tho I kinda wish it was >.>



I think we all do....it's like a car accident. You look even though you don't want to.


----------



## Electrivire (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know what to make of these current chapters. I know we're far from the end because there's still so many loose ends, but I wish that the author would hurry things up or atleast stop with all the borderline trolling and make us _want_ to go on this journey that their taking us on through this story instead of making each chapter feel like almost a chore to get through. The new chapter is a change of pace, though after what happened before this only makes things more confusing. "Oh you've really done it now Utsumi, this time you've gone too far- A-and after all the stuff you've done for me- you we're lying, *hic,* y-you didn't mean any of it, I never wanna see you again, *sob* leave me alone! ;-;" *slap-fest of dewm* "But Shou, *slap* I meant *slap* all of those things." "o-o....All is forgiven, (AGAIN!) Let's make lurve! ^(*3*)^" 

*facepalm* It'll only make things even worse when they eventually split up, imo.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 121 Spoilers_ 



It's graduation, and all is well between Shou and Utsumi, who brings her a big bouquet of flowers for the occasion.

He spends more time with her. Eri, Izumi and Kouno wonder how Utsumi got out of his situation caused by the recent events (the exhibition). They wonder if he really did do it.

The gang bumps into Oonuma , who thanks Izumi for that time. She seems sad and looks like she has some lost weight. Eri, remembering the surprise look of Izumi when he saw Risa for the first time, wondered what kind of relationship there is between them.

Izumi dreams that when he was younger, he was arguing/discussing with a girl. He would not tell her he was in love. He goes back to reality with a tear in his eye. 

He sees Oonuma gazing sadly from the rooftop tennis courts. He tells her to grow up and stop being unhappy. He suggests going to trustworthy/credible audition to become a model. She asks him why he did that for her, he replies that it was for her to forget Utsumi, which apparently upsets her greatly.

He leaves, but he drops a book, in which Oonuma finds the photo of the girl.


----------



## Roman (Mar 30, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 121 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this what I think it is? Is the author.....CHANGING PROTAGONISTS???


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 30, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what I think it is? Is the author.....CHANGING PROTAGONISTS???



*Spoiler*: __ 



*i was thinking the same...*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

Izumi as the main character? that will make me read this pile of shit again.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait wha? Might be that this becomes bearable again if that's true.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm, I like this turn of events, I suppose.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm, it'd be kinda funny if they ever get together.  Isn't Risa a lot taller than him?

Not that it's something bad, it's just not common.  Whatever the case it sounds good.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 30, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 121 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw man, I was looking forward to posting my "The greatest shit storm of our time" meme too  Oh well, there's all ways next week.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder if the character focus switch is more permanent-like or only for an arc or so. Since the thing with Tooru still isn't resolved I'm guessing we're going back to Utsumi and Yuki sooner or later. 

For now I'm pleased with the change. Izumi as the main focus isn't a bad choice. It could've been Kouno.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 2, 2012)

the mangaka is just buying time with worthless chapters to get ideas on how to troll shou after last chapter events.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 2, 2012)

Izumin's one of the more interesting characters (not many left), so having the focus shift onto him seems worthwhile. 

Plus, Housewife Risa is the cutest thing since Hipster Shou.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2012)

This chapter for once has me interested in Izumi. Whether we want it or not we're going to get his back story.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2012)

This is change i can agree with. Let's hope it lasts while.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this manga still shit or is it worth picking up again?


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 3, 2012)

ehhh... Nice side character but izumi doesn't interest me as a protag. Personally. For 121 chapters they focused on Utsumi. To switch gears to a side character segments the manga too much.Many of these events needed to be merged into other chapters so that you don't just have the focus on Utsumi. thiought with Risa's character, the manga could have covered new ground, instead of Utsumi bouncing between two characters thruout his highschool years. 

Personal rant: I dislike that about Manga's... Characters that have no shot with the protag, no matter what, always pouring themselves onto the main character only to be rejected... Rehashed over and over. Happened in Ichigo 100%. Freezing, has that character. its like whats the point? Like even when the Main character ends up in a situation with that person you know the outcome already. I think thats what makes the developments between Izumi and Risa lackluster To Me. I'm pretty sure most you guys see it differently.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 122 Spoilers_ 





> Chapter 122: Miss Yesterday
> 
> The next day, Oonuma gives the book back to Izumi. She saw the photo, and lectured him on the need to forget, since he has not himself forgotten the girl who looks like her. He says she looks like her, but not just physically, and he especially wanted to give her a warning. This girl is his cousin over 9 years old, Mika.
> 
> ...


One step forward, and ...one step back. :sanji

To be more accurate, it's probably closer to one step forward, and 9.7/10th of a step back, since apparently she's happy now. She needs to take a fucking hint, and move on already.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 *Sigh* how typical.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 9, 2012)

The ballad of Erza Scarlet.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 9, 2012)

Can we get back to Utsumi/Yuki sexual tension?

More locker scenes while skiing!


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 9, 2012)

hmmmm I find it interesting that Risa is going into modelling and Utsumi is into photography... Hmmm If the Mangaka decides to go off the beaten path, many great story possibilities could emerge...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

no if I think you mean what I think you do, it'll only lead to more pointless drama.

Izumi continues to be one of the only few decent characters


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoilers for Chapter 123*
*Spoiler*: __ 





It is the end of the school year. To celebrate the beginning of spring break, Eri and the entire group goes to a game center. 

Shou permits Utsumi to join in having being informed about it. Izumi prompts Oonuma to help in his unrequited love, which embarrasses Utsumi. They decide to set up pledges to draw lots to determine who would lose the game. 

Kouno gets found out and goes on to embrace Utsumi. Utsumi and Yuki are condemned to eat a Mikado (Think Pocky) together at both ends, but Yuki stops before reaching the end and leaves, temporarily embarrassed. 

Utsumi goes to see whether he has done something wrong, but before she could answer, they stop because they see the others are observing them.

Credits to RSF


----------



## Roman (Apr 13, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> *Spoilers for Chapter 123*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



And so the shitstorm is about the begin. Seriously, when will it end?


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> And so the shitstorm is about the begin. Seriously, when will it end?



incoming indeed


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2012)

Lololololoololol


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2012)

"Utsumi goes to see whether he has done something wrong"

Is he a fucking retard? This kid has to be mentally challenged.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2012)

This manga needs to change tags to comedy.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> "Utsumi goes to see whether he has done something wrong"
> 
> *Is he a fucking retard? This kid has to be mentally challenged*.



 Exactly my thoughts. I'm actually looking forward to seeing it in the actual chapter so I can facepalm to my hearts content.


----------



## Roman (Apr 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> "Utsumi goes to see whether he has done something wrong"
> 
> Is he a fucking retard? This kid has to be mentally challenged.



This is Good Ending. In the manga, if Yuki doesn't get raped, it's Utsumi's fault. If Yuki does get raped, it's Utsumi's fault. If there's a car accident, it's Utsumi's fault. If there's a plane crash during his friend's baseball game, it's Utsumi's fault. If WW3 is triggered, it's Utsumi's fault.

This is Good Ending. In this manga, EVERYTHING is Utsumi's fault.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 13, 2012)

Aw come the fuck on


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 13, 2012)

Utsumi ...Why? Did his development just fucking reset again? The fuck is wrong with this kid.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 14, 2012)

Best protagonist ever.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 14, 2012)

The guy is so dumb it's unbelieveable.


----------



## Roman (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 14, 2012)

Dat endless circle of his is OP!


----------



## Kisame (Apr 14, 2012)

What did Utsumi do wrong??

I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2012)

Shark said:


> What did Utsumi do wrong??
> 
> I feel like I'm missing out.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Utsumi and Yuki are condemned to eat a Mikado (Think Pocky) together at both ends, but *Yuki stops before reaching the end* and leaves,






While he's with Shou.


----------



## Nic (Apr 14, 2012)

awww, Yuki is so shy.


----------



## Roman (Apr 15, 2012)

Shark said:


> What did Utsumi do wrong??
> 
> I feel like I'm missing out.



Nothing. Except in this world, even if Utsumi is forced to do something that's inherently wrong and does it, it's his fault for doing it.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww I see it now.

well I always thought he was too desperate about Yuki, those chapters where he basically begged her to be his girlfriend were disgusting, even while they were dating I still doubted that they were actually dating, or if she likes him at all.

I feel what you're saying, I remember while he was dating Yuki whenever something happens the blame on was always on him.


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2012)

Utsumi: Then why?

Yuki: I'm....!

Utsumi (possessed by Freedan): You're what? Still in love with me? ? I'm already taken, I went to bed with Shou (queue Risa's tears), and all of this was after I went through all the emotional torture you put me through after asking me to practically rape you and split up with me because I refused and wanted to give you all the time you needed to set things right for yourself. If you seriously don't have any romantic feelings for me, then why're you acting like this? I swear if Sasuga has you say some convoluted story about how you've had a traumatizing experience involving kissing someone, I'm moving to Australia!

Izumi: What about Shou?

Freetsumi: She's coming with me, what do you think? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 17, 2012)

Utsumi even kisses baldie now.
Man that's how this manga is.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks like Utsumi has gotten more confident after sleeping with Shou. I think that's the first time he's actually kept some development from a previous arc, but it's not helping his character at all. All it's done is make him go from being a dumbass, to being a confident dumbass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2012)

wow, Izumi boldly declaring he's going to help her in her one-sided love. Now that's confidence. Speaking of bold, I didn't imagine that particular kiss happening in the series  

It's only a matter of time before Seiji and Yuki cross the line once more and everyone's going to get hurt as expected.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2012)

You guys are just hating now.

This was a good chapter, it was fun and Itsumi did nothing wrong. Sure if he wouldn't have said "makes me think I've done something wrong" it would have been better, but put yourself in his position. You can't just let the girl walk away without checking out on her.

He seems over Yuki which is good. And the conclusion of the chapter was a good closure; no tension and it ended with some comedy.


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2012)

Shark said:


> You guys are just hating now.
> 
> This was a good chapter, it was fun and Itsumi did nothing wrong. Sure if he wouldn't have said "makes me think I've done something wrong" it would have been better, but put yourself in his position. You can't just let the girl walk away without checking out on her.
> 
> He seems over Yuki which is good. And the conclusion of the chapter was a good closure; no tension and it ended with some comedy.



Don't get me wrong, this wasn't a bad chapter in and of itself and I do think that Utsumi mostly handled the situation right because I know I would check up on Yuki to see if there was something wrong. The only thing I can't agree with is how he thinks it's his fault, but that's NOTHING compared to how Yuki seems to just about confess that she still loves him. If it was about her being respectful to Shou, considering her archetype I would expect her to get pissed rather than blushing like a tomatoe.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 17, 2012)

Great chapter! Great development. One of the telling scenes was at the end when Yuki blushed at Utsumi but Utsumi did not. He seems to be mostly over yuki. he probably still likes her of course but he's accepted that he not going to be with her and she seemed (2 him) over him as well, even tho we know differently. And having the relationship with Shou has aided in his growth... And the sex pretty much solidified his relationship with Shou so he is more comfortable with the (Yuki and He) being friends.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2012)

Izumi confidently declaring he'll be helping Risa and then Utsumi looking so crestfallen afterwards was pretty funny.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 17, 2012)

Would any of u be shocked if Utsumi ended up with Eri in the end?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Don't get me wrong, this wasn't a bad chapter in and of itself and I do think that Utsumi mostly handled the situation right because I know I would check up on Yuki to see if there was something wrong. The only thing I can't agree with is how he thinks it's his fault, but that's NOTHING compared to how Yuki seems to just about confess that she still loves him. *If it was about her being respectful to Shou, considering her archetype I would expect her to get pissed rather than blushing like a tomatoe.*


That's fair I guess.

@*bold:* Maybe when you've become _disparately in love_ how you would/should usually act changes.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 17, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> Would any of u be shocked if Utsumi ended up with Eri in the end?



I'd print out every page in the manga and take a shit on it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 17, 2012)

Wasn't nearly as bad as i assumed it was gonna be. Guess that's something.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 124 Spoilers_ 





> Chapter 124: One Way
> 
> Kouno is about to leave to see the baseball game with Eri, and he prepared especially for this occasion. He is already dreaming of being able to approach her. But the point it is amazed that Utsumi and Shou are also there, Eri invited because he had left the tickets.
> 
> ...


Rough translation, but it looks like we're going to get another Kouno/Eri mini arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2012)

Kouno finally confesses which was a long time in the making. I wonder if they'll drag this along or will we get some kind of resolution within the next chapter or two?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Random Member (Apr 24, 2012)

Poor guy needs a break.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet when Shou and Utsumi were staring at each other they were probably wondering how many chapters until they break up.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 24, 2012)

Do Japanese people really yell out when they confess? And make those ridiculous stiff poses?

I see that shit all the time, seems like it's based off real encounters considering everyone uses it.


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2012)

seems like dramatic effect even though i thought the same thing at first.


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2012)

Something's not right. Things are going too well.


----------



## Random Member (May 5, 2012)

Kouno will probably screw himself bad next chapter. The author's break next week is likely in preparation on how to make it the most rage-inducing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2012)

Izumi's the type of character who doles out harsh advice but it's always for the betterment of that friend. I'm glad the confession turned alright in the end. The transition from friends to lovers will probably be a long road for those two though...


----------



## Zabuza (May 5, 2012)

At least Utsumi won't break up with Shou while this side story arc keeps going.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 5, 2012)

Izumi is the best wingman.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

I miss Utsumi/Yuki fluff... never thought I'd say that.


----------



## ActionSage (May 5, 2012)

Omgggg...Utsumi and Izumi at that last panel 
It was so boss I through a fit.


----------



## PPsycho (May 5, 2012)

Haha, Eri have Kouno named as "Baldy" in her cell.


----------



## Raptor (May 5, 2012)

I loved this chapter.  Kouno was so pathetic it was awesome.


----------



## Nic (May 5, 2012)

lol Kouno.  I don't expect the author to make their relationship complicated, so it should be pretty linear until the end of the manga.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 5, 2012)

Do you guys know ANY shy/lame guys like Utsumi and Kuono in real life?

I would love to see manga's with less of these unrealistic shy types. Maybe I'm in the minority but it gets really frustrating/tedious.


----------



## Nic (May 5, 2012)

There are plenty of shy guys irl.  Just not many of them will act like that though. lol


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 126 Spoilers_ 



Chapter 126: Progress

In bed in a love hotel, Utsumi and Shou talks about the next school year. It's getting late, but Shou says she prefers to always remain that way, yielding to the ardors of Utsumi. 

Then, when they are both in a caf?, Kento enters by chance, and tries talking to Shou, asking if it's going well in college. Shou immediately leaves and Utsumi follows suit. He feels that she does not need to flee from him, and he does not understand her reaction. But Shou says what she wants above all is to enjoy the time they have been together without worrying about anything else. She suggests going somewhere the next day.

The next day, she takes him to Ikea. From a start, she will live alone and with the university being 2 hours away from home, Utsumi wonders if it will be dangerous, but as she has problems on the train, she'd rather not have to go home every day for 4 years. Admittedly, Shou mentions it's a little off, but he can come into her room anytime when he is free. Their proximity narrows while they are on a big bed, pointing at Ikea.

Then, they arrive at his empty studio. She says she is not worried because she wants to accumulate experiences with him. Utsumi then takes her in his arms, and they proceed to kiss, only for Shou's parents to drop by suddenly for a visit, and her father is not happy to find them in that compromising position.


----------



## VanzZz (May 21, 2012)

Chapter 126 Raw


----------



## White Rook (May 27, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Do you guys know ANY shy/lame guys like Utsumi and Kuono in real life?
> 
> I would love to see manga's with less of these unrealistic shy types. Maybe I'm in the minority but it gets really frustrating/tedious.


Unrealistic? You wouldn't say that or call Utsumi or Kouno lame if you had witnessed some moments in my life.

About the new chapter I don't have much say except that it reminds of something that still doesn't happen in Kimi no Iru Machi.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sex.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 27, 2012)

hey hey at least Utsumi got laid  

Unlike Haruto


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 27, 2012)

Yeah that's the type of story that i want from GE, just stay like this forever. UtsumiXShou and nothing else.


Seriously if Utsumi is shy what to say about a certain Haruto?


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

We all know this will be destroyed brutally sooner or later.


----------



## PPsycho (May 27, 2012)

That's so true 

But for now.. bang-bang-bangity-bang!


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2012)

That lifeless Utsumi. I bet Shou fucks like a tiger.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 27, 2012)

Wait, wait wait, Haruto has not have sex.... ever???? :rofl

Thank goodness I dropped that manga 

Anyway this manga is giving me the feeling that it is wrapping up. Hopefully it does and not spoil it further by breaking up Shou and Utsumi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Wait, wait wait, Haruto has not have sex.... ever???? :rofl
> 
> Thank goodness I dropped that manga



*Spoiler*: __ 




They've been freaking living together for awhile. In the most recent chapter Eba gave him the green light and Haruto chickens out. 







> Anyway this manga is giving me the feeling that it is wrapping up. Hopefully it does and not spoil it further by breaking up Shou and Utsumi.



Shou x Utsumi won't be the final pairing. We're going to get trolled. Heck, I have a feeling Shou's ex might even come back into the picture since it seems like Shou hasn't fully resolved her relationship with him or there would be no need for her to run away like that.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf? Isn't Haruto like over 20? What young male chickens out to nail his hot girlfriend? 



Kira Yamato said:


> Shou x Utsumi won't be the final pairing. We're going to get trolled. Heck, I have a feeling Shou's ex might even come back into the picture since it seems like Shou hasn't fully resolved her relationship with him or there would be no need for her to run away like that.



Yeah when I say what his face I was like  NO please NO! I'm just hoping that it ends with shou and utsumi being together.


----------



## Kisame (May 31, 2012)

Utsumi is a pimp.

And no, he's not gonna end up with Yuki.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 31, 2012)

Shark said:


> Utsumi is a pimp.
> 
> And no, he's not gonna end up with Yuki.



He will. 

He's going to end up raping her and then feel horrified by it. Then Yuki will grin at him and tell him to do it harder next time.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol!!! for chapter 127 raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itsumi almost kiss Yuki again..ofc they still had feelings and..
Shou's ex meets Itsumi at end.. I wonder what it's about




this relationship triangle reminds me alot of Kimi ga Nozomu Eien which I hate that most anime..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> He will.
> 
> He's going to end up raping her and then feel horrified by it. Then Yuki will grin at him and tell him to do it harder next time.



I can imagine Seiji's tortured expression with tears streaming down his face indicating that *he's* officially been broken. 


...And the two live happily ever after


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2012)

Utusmi was going to end up with the black hair chick from day one, if he was going to end up with shou the manga would have ended 2 or 3 chapters ago. The only reason I can logically think the manga is ongoing is because he breaks up with shou.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 3, 2012)

Bikko said:


> Lol!!! for chapter 127 raw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Kisame (Jun 3, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Utusmi was going to end up with the black hair chick from day one, if he was going to end up with shou the manga would have ended 2 or 3 chapters ago. The only reason I can logically think the manga is ongoing is because he breaks up with shou.


Nonsense. I could just as easily say he was going to end up with Yuki and the Manga would be over when they were dating.

Maybe there will be more drama but he ends up with Shou again. Maybe he already did end up with Shou but the Mangaka is prolonging the Manga for no reason (see KNIM). 

@127 Raw: 

I still have faith.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder how butt devastated you will be when he dumps Shou.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 3, 2012)

He won't dump her. And if he did, he'd go for Oonuma.

Yuki is arrogant and depends too much on Utsumi, and he is portrayed like a useless pussy whenever he's with her. He also wants to please her no matter what and feels whatever happens is always his fault.

She also has very high standards, demanding, and is a tsundere.

She's a horrible character and simply doesn't click with him. He's better off with either of the other two. I absolutely hate her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Yuki is also "without" argument the best looking female character out of all of Utsumi's choices over the course of the manga, so that alone makes her the right choice, plus unlike shou she is also extremely intelligent  while Shou is kind of an air head


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 3, 2012)

A bee? You've gotta be fucking kidding me 

If this scene ever turns anime, someone gotta edit it and add the trollface in place of the bee.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2012)

What an epically embarrassing performance. 
And it didn't take long for Shou's ex-boyfriend to take the initiative and confront Seiji.

I'm pretty sure I called that last week.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

...is anybody else getting the weirdest sense of deja vu?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 3, 2012)

It was good while it lasted.
Drama incoming in the upcoming 2 or 3 chapters.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 3, 2012)

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 3, 2012)

Chapter 128 raw .


----------



## ActionSage (Jun 3, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> A bee? You've gotta be fucking kidding me
> 
> If this scene ever turns anime, someone gotta edit it and add the trollface in place of the bee.



Yeah, really. I wish I had Utsumi's talent for randomly falling all over girls bodies.
also regarding Kento- Here we gooooooooooooo.......


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I guess you have mangaka that have the skill to make multi series, and you have mangaka who have to ride that one pony till it dies otherwise I cant see another drama arc like this


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority but I am enjoying this. Utsumi/Shou day-to-day love bores me to tears. 

Author, more drama! He's giving it one more go of buttfrustration before the series ends.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 4, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Utsumi/Shou day-to-day love bores me to tears.


....


----------



## Succubus (Jun 4, 2012)

this manga went rollercoaster romance


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 4, 2012)

Bikko said:


> this manga went rollercoaster romance



Yup. Shits about to go down. Now all we need is Toru.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

^the drama was fine for the first 100 chapters, the problem is, as stated several times on this board he/she has overplayed it and drug it on two long, hell even if he had ended with shou /utusmi at that point I would still say the manga went on for too long, and know he/she is trying to extend it again; 

however I disagree with your points, reps for a beast mode username , long live the Witcher


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shou's old crush is kind've right. Shou is easy and boring. But then again she is also reliable and consistent I suppose.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The new guy is pretty cool.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2012)

He's so random but his character is refreshing.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 16, 2012)

Heh it's nice to see Utsumi is still completely clueless when it comes to understanding women's feelings.

The new guy is gonna get closer to Yuki and Utsumi's gonna become jealous then start ignoring Shou and being a dick to everyone as usual.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi is literally the worlds biggest idiot. He won't break up with Shou for ages, not until Yuki dates the new guy and Utsumi runs to their date and says I love you or some BS.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 16, 2012)

Utsumi should team up with the guy who likes Shou and in exchange for him getting Shou he helps him take care of the competition for Yuki and give him some advice as well.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 16, 2012)

Every time Utsumi shows interest in Yuki I feel a deep depression.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2012)

We've all known for a long time Utsumi and Yuki would end up together.  It's the same thing for Kimi and that was even worse. lol


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been rooting for Yuki and Utusumi to be together this whole manga, I just wish they weren't such fucking morons


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> I've been rooting for Yuki and Utusumi to be together this whole manga, I just wish they weren't such fucking morons



This. 

And because of this, the writer made me hate Shou who is actually extremely likeable I just hate her for being in the way of Yuki & Utsumi.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2012)

Shou is very likable even though i've been rooting for Utsumi and Yuki as well.  Author is simply looking for a way to extend the manga.  Yuki's ex is really the only interesting part left to add to the manga.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 16, 2012)

People like Yuiki.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2012)

she's better than Utsumi or burger girl. lol


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 16, 2012)

Shark said:


> Every time Utsumi shows interest in Yuki I feel a deep depression.



Ditto            .

Chapter 130 raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi!?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 17, 2012)

Either she told him something really really amazing or really really bad.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

What's with the chapters flying today? Is the author getting tired of the Manga and wants to finish quickly?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 17, 2012)

So my hope for the manga wrapping up soon has faded with these last 2 chapters. Shou and Utsumi break up incoming in under 10 chapters... sigh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 17, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> So my hope for the manga wrapping up soon has faded with these last 2 chapters. Shou and Utsumi break up incoming in under 10 chapters... sigh



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Either she told him something really really amazing or really really bad.



How about both?


----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2012)

It's pretty obvious what she told him.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 24, 2012)

FINALLY. Is all I have to say. Now Utsumi. Dump-a-bitch.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

I doubt Utsumi breaks up with Shou immediately but I expect him to do it.

I'm interested in his reaction to what Yuki just told him.... if he even says anything.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 24, 2012)

This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad


wait for it


wait


for




it






this manga is bad.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 24, 2012)

Finally it happened

~_~

All this could have been avoided if she just let him have sex with her like a good girl


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2012)

He starts cryi......



This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad
This manga is bad


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2012)

next chapter "...... thinks, ok Yuki let me go tell Shou"


----------



## 8 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn those spoilers.. 

utsumi is the worst main character in all manga history.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm convinced the author likes torturing his reading audience. Yep, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not sure he's even the worst character in this manga.


----------



## ActionSage (Jun 24, 2012)

oh ustusmi...Wait why hasn't he tried for the threesome yet?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2012)

Utsumi will finally decide to tell Shou he loves Yuki and she'll seduce him before he can tell her that it's over and he'll act all depressed......again.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Yup, here's the link to the raw for those who didn't see it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh....Utsumi can't deny it any longer. Now the question is; Which does he want more, sex with Shou or to wait until Yuki is ready?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 24, 2012)

Author is exercising Kubo-level trolling.


----------



## 8 (Jun 24, 2012)

^at least kubo's trolls can be seen as cute or funny. this crap is just rage-inducing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2012)

I always preferred Yuki to Shou, so I prefer that ending, but honestly I agree with everyone else his trolling level is right up there.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Utsumi you disgusting piece of shit.

"He starts to cry..." smh what a fucking pussy.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 24, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Author is exercising Kubo-level trolling.


Kubo is not a troll just a bad story teller   .


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought Utsumi's character became a little more tolerable, this happens. Now it feels like the mangaka just set that up to maximize the rage of its audience.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki's also a fucking bitch for thinking she could just lay it on Utsumi after she practically asked him to rape her. WHO THE FUCK DOES SHE THINK SHE IS? And Utsumi, what the hell is wrong with him? All this time he acted and it felt like he was genuinely secure in his relationship with Shou and he breaks down after Yuki confesses again? It's official. He's more stupid than a monkey for this. He should've just told her he's with Shou and it's not gonna change instead of acting like a pansy ass.

Fuck, all this thing with Shou was a set up for THIS? SERIOUSLY? My willingness to continue reading it hinges on what Utsumi decides to do. If he breaks up with Shou for Yuki, I'm ragequitting for good. I've got better manga to read and the new anime for Magi: Labyrinth of Magic is coming out too, which OH GOD I'M SO EXCITED ABOUT IT HOLY FUCKING MOTHER OF GOD! I could care less about this shit.


----------



## zapman (Jun 25, 2012)

Its gonna be good when Utsumi breaks up with Shou for another shot at Yuki, but then Toru comes around and fucks her again. lol


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 25, 2012)

zapman said:


> Its gonna be good when Utsumi breaks up with Shou for another shot at Yuki, but then Toru comes around and fucks her again. lol



That will make me quit the manga.


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> That will make me quit the manga.



Utsumi breaking up with Shou would be enough for me to ragequit. Nvm what happens next, I honestly couldn't give the slightest of fucks.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2012)

What do you mean, quit? I thought this manga ended when Utsumi and Shou had consensual sex in the missionary position? What are all of you reading?


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Utsumi breaking up with Shou would be enough for me to ragequit. Nvm what happens next, I honestly couldn't give the slightest of fucks.



You should have known that was going to happen. Most of these mangas make it pretty clear within the first couple chapters what the end pairing would be.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw this coming, but I was hoping the author wouldn't do it. -sigh-


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

This manga is turning into KNIM despite me holding out false hope that it wouldn't.(Only difference is GE doesn't have any weaboos trying to defend the MC god awful decision making/stupidity)

I guess I'm going to drop this too


----------



## Roman (Jun 26, 2012)

Nic said:


> You should have known that was going to happen. Most of these mangas make it pretty clear within the first couple chapters what the end pairing would be.



For a time I was seriously hoping this wouldn't happen. Especially after Utsumi and Shou HAD SEX with each other. And now the author's saying they're gonna split? SERIOUSLY? THAT's what's pissing me off. They have a perfectly good thing going on right now and Utsumi is LETTING this shit get the better of him when he really has NO reason to.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 26, 2012)

Nic said:


> You should have known that was going to happen. Most of these mangas make it pretty clear within the first couple chapters what the end pairing would be.


Ichigo 100% 


Atlantic Storm said:


> I saw this coming, but I was hoping the author wouldn't do it. -sigh-


+1


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 26, 2012)

When he splits up with Shou I'm done with this shit. Them having sex will be my canon ending from there on out.


----------



## Cibo (Jul 1, 2012)

So Yuki thought long and hard how to solve her problem and this is the solotion she came up with....? I don`t even.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2012)

She's stupid           .


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2012)

Cibo said:


> So Yuki thought long and hard how to solve her problem and this is the solotion she came up with....? I don`t even.



What's her alternative to stop the hurting? Every interaction with him seems to have a negative effect.


----------



## Cibo (Jul 1, 2012)

I mean if she wants to cut all the ties to him, she has to move to another city or something. They are in the same class, they both have the same friends. She will see him every day, at least from monday to friday. So they are together at a cafe/restaurant/karaoke with their friends and she just ignores him? How is that even supposed to work?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 1, 2012)

Cibo said:


> I mean if she wants to cut all the ties to him, she has to move to another city or something. They are in the same class, they both have the same friends. She will see him every day, at least from monday to friday. So they are together at a cafe/restaurant/karaoke with their friends and she just ignores him? How is that even supposed to work?



She probably will stop hanging out with any of them altogether.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

What a dumb solution... as expect of Yuki.
0% chance this works.... from both sides. She'll observe him from afar even if she does not mean too. Utsumi will see her and will have to fight off the urge to talk to her. 

In 2 chapters Utsumi won't be able to take it anymore and will do something.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 1, 2012)

KNIM's and GE's mangaka should collaborate for their next work.


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> KNIM's and GE's mangaka should collaborate for their next work.



A Town Where Things Won't End Well.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 1, 2012)

This is her solution...? To sever all ties with Utsumi, and pretend like nothing ever happened? That's fucked up, and I have no idea why she thinks it's going to make things easier for either of them. If she had such a hard time pretending not to have feelings for Utsumi, then what makes her think she can handle pretending everything between them never happened.

FFS, Utsumi broke down on DAY 1. I doubt he's going to last more than 2-3 chapters, before he drops down on his knees on her front porch begging Yuki to reconsider, or making a vow to personally pave his way through all of her angsty bullshit. Not to mention, when Eri inevitably sticks her nose into this haze of stupidity to offer her own 'solution'.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2012)

I almost felt bad for laughing at Seiji as he cried in front of a bunch of strangers.  

Key word is _almost_.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2012)

Cibo said:


> I mean if she wants to cut all the ties to him, she has to move to another city or something. They are in the same class, they both have the same friends. She will see him every day, at least from monday to friday. So they are together at a cafe/restaurant/karaoke with their friends and she just ignores him? How is that even supposed to work?



So a teenage girl with emotional issues does something irrational and stupid? 

I'd say this is fucking realistic


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, so many replies . . .


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 2, 2012)

Now to wait until Shou finds out about this. Then there'll be tears and maybe some slapping for all three of them.


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> This is her solution...? To sever all ties with Utsumi, and pretend like nothing ever happened? That's fucked up, and I have no idea why she thinks it's going to make things easier for either of them. If she had such a hard time pretending not to have feelings for Utsumi, then what makes her think she can handle pretending everything between them never happened.
> 
> FFS, Utsumi broke down on DAY 1. I doubt he's going to last more than 2-3 chapters, before he drops down on his knees on her front porch begging Yuki to reconsider, or making a vow to personally pave his way through all of her angsty bullshit. *Not to mention, when Eri inevitably sticks her nose into this haze of stupidity to offer her own 'solution'.*



Which will undoubtedly be blaming Utsumi for everything and that it's his fault she cut ties with him for something he did.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

Saw this coming. And not just because I saw spoilers either. The writer is just getting that predictable.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm afraid to read the chapter :/


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 2, 2012)

Queue Eri assaulting Utsumi for making Yuki distance herself from him.

"It's all your fault!" 

Fucking bitch I can see it now. :>


----------



## ActionSage (Jul 2, 2012)

Still holding out for the threesome...


----------



## Raptor (Jul 2, 2012)

Chap 132 raw and spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




A few days have past since the events in 131. Yuki no longer eats or  speaks with Seiji or the rest of the gang. Seiji is now resigned to this  situation, knowing nothing else can be done. At home, Seiji gets a call  from Shou in which he sounds depressed (presumably). She tells him to  come over to her place to hang out. At her place, Seiji's still  depressed and thinking about Yuki. She eventually convinces him to share  his concerns with her.

Seiji tells her everything about Yuki, her confession and how their  friendship itself has ended and also how he's finding it hard/impossible  in this situation. Shou bursts into tears on hearing this and remembers  the time when she asked Yuki if she still loved Seiji. Yuki denied her  love for him that time but now things have come to pass like this. Shou  decides to support Seiji at this difficult time.
He is pleased that she's gonna support him but he's also sad to think  that Yuki's gone through so much suffering and is still suffering at  present (Don't worry Seiji, she has Facade Protection  Capabilities...latest version too).

To cheer Seiji up, Shou tries to cook something. Unfortunately, it's a  complete failure. Shou tells Seiji that after hearing how depressed he  was (on the phone earlier), she wanted to cheer him up by cooking for  him but it didn't succeed. Seeing her like this, Seiji decides that he  has to focus on her as her boyfriend and that she's very important to  him right now.

Last post on the page for the raw: translated practically a whole chapter




I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised by this turn of events.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 2, 2012)

If that last part was left out I would have given up. Again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a troll manga.. lol


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't like chapters unless they have loads of drama in them. Is that bad?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I can't like chapters unless they have loads of drama in them. Is that bad?


Drama >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Comedy



True story


----------



## Roman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm pleased with what Utsumi decided to do here. He realized there are more important things to consider than someone who doesn't want to have anything to do with him. He's definitely matured if he's come to realize that it's pointless to look for something that hides on the other side of the fence when the thing you really want is right there in front of you. I really hope this stays.


----------



## Wosu (Jul 13, 2012)

Chapter 133 & 134 spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shou meets her old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boyfriend, she tries to run and he comes and hugs her.
How's that for keeping it short?
Shou's old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boyfriend was thinking of her too much while driving and got into an accident, SHou's friend called her and told her about it and that's how chapter 134 ended.



My spoilers are short man.
Anyways why would you hate Yuki's decision, even though it won't work, it is the only thing she can do.
Anyways I don't like Shou, IMO she is just a hyperactive blonde bitch.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 13, 2012)

Chapters 132 & 133 are out on the Batoto but the quality is god awful as it was not done by RHS.
Link


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 13, 2012)

Red Hawk Scans dropped this.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 13, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Red Hawk Scans dropped this.



Not surprised in the least. They couldn't handle all the shittery.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 16, 2012)

It's like no one wants to work on this drivel


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> This is a troll manga.. lol



fun fact it fails so hard on that


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 31, 2012)

Chapter 135 is out

MangaBurn picked it up, the quality is better again. Shou shows us again what a lying bitch she is.


----------



## Gene (Aug 5, 2012)

Where'd ch. 134 go?


----------



## Kisame (Aug 5, 2012)

Gene said:


> Where'd ch. 134 go?


Beats me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2012)

It must have been so bad it was "accidentally" forgotten


----------



## Elizabeth423 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just finished catching up on it and I really enjoyed it. Hoping Kurokawa's reason for helping Utsumi isn't overly cliche. Also, she reminds me of Rukia.


----------



## zapman (Aug 6, 2012)

is it gonna happen like this?
yuki and tooru get back together
shou cheats on utsumi
they break up
utsumi goes after yuki again
drama 
manga ends


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 8, 2012)

Utsumi's gonna convince Yuki that she needs to see Tooru and get it over with but he'll go with her for emotional support blah blah....

and Shou will get all paranoid and jealous _again_, then she'll lay there in bed doing more contemplating about the hospital visit.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 8, 2012)

The path to may tears and broken hearts begins here I guess. :33


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 8, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> The path to may tears and broken hearts begins here I guess. :33



Or it's serious trolling


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 8, 2012)

This manga...


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 8, 2012)

I wonder what's going to happen next? And whose going to break up with who because it's hard to tell right now.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 8, 2012)

Utsumi should break up with Shou before she gets a chance to break up with him.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 9, 2012)

Wait wait wait....

How is it your fault Utsumi?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

Yuki was pretty clear about the situation having nothing to do with Seiji. Some guys just can't take a hint 

As for Shou, things will only get worst if Seiji does what I think he's about to do. 

*Best case scenario:* Yuki and Shou go back to their old boyfriends with Shou finally being freed from all that drama. 

In fact, I'm praying for that outcome xDD


----------



## Kisame (Aug 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> As for Shou, things will only get worst if Seiji does what I think he's about to do.


Which is?


> *Best case scenario:* Yuki and Shou go back to their old boyfriends with Shou finally being freed from all that drama.


Yes! And Seji can go out with Oonuma, the girl that loves him the most.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 10, 2012)

^ That is actually preferable at this point


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmm, Utsumi kinda, sorta manned up.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh shit, flashback revelation time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2012)

About time!!! We finally get Tooru's side of the story. It's obvious we're missing a few pieces to this puzzle.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 24, 2012)

I forsee, Utsumi is about to lose both, Yuki and Shou. I knew the story with Tooru was a misunderstanding based on the fact that if he was a bad guy, the story would be cut and dry, and there wouldn't be any need in hiding his face (At one point in time) and foreshadowing them meeting up again. So... What will happen is he will tell his side. Yuki will probably walk away from it at first but will come back to Tooru. Shou on the other hand after being kinda ignored by Utsumi, we all know she is paranoid as well as the fact she still has love for Kento. She and Utsumi will break up and she will re-link with Kento. that my prediction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2012)

^As I stated before, that would be the best case scenario for all parties involved. Sure they'll be a little angst at first but it will be for the best.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 24, 2012)

Single Utsumi then goes on a one night stand rampage and sleeps with 300 girls in the following month.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Single Utsumi then goes on a one night stand rampage and sleeps with 300 girls in the following month.



How the hell did someone with his personality get three (at least visually) decent girls after his proverbial cock anyway?
And I know it's common in this kind of manga, but still.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Utsumi pays them to like him. I can't think of any other reason


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2012)

So now we get Tooru's side of things, this should be good.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh lordy lord, he's actually a good guy who was tricked.

CAN WE FINALLY MOVE ON FROM YUKI NOW


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, looking at page 2 just makes the rage surge up inside me. He needs to get his shit kicked in, furiously.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok no more Yuki please and thank you.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 1, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Oh lordy lord, he's actually a good guy who was tricked.
> 
> CAN WE FINALLY MOVE ON FROM YUKI NOW



          .


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2012)

Something doesn't add up. Tooru is still hiding something about what happened.


----------



## Blackmasta (Sep 1, 2012)

Well at least we know he's sorry for guilt tripping Yuki into sex and then causing her serious trauma when it turned out they were recorded. What's that you say? He didn't actually apologize for that? Oh right cause I didn't see that either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2012)

As expected, some haters set up Tooru by feeding his insecurities and framing him as a scumbag who allegedly made a bit about doing with Yuki. The whole ordeal with Yuki has completely tired me out and I know it's only going to get worse.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Sep 1, 2012)

Now that explanation is out of the way, hopefully we can move on to better things. At this point I'd rather have the focus switch to fucking Eri and Kouno than suffer through more of Yuki's angsty existence.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 1, 2012)

If I were Seiji I would just go in her house, fuck her silly, and leave. At least you can say you tapped it once before the shit hit the fan. Again.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If I were Seiji I would just go in her house, fuck her silly, and leave. At least you can say you tapped it once before the shit hit the fan. Again.



I like this idea! Then all of the girls finally get sick of Seiji's bullshit and he ends up alone


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw that coming.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## SaishuSoda (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Fate115 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah it was only a matter of time....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 9, 2012)

The text should be changed to "lick each other's balls"


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes Utsumi....dump Shou and help Yuki reconcile with Tooru despite his lies and end up alone. Like he deserves.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 11, 2012)

_141 raw_


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 19, 2012)

Once again we get a chapter full of nothing


----------



## Raptor (Sep 21, 2012)

So now he's a stalker.   I'll be honest I'm surprised by this development.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2012)

Raptor said:


> So now he's a stalker.   I'll be honest I'm surprised by this development.



You didn't already know he's a stalker? Though 27 calls is crazy...even for a stalker


----------



## Raptor (Sep 21, 2012)

I understand how hard he tried to get in contact with her, after all she was the love of his life and he did his damn best to clear the misunderstanding with hopes that they could return to the good old days, I'm sure a lot of people would do the same in his place (although that does not excuse him for his stupidity), that's all fine and dandy and I don't feel it went to the extreme... much.   

Now with 27 calls in one afternoon, ok, that's officially scary stalker business.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Sep 22, 2012)

27 calls (and counting) in a single afternoon? I understand where Tooru is coming from, but he needs to chill the fuck out.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 22, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> 27 calls (and counting) in a single afternoon? I understand where Tooru is coming from, but he needs to chill the fuck out.



Yuki must've been amazing in bed to cause him to becoe so obsessed


----------



## Roman (Sep 24, 2012)

Tooru should back the fuck off. When a girl doesn't answer after 2 or 3 calls, that should already say she's not there. But 27? While I can get where he's trying to come from, this says something else entirely.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summary of Chapter 144_ 



Summary:

- Thanks to the bar party in the last chapter, Yuki's become very  relaxed and Seiji mentions he hasn't seen her like that in ages. He  thanks Yuuto

- Yuki notices the missed calls and decides to face Touru and be clear about her stance instead of running away.

- Yuki ends up spending too much time talking to Touru and, combined  with her studies, it's taking a toll on her. She's very tired in school  and Seiji's getting worried.

- After tennis session, Yuki has to go to the teacher's office. Seiji sees Touru waiting for her at the gates.

- Seiji tells Touru to back off, Yuki's getting tired from all the pressurizing.

- Touru says that if she's so tired, she should come back to him quickly.

- Seiji says that if he truly loves her, he would respect her decision for her happiness.

- Touru says he only wants to make her happy so she has to be with him because he will make her happy.

- Seiji reveals that Yuki is in love with him. Touru flat out denies this, saying it's impossible, that Seiji is not her type.

- Seiji realizes that Touru does not know the Yuki of the present at all and seems to be stuck in the old days.

The next day, while Seiji is telling Yuki about his meeting with Touru, Yuki, who seems very pale, collapses.

Credit goes to owl_kuchiyose from mangafox who took it from h2 ichigo and r2 ulquiorra in the link)

What a fucking bastard, if she got to that point it means that he does not leave her alone at all.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol Shoujo    .


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what stalkers do to people. Yuki should hook up with the underclassman, just because I think Seiji's a douche


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> Lol Shoujo    .



I dont think it counts as shoujo when the main character is a guy.

@slobs, what the crap, Seiji is one of the few decent characters in the manga, and only looks bad because the author prolonged this manga way to long, its clear Seiji always wanted to be with Yuki.


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> That's what stalkers do to people. Yuki should hook up with the underclassman, just because I think Seiji's a douche



Seiji's not a douche, but a victim of circumstance and the fact the author seems to hate him with an undying passion. The douches are all his friends and Yuki. Here's a list of reasons:

- Yuki asks Seiji to have sex with her despite her being naturally defensive about it (effectively meaning she asked him to rape her) and refuses because he wants to take as much time as she needs. Yuki breaks up with him as a result.

- Seiji gets blamed for Yuki feeling terrible after they broke up by his friends and is also the one reputed as the type who can't handle things despite nobody knowing what actually happened between him and Yuki.

- Was really excited about going on his first date with Shou but experienced a terrible does of NTR on that day. His reaction was to encourage Shou in her relationship with the REAL douche (in his ignorance of his true nature).

- Stood up for Shou before they actually got together when the real douche showed up at the bowling alley.

- Is standing up for Yuki because he realizes how the self-centered prick named Tooru is draining her time and energy to the point of her collapse.

In all cases above, he showed a far greater deal of understanding the girls than anyone else, and is unfortunately, and wrongly, branded as the one unable to deal with things by his friends. The only thing you could possibly blame Seiji for is that he can be a bit of a pushover sometimes, but even that is minimal when you consider how he stands up for himself against the douche and Tooru.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Oct 1, 2012)

It'd be nice if Yuki's cousin came in for the interception by running Tooru's dick over with his motorbike. Tooru deserves nothing less at this point.

If Yuki successfully gets guilt-tripped into getting back together with Tooru around the time Utsumi breaks up with Shou, leaving Utsumi to try and win Yuki back KNIM style... I'm going to be absolutely pissed. Tooru needs to be taken out of the equation by any means necessary before we start heading into that direction.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> the author prolonged this manga way to long.


Agreed. In my opinion this manga should have ended at around ch. 76 + 6-8 chapters to handle the Tooru situation. Hopefully the mangaka won't drag this out for much longer.


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2012)

that was one of the lamest chapters i've read and that's saying something since there have been an abundant amount of lame ones in this manga.


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> If Yuki successfully gets guilt-tripped into getting back together with Tooru around the time Utsumi breaks up with Shou, leaving Utsumi to try and win Yuki back KNIM style... I'm going to be absolutely pissed. Tooru needs to be taken out of the equation by any means necessary before we start heading into that direction.



I will ragequit the manga if this happens. And this says a lot because the manga hasn't made me angsty in a while now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

I am assuming its setup for what everyone thought, Seiji Yuki, now, the only problem I see is a break up with Shou with out making Seiji look bad. I think the Tooru problem will be resolved and it could be quick, but as much as I dislike Shou, Seiji is being the bad guy now in that respect.


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2012)

oh come on, you guys know Yuki is getting back with Tooru first.  The manga has got to last another 100 chapters.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought they already broke up?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2012)

... Im sorry but none of that is happening regardless, the guy is bloody convinced. He's an idiot.


----------



## Roman (Oct 2, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I am assuming its setup for what everyone thought, Seiji Yuki, now, the only problem I see is a break up with Shou with out making Seiji look bad. I think the Tooru problem will be resolved and it could be quick, but as much as I dislike Shou, Seiji is being the bad guy now in that respect.



This is true, despite what I said before. Seiji really has no reason to break up with Shou other than his own feelings of uncertainty about their relationship. However, to be fair, he hasn't said he's still in love with Yuki himself. He's very worried for her and that's perfectly understandable.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> oh come on, you guys know Yuki is getting back with Tooru first.  The manga has got to last another 100 chapters.



God Lord, Nic!? Nice seeing you around these parts, comrade. Hahaha, how awkward.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

Detective said:


> God Lord, Nic!? Nice seeing you around these parts, comrade. Hahaha, how awkward.



The worst of it is he's prolly right


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 13, 2012)

New chapter. 2


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh shit here it comes


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Why? Just why did I have to read this?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 13, 2012)

incoming school days moment within 2 chapters


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2012)

Seiji should have given her a courtesy fucking first, and while she is riding a high from the hormones, break it off with her in gentleman pillow talk fashion, like a BOSS.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 13, 2012)

Why do i still read this manga. Seiji is such a moron.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 13, 2012)

Hurry up and do it Utsumi!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Why do i still read this manga. Seiji is such a moron.



Better question ; why is this manga still going? Even Kimi no iru machi writing is better than this.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> Better question ; why is this manga still going? Even Kimi no iru machi writing is better than this.



Once this insulting level of comparison is made, it cannot be taken back.

Good Ending confirmed to be on a one way street into the unknown if KNIM is being elevated above it.

Dark Territory.


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2012)

If Utsumi does break up with her, the first condition for my ragequitting this manga will be met. Depending on how it's done, this may be enough. The second will be Yuki actually getting back with Tooru.


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2012)

Scanned Chapter 146

Everyone. Give me three to five good reasons why I should continue this manga. The break-up was poorly handled. Seiji gave every indication he's a douchebag who cares only about his own feelings. He broke up with Shou over someone who may not even want to get back with him, nvm that he literally cries his heart out over the break up. If it made him so sad and he knew it would be difficult, why do it? There was absolutely nothing wrong in his relationship with Shou, and the two of them could've very easily handled the Yuki situation. 

Seiji. Kindly immigrate to South Africa where no one will have to be bothered with you.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2012)

Omfg this guy! I knew I should have stopped reading when he got together with Shou, that was the real "Good Ending"


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiji you unbelievable piece of shit, I knew it was coming and I'm still fucking livid. I hope this shit ends with him alone and in misery the rest of his life.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't even know what's happening anymore.


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't even know what's happening anymore.



I'll tell you what's happening.












































































































































Your Avatar. It's fucking Awesome. That's what's happening


----------



## 8 (Oct 20, 2012)

i see. there's some trolling going on. 



i stopped reading this some weeks ago, but i keep comming back to read the comments in this thread. its always hilarious.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I'll tell you what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is definitely what is happening.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 20, 2012)

Incoming School Days moment from Shou in a few chapters


----------



## SaishuSoda (Oct 20, 2012)

Utsumi deserves to be turned inside out and thrown into a fucking salt mine for this. I obviously saw it coming, but I still can't help but be amazed at how terrible Utsumi's decision-making skills are.


Freedan said:


> Everyone. Give me three to five good reasons why I should continue this manga.


 
Great and relatable characters like Yuki and Utsumi.

Solid character development that doesn't reset and operate like a slot machine at the beginning of each story arc.
 
A consistently fresh plot whose bloody corpse hasn't been dragged across the pavement of "Bad Manga" avenue.
 
Well-handled and completely justifiable break-ups, like when Yuki broke up with Utsumi because he wouldn't subject her to what pretty much amounted to rape.
 
You can feel the mangaka's apparent need to inflict rage-induced mental damage on their audience _love_ pouring out of every chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I tried to think of a few legit reasons, Freedan. I really did... but I failed miserably.


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Utsumi deserves to be turned inside out and thrown into a fucking salt mine for this. I obviously saw it coming, but I still can't help but be amazed at how terrible Utsumi's decision-making skills are.



You know....I seriously think even someone like Mexican God would've handled the situation better, and THAT's saying something.



SaishuSoda said:


> Great and relatable characters like Yuki and Utsumi.







SaishuSoda said:


> Solid character development that doesn't reset and operate like a slot machine at the beginning of each story arc.







SaishuSoda said:


> A consistently fresh plot whose bloody corpse hasn't been dragged across the pavement of "Bad Manga" avenue.







SaishuSoda said:


> Well-handled and completely justifiable break-ups, like when Yuki broke up with Utsumi because he wouldn't subject her to what pretty much amounted to rape.







SaishuSoda said:


> You can feel the mangaka's apparent need to inflict rage-induced mental damage on their audience _love_ pouring out of every chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Incoming School Days moment from Shou in a few chapters



Well well well, we ain't even got any pregnancies yet.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 20, 2012)

I have nothing negative to say about this development.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2012)

*


SaishuSoda said:



			Utsumi deserves to be turned inside out and thrown into a fucking salt mine for this. I obviously saw it coming, but I still can't help but be amazed at how terrible Utsumi's decision-making skills are.
		
Click to expand...

*


SaishuSoda said:


> Great and relatable characters like Yuki and Utsumi.
> 
> Solid character development that doesn't reset and operate like a slot machine at the beginning of each story arc.
> 
> ...



Honestly  this is a case of reverse plot no jutsu. You knew it was probably always going to be Utsumi with Yuki. But the author drug it on and on, and finally the character was put into a situation where he kind of felt like the bad guy. All things considered though what he did to shou was not worse than what she did to him, so I am willing to say its even and not say anything regarding one character or another. I just hope this will finally be the end, and he gets with Yuki in the next couple of chapters, and the end. 

I like the art style of this author, but seriously work on the story more for the next project.

This kind of manga is why I prefer silly fantasy/sci fi / fictional style harem, over more serious romance or love triangles. Because I can honestly say I liked multiple female characters in this, but you knew someone was going to get burned due to its more realistic nature.


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2012)

^ I miss Ranma 1/2


----------



## S9ch8ult7e (Oct 23, 2012)

Kurokawa is probably the most interesting character to me atm.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2012)

^broken link


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

The "link" isn't broken, it doesn't even work on the website itself.


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

This should work better, I hope.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 29, 2012)

It works for me


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

Just read the raw. At this point, I don't know if this manga can piss me off more than the last chapter already has. I mean that in a bad way. It's reached the lowest point I thought possible for any work of fiction.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait, wait. Wait.

_Wait.

_What happened to chapter 147?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2012)

I have no idea what is even happening any more.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 3, 2012)

Me neither lol.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2012)

Did she get kidnapped or something


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _149 Summary_ 





> Chapter 149: Take Away
> 
> Utsumi went to Ryou's house. Yuki had said earlier that afternoon that she went to see a friend and she would return in the evening, but she has not returned. He called to ask Riko Tooru's number because of an emergency situation, Yuki had disappeared. She tries to contact her brother herself, but she can not do it, and she was worried because it was dark on the phone these days. Riko, Ryou and Utsumi will see him at his boarding school, but he is not, he left the day before. The fact that they disappeared at the same time makes them think they are together. Riko is in tears because she did not learn that her brother Yuki's information would turn out like this (yes, idiot).
> 
> ...


Looks like we'll probably be seeing an ending soon, unless Yuki does something stupid, like getting back together with Tooru.

The mangaka needs to stop dragging this shit out, and just end it in these next few chapters.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2012)

It'd be pretty cool if the warehouse was out of shape or something, and a beam dropped on either Yuki or Tooru. That would be a fantastic ending.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm going to wait until the English come out then read the raw because I can't understand it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 4, 2012)

Best ending is Yuki getting raped by Utsumi, just like she's always wanted. They finish up and Eri joins them on their way home. Just as they're crossing the sidewalk they get hit by a speeding car and die.

The end. Also Tooru commits suicide.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 4, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Best ending is Yuki getting raped by Utsumi, just like she's always wanted. They finish up and Eri joins them on their way home. Just as they're crossing the sidewalk they get hit by a speeding car and die.
> 
> The end. Also Tooru commits suicide.



^I like this scenario


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 4, 2012)

The only true good ending


----------



## Roman (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't get it. Did Tooru kidnap Yuki to try and convince her to be with him?

If so....seriously, where is this manga even going anymore, I don't even....


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 5, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It'd be pretty cool if the warehouse was out of shape or something, and a beam dropped on either *Yuki or Tooru*. That would be a fantastic ending.


I'd much rather it'd be both of them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2012)

That would be awesome too.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 8, 2012)

Ch.187-188


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2012)

Wait wha?

imo these developments are rather unexpected but seiji has matured a lot. Yuki is so confused and helpless about the whole Toru thing and Seiji.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 8, 2012)

Pretty decent chapter, but I really didn't like the last couple panels.

Last time the mangaka did foreshadowing like that, Yuki's character development went into a downward spiral and it took the overall quality of the manga with it. I really hope the mangaka just ends it instead of going the direction I think she's going to go.


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Pretty decent chapter, but I really didn't like the last couple panels.
> 
> Last time the mangaka did foreshadowing like that, Yuki's character development went into a downward spiral and it took the overall quality of the manga with it. I really hope the mangaka just ends it instead of going the direction I think she's going to go.



I hope that by decent you mean it was still shit but not as shit as usual 

I still don't like Seiji's reasoning. He says he was staying with Shou out of selfishness and wanted to stop giving his half-hearted feelings to her, but isn't he still being selfish by splitting up with her? If he was so concerned about that, he ought to have been more open with her instead of trying to deal with all the shit on his own.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Started reading this manga again.  On chapter 25 at the moment and I'm not really liking Utsumi's character.  Hopefully it will improve as time goes on.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> Started reading this manga again.  On chapter 25 at the moment and I'm not really liking Utsumi's character.  Hopefully it will improve as time goes on.



Heh.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Heh.





That doesn't bode well for me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> Started reading this manga again.  On chapter 25 at the moment and I'm not really liking Utsumi's character.  Hopefully it will improve as time goes on.



You have my most sincerest sympathy, sir.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 9, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I hope that by decent you mean it was still shit but not as shit as usual


Pretty much.

My standards are insanely low for this manga, if not non-existent. Even then, I still find myself raging and ranting on almost every chapter. This chapter was alright though in my opinion, especially compared to the shit we normally get.


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> Started reading this manga again.  On chapter 25 at the moment and I'm not really liking Utsumi's character.  Hopefully it will improve as time goes on.



Stop. Reading. Now.

Trust me. This is for your own good Heytham.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's kinda funny how people don't want to read it, have low standards and bla bla bla, yet they can't stop reading.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 9, 2012)

Raptor said:


> It's kinda funny how people don't want to read it, have low standards and bla bla bla, yet they can't stop reading.



Well in my case, it about a closure thing. The manga had good potential but went spiraling downward fast. I was then clinging to the hope it would rebound but it just keeps getting worse. At this point I just want to see what the ending is, in fact I'm kind of numb to the mediocrity that is Good Ending.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 9, 2012)

Urahara tells Ichigo that he will also be heading to Soul Society


----------



## Roman (Nov 10, 2012)

Raptor said:


> It's kinda funny how people don't want to read it, have low standards and bla bla bla, yet they can't stop reading.



I think most of us read it for the same reason we read Bleach. We just want to see how badly things fuck themselves up before the end. Like watching an inevitable train wreck. Good thing this hasn't gone down the School Days path......yet.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 10, 2012)

^ I stopped reading Bleach a while ago for that same reason.

I don't know maybe I'm the only weird one who actually enjoys GE hah.

Edit:  on a side note, Chapter 149 is out.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Utsumi will get bitchslapped when he confronts Touru


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 11, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

